# Knitting Tea Party - 12th to 14th August



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)

It's 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, which is still standing, the _BBC Proms_ are in full swing at the Royal Albert Hall, it was music from the films tonight, there's been beach volleyball on Horse Guards and it isn't the warzone depicted by excitable _CNN_ reporters in hard hats and flak jackets for dramatic effect! It's 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, It's midnight in Brno in the Czech Republic where this weekend it is the return of _MotoGP_ after the sport's Summer break, in Los Angeles it's Teatime!

The crab apples are ripening so I thought you might like to have a go at making jelly with them. I make two varieties, the one with cloves is like spreading apple pie on your toast and my favourite.

Enjoy!
Dave

*Crab Apple and Clove Jelly*

_Ingredients:_
4 lbs (1.8 kg) crab apples
2 imp. pints (2.4 US pints - 1.135 litres) water
juice and zest of one large lemon
15 or so cloves (I use nearer 20, but I'm an addict!)
sugar

_Method:_
Wash the crab apples and roughly chop them, do not peel or core but discard any stalks. Place the apples, cloves, lemon and water into a large stainless steel pan, bring to the boil, cover and reduce the heat and gently simmer for 30 to 40 minutes, or until the fruit has completely pulped. Strain through a piece of muslin cloth or a jelly bag and leave to drip overnight.

Next day measure the extract either in fluid ounces or litres, divide this figure by 5 and multiply by 4, this will give you the required quantity of sugar in either ounces or kilograms. Pour this into a clean pan.

Bring to the boil over a medium heat and add the sugar, stirring continuosly. When the sugar has completely dissolved, increase the heat and bring to a rapid boil and boil hard until a set is achieved. Stir in a small knob of butter to disperse froth, allow to cool slightly before pouring into warm sterilised jars. Cover and seal.

_If you don't like cloves, or would like an alternative, substitute the cloves for 4 to 6 ounces of root ginger that has been thoroughly bashed about. The method is exactly the same and it makes an excellent alternative._


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

So very glad to hear you are fine. The Birmingham and Manchester areas seem to be taking a pretty hard hit. Then again, news coverage can be very misleading.

Love the crabapple and clove combo. Thanks for that.

DH wonders if your name came from Fireball Roberts of NASCAR fame. (New to me - being more open wheel fan). He says SPAA is often reported as fastest speed track on cicuit. Do you agree?

I'm just packing up some knitting to go babysit for neighbors in a bit. Have spent the week with scans and Dr's and dentists. Just picked up scan results and all is good for another 6 months. That calls for a celebration cocktail.

Knitting 7 seed stitch bows for hair for GD's drill team squad this evening. Then on to a few more purple hats for Canadian Shaken Baby Campaign.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

New reporters tend to make things sound worse than they really are - but it is good to know that you are alright


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Dallas had 40 days of over 100 temp. The record was 42. Now that the record breaking chance is gone, we are right back to over 100. All of you in England could surley spare some of the cool and rain. Even Chicago has some showers. We are burning up down here. Help,,, send ice!!!


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello from north west Ohio. We have had a couple of beautiful days in the 70's/low 80's. Saturday 70% chance of rain. I made my salsa this week. It turned out a little hotter than I like but my DH is happy with it. The crab apple jelly sounds good Dave.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

How frustrating- if it's going to be so horribly hot and go straight it might as well make a record.



Dreamweaver said:


> Dallas had 40 days of over 100 temp. The record was 42. Now that the record breaking chance is gone, we are right back to over 100. All of you in England could surley spare some of the cool and rain. Even Chicago has some showers. We are burning up down here. Help,,, send ice!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

It's hard to go wrong when you combine apples and cloves. When I make cinnamon toast, I add a little cloves or allspice to the cinnamon-sugar mixture.
If I were still able to cook and preserve, I'd have a folder of all these delish recipes.
Glad you and yours are fine, Dave. It's a shame when the news broadcasts tend to exaggerate when things are bad enough to begin with!
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good afternoon, all! It's 4:30 p.m. Friday here, and I now have 8 WIPs...up from *one* last weekend! Yikes...but when I get an idea, I gotta try it.  Two are nearly done (the devil is in the details and finish work) and I'd guess another two are about half. I came across a really terrific crocheted tunic pattern I wanted to do, though I'm already tired of so many treble stitches (never have liked them, not sure why). It's okay, though, since I have some other knitting and crochet to turn to when I'm bored with that one. I think it will be well worth the effort in the end, so I try to keep that in mind!

Last Sunday we went to Lincoln, NM, a historic town, for their festival days. It was fun--though when the re-enactment folks started shooting at each other in the street, it was quite startling! We'd hoped to see the Mescalero Apache dancers, but our timing was a bit off. This Sunday is a celebration of Pueblo Independence Day at Jemez State Monument north of here, and the big Indian Market is coming up in Santa Fe soon. The end of summer is always full of things to see and do.

We're still in the drought...bound to get worse, we're told, though the weather man says it will cool down over the weekend. We shall see. Usually I adore summer, but this year, I'm feeling ready for fall. I do hope we get more rain, even if it's falling on me at an outdoor event! 

Here's to a good weekend for everyone--may those who are hurting in any way be healed and comforted, may those who are joyful have it multiplied, and may we all be blessed in the ways we need most!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well her I am, sitting down to a very much KPTP inspired breakfast Saturday morning. Cinnamon coffe with Celtic Pumpkin Bread.

Maelinda the Pumpkin Bread is delicious. I used about 4 cups of cooked mashed pumpkin. Boiled about 1 kg pumpkin and simply mashed it with a fork. I used Macadamies, dried pinepalle, dried paw paw and flakes of cocount. I also thought it looked a lot of sugar so used one cup- and may even use less next time.

this morning we are going to my daughters- she has a flatmate moving in today and so we go and help them sort themselves out. And then I go to the football this afternoon. Just heard that the team we are fighting for top spot won last night so we need to win this afternoon to keep top position. As we are playing the 3rd team it could be a good game. But our last two games haven't been good. One game we lost to the bottom team, and then the next game we nearly lost to the bottom team (our loss the game before had moved the team we lost to move up one spot. I had hoped those games would have been percentage boosters for us, but not to be.


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Cloudy, in the 70's and muggy in Kansas right now. Have had several periods of really hard rain. Awesome lightening show earlier. All the talk is of the pre-season football game tonight. Thinking about Sorlenna's 8 wip's. I have a scarf started for a Christmas present I think, another sock pair, Granny sent me a pattern for a penguin that's calling me, and I just printed off some crochet sock patterns. That and after my job interview at Michaels today, found beads for 99 cents a strand. Couldn't resist! Daughter and I are making necklaces to sell. Got the job at Michaels by the way. Start late next week. Really looking forward to it. Free classes and 25% discount on purchases. Just have to be careful not to spend the paycheck. Will be hard going from full time work at $20+ hour to not full time at minimum wage, but it will give me a chance to work on my Discovery Toys business and mystery shopping. I'm also planning on doing some writing. Hopefully, I can keep myself afloat until things pick up or what ever is going to happen. Well, hear the grandbaby starting to stir and need to get a couple of reports in while I can. Busy weekend, couple of shops tomorrow, begonia meeting in the afternoon and then who knows on Sunday. All have a good week-end.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello from sunny and hot Georgia. This past week has had it's ups and downs. Made lots of peach preserves last week only to have it not set up as well as expected; tried to redo following instructions from SureGel and still was no better. At least it is good on waffles, pancakes, ice cream, etc. 

Had a job interview on Tues. but ended up withdrawing my name from the list of candidates. The position was more than I could handle at this point. Still, I'll begin substitute teaching this next week. the pay is so low but it is better than nothing and give me freedom to accept work or not. DH is hanging on with small construction jobs.
We will survive.

Did finish my first shawl; posted a link to find the pattern earlier this week under "Resources". I was please at how it turned out overall. Have to block it still. I began another shawl I found a pattern for on Ravelry that I'm enjoying. Still have on the needles a pullover sweater called "Abigail" that I got from AnniesAttic.com and a pair of socks I'm presently bored with. Will get back to them eventually. 

School has started back here and the house is so quiet during the day. Having the 5 grands around all day long was full of chatter and activity. As much as I love having them here the quiet is sometimes a blessing. LOL

Hope everyone is doing well. Dave your Crab Apple and Clove jelly sounds wonderful. Wonder how putting a bit of cloves in my Delicious apples would be? May give it a try when they are ready to be harvested.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

It is so very nice to have the tea party to look forward to and such a comforting feeling when it arrives. It's like family and friends all getting together for a celebration. Good food, good company, interesting conversation and great ideas.

I am glad that you all in the UK are well. The entertainment news always seems to dramatize events. That crab apple jelly must be delicious. Unfortunately, I don't think I have ever seen fresh crab apples at the market. Maybe they would be at a farmer's market. Love this tea party, I'll be in and out.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So very glad to hear you are fine. The Birmingham and Manchester areas seem to be taking a pretty hard hit. Then again, news coverage can be very misleading.
> 
> Love the crabapple and clove combo. Thanks for that.
> 
> ...


Manchester, Salford and Birmingham were (past tense) the scenes of some very serious criminal activity where they managed to get into the big shopping precincts, I believe they would be called _Malls_ in America. In London, they were less successful, although they did manage to start a few big fires and do some serious looting in half a dozen areas.

The news reports are misleading, _The City of London_ is one square mile, _The City of Westminster_ covers about three-and-a-half square miles, these are at the centre of a vast conurbation of over thirty boroughs called _Greater London_ that covers six hundred square miles and has a population of over seven million. Frankly, I'm amazed at how successful the police were at limiting the raids which had been carefully planned to have them at full stretch. One needs to put the pictures into some kind of geographical perspective.

If one takes the example of Croydon, where there was the big furniture store fire, the looting was limited to two very small areas because the police had very succesfully cordoned off the main shopping and commercial centre of the town. By the way, Croydon is a large area, the borough covers 34 square miles and has a population of over 300,000.

Of course it was unfortunate that any of it happened, but with only a few hours warning of what kind of criminal assault was coming, insufficient time to call in many reinforcements, I don't think the police could have done much more given the size and cellular arrangement of the urban area.

Of course it made a great story for rolling twenty-four hours news channels. With most of the politicians on holiday, August is a tough time for them. Yes it was serious and a new kind of criminal attack on a scale we haven't seen before, I fully sympathize with the victims, but it was not as one might have imagined viewing the wall-to-wall tv coverage.

On a far happier note, do try the crab apple and clove jelly, it really comes out well. If you can't get hold of any crab apples, you can use a cooking apple like a _bramley_ and it's just as delicious!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good evening Dave, and all Tea Party goers!! Had a severe thunder and lightening storm here yesterday. Many power outages. My crabapples are all in the turning red stage and will be ready for picking in about 3 weeks. The up and down weather of hot heat, dry, rain, cycles are supposed to be good for the apples this year. My tree branches are so drooped over that I think I will have to prop them up before they break!

Your apple jelly and cloves sound delicious and simple to make. I am going to go ahead and forward the recipe to the ones in charge of the local food bank as I know there are several women who do make their own jams/jellys. My tree is so loaded that I am going to donate several pails of crabapples to the food bank.

My fibermyalgia is acting up pretty badly right now. I cant seem to get away from the neck aches right now. So I am getting out the knitting books to read!! Reading is always great and one thing that FM allows me to do. I may look up my crochet books too and read through some of the doily patterns. I could make some for Christmas presents!! Any crocheters here at the Tea Party?? I have lots of crochet cotton balls just waiting for patterns and needles to work them up. Mom showed me a couple of Barbie Doll dresses she made up years ago with the crochet cotton. They were really nice and pretty.

ttyl, :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Dave, thanks for the great receipt, will have to add this to my list of things to try. I'm wondering if you can mix the cloves and ginger and how that will taste. I love cloves but I love ginger. Do you know approximately how many 16oz pint jars this makes? Thanks, now to catch up on the rest of the posts. Glad you guys are all okay. 
Tanya


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

For anyone who has wondered, _Fireball_ is my nickname because of my hair which is a seriously bright ginger!

Dave


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Dave, I am so happy that you and the lad and his sidekick are all OK. It is terrible when things like this happen. 

Your crab apple and clove jelly sound wonderful. Your kitchen has to smell like heaven when you are making it. Yum. 

We have been getting Texas and NM's rain. In the afternoon very often we get a shower. The nights have begun to cool off. Just about 60 in the evening. It still hits upper 70's and low 80's here. 

Ginger the cat went for her yearly check-up at the vets today. She got her rabbi's shot. And she has put on a pound in a years time. Otherwise she is healthy. 

I made a plain hat with some ribbing this week. I am now playing around with some moss green wool. It is fingering yarn but I want it heavier. I have taken 3 skeins of it and have made a swatch on size 8 (5mm) needles. And it comes out at 18 sts for 4 inches. Just right. I think the yarn will be used for mittens. 

Have a happy weekend and lets pray the south-west gets some rain.
Mary


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> It is so very nice to have the tea party to look forward to and such a comforting feeling when it arrives. It's like family and friends all getting together for a celebration. Good food, good company, interesting conversation and great ideas.
> 
> I am glad that you all in the UK are well. The entertainment news always seems to dramatize events. That crab apple jelly must be delicious. Unfortunately, I don't think I have ever seen fresh crab apples at the market. Maybe they would be at a farmer's market. Love this tea party, I'll be in and out.


I live in a very leafy suburb and they planted crab apple trees along the very quiet residential streets when they were built in the 1920s and 30s, I love free food!

You can use a cooking apple, it should be a variety that cooks down to a pulp.

Dave


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Morning all, the sun is shinning here although it is still alittle crisp it should warm up a bit. Has been a pretty quite week but did make my first sock so I am pretty impressed with myself. Not sure what to do today tomorrow my daughter has her flute estedford.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> Dave, thanks for the great receipt, will have to add this to my list of things to try. I'm wondering if you can mix the cloves and ginger and how that will taste. I love cloves but I love ginger. Do you know approximately how many 16oz pint jars this makes? Thanks, now to catch up on the rest of the posts. Glad you guys are all okay.
> Tanya


I don't use standard jars, I use a variety of sizes from 8 to 16 ounces. Also how much it makes, depends on the juiciness of the apples and how long you need to boil it to achieve a set. This makes somewhere in the region of 4 to 5 pounds, sorry I can't be more accurate, yields vary and I find it's helpful to have a range of sizes so I don't have a half-jar at the end. Also since jellies don't have any solid fruit in them, they take longer to set, 8-12 ounce jars set quicker.

I seal mine with greaseproof paper painted with eggwhite on both sides and secured with a rubber band, sit keeps for years like that in a cool dry cupboard, not that it ever hangs around that long!

Dave


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

beautiful weather here this week,feels like fall,birds are starting to flock up, trees are starting to lose their leaves. country side wheat harvested, and field corn next. Temps in 70's and low 80's, and 60's and 50's at night.Had a nice rain shower this evening. Sorry for all you down south, wish I could send some your way. The wild flowers are beautiful right now,fields are full of Queen anne lace,chickory.ect.
Busy doing shawl-scarf and watching the world go by. Hope all are well and have a great weekend.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Hiya everyone!

Dave - I've only seen the Doctor Who at the Proms and really enjoyed those. I wish they would show more of those on BBC America for other Proms. Great music is played!

When I first heard of the Proms, I thought it was like what is known as a prom in America - a Senior High School Dance. I'm really glad that the British Proms are something totally different, and MUCH more enjoyable.

I'm glad that all of our UK members are safe across the pond! Good news.

We had one day of reprieve from the heat yesterday - got to 96F in Arlington. We didn't tie the 1980 record. We were 2 days short of that. Some folks around here are a little bit disappointed. I can understand that We're back to 105F today, and for the rest of the week. Might as well have tied/broken the record. LOL

Good to be here and I'll see what of my recipe/receipt stash I have to contribute this weekend.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Dallas had 40 days of over 100 temp. The record was 42. Now that the record breaking chance is gone, we are right back to over 100. All of you in England could surley spare some of the cool and rain. Even Chicago has some showers. We are burning up down here. Help,,, send ice!!!


What Dreamweaver said!

A freak snowstorm would be rather nice about now, yes?

There are storms to our south and west that are trying to make it north and east. I only hope there is enough fuel in them to at least sprinkle a little bit of rain over us. Fingers crossed!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> Dave, I am so happy that you and the lad and his sidekick are all OK. It is terrible when things like this happen.
> 
> Your crab apple and clove jelly sound wonderful. Your kitchen has to smell like heaven when you are making it. Yum.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your thoughts, it is worrying when these things happen, but as I said, London is a very big place and there is always the risk of trouble when you have over seven million people in a densely populated area.

_The Lad_ and his side-kick are as irrepressible as ever, they go for a mile-long swim before breakfast most mornings; it doesn't seem to wear them out though, it just gives them refrigerator-emptying appetites!

I haven't made mittens in ages, I usually make myself a couple of pairs of gloves with short fingers most years to see me through the Winter, moss green is a great colour for the season.

Dave


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> How frustrating- if it's going to be so horribly hot and go straight it might as well make a record.


Well, Darowil, we might break the record for the most days at or above 100F. We just didn't break the record for the most days in a row at or above 100F.

I was one who was hoping for the relief, but if it was for only one day, I'd have rather broken that record now. <sigh>

Yesterday was gorgeous, though. When the UPS delivery guy came to our door (we have to go outside on the patio to open up the gate to answer the door), I was very surprised at how much cooler it was. He heard me say "WOW!" before I answered the door and he was laughing. It was a good day to be out, that's for sure.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Last Sunday we went to Lincoln, NM, a historic town, for their festival days. It was fun--though when the re-enactment folks started shooting at each other in the street, it was quite startling! We'd hoped to see the Mescalero Apache dancers, but our timing was a bit off. This Sunday is a celebration of Pueblo Independence Day at Jemez State Monument north of here, and the big Indian Market is coming up in Santa Fe soon. The end of summer is always full of things to see and do.


Sorlenna,

Is Lincoln, NM the town where Drew Gomber's museum is? I've seen him on the TV show "Wild West Tech" several times and have always wanted to check out his museum.

I've only been through Las Cruces on the way home from the DFW area to San Diego, CA - on Interstates 20, 10, and finally 8 through AZ and CA. We know that route like the back of our hand by now, as we've driven that many a time.

I'd love to see what other parts of NM are like, as I've heard it is such a beautiful state.


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

Good afternoon to all from oregon it is in the mid 70's very nice day. DD had her graduation from swim lessons today was very nice. I am knitting a dbl seed stitch mobius for my sister for Christmas. this is a great place to make friends and have fun thank you so much Dave for doing this.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well her I am, sitting down to a very much KPTP inspired breakfast Saturday morning. Cinnamon coffe with Celtic Pumpkin Bread.
> 
> Maelinda the Pumpkin Bread is delicious. I used about 4 cups of cooked mashed pumpkin. Boiled about 1 kg pumpkin and simply mashed it with a fork. I used Macadamies, dried pinepalle, dried paw paw and flakes of cocount. I also thought it looked a lot of sugar so used one cup- and may even use less next time.


Darowil,

I'm so glad that you enjoyed the Celtic Pumpkin Bread!!! :thumbup: I figured it might taste better with fresh cooked, mashed pumpkin over the can/tin kind. I'm going to have to learn how to cook a pumpkin so that I can try that version.

See, my family likes it better with tropical fruits, too. I like it that way, too, but really just about any dried fruit works well. I'm wanting to try it someday with dried figs, pomegranate seeds and dates just to see what it might taste like.

I use Stevia products rather than sugar, as I'm diabetic and so are many members of my family and friends. My favorites are Truvia and Sun Crystals - which has a little bit of sugar in it, too, so works very well for baking. I use less of the Sun Crystals as it is very sweet combined with the Stevia.


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Well her I am, sitting down to a very much KPTP inspired breakfast Saturday morning. Cinnamon coffe with Celtic Pumpkin Bread.
> ...


I am so glad that you did not say splenda that stuff is so bad for you most people do not know that it was made to be a pesticide and some one tasted it and said wow its sweet lets sell it for that too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Sorlenna,
> 
> Is Lincoln, NM the town where Drew Gomber's museum is? I've seen him on the TV show "Wild West Tech" several times and have always wanted to check out his museum.
> 
> ...


It is a truly beautiful state--and the north is very different from the south! I lived in Las Cruces for two years and would move back there in a moment given the chance. There are no mountains elsewhere like the Organ Mountains (outside of Cruces), and Jemez is land of the red rocks--very striking. I'd live there, too, if I could (in the summer, then retreat to LC for the winter, ha ha). Taos is quite lovely as well, but terribly expensive to live in.

The Hubbard Museum, as I understand it, is in Ruidoso Downs (Gomber is from Lincoln, which probably explains his interest in the history)--a little skip from Lincoln, though Billy the Kid was held at Lincoln and he was in the thick of the Lincoln County War (a really crazy story). We went through the courthouse that Billy the Kid escaped from (and the place rather gave me the willies, truth be told). NM has a lot of wild history, to be sure. I think you'd like touring the rest of the state, and should you ever find a route going through Albuquerque, give me a heads up and we can go have a real cup of tea!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sure wish I knew someone that has a crabapple tree! The recipe sounds yummy!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> I figured it might taste better with fresh cooked, mashed pumpkin over the can/tin kind. I'm going to have to learn how to cook a pumpkin so that I can try that version.
> 
> I use Stevia products rather than sugar, as I'm diabetic and so are many members of my family and friends. My favorites are Truvia and Sun Crystals - which has a little bit of sugar in it, too, so works very well for baking. I use less of the Sun Crystals as it is very sweet combined with the Stevia.


This is good to know--my SO LOVES pumpkin, and I had been thinking about trying a sugar free version. :thumbup: And cooking pumpkin is easy peasy--just cut it in chunks, put it cut side down, and bake or steam it (I have a tamale steamer, and that's perfect). Then you can scoop out the meat with a spoon.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

For anyone who doesnt know, the _BBC Proms_ are an annual eight week series of daily orchestral and classical concerts held at _The Royal Albert Hall_ and chamber music at _Cadogan Hall_. It is the largest festival of its kind and features both established favourites as well as premieres of new pieces. The BBC is the world's largest single employer of professional musicians, this is when Auntie shows off a bit and the concerts are broadcast on tv, radio and online.

The name comes from the _Promenaders_ or _Prommers_ who can get greatly reduced price tickets for the standing area on the floor of the arena. It's the democratisation of high culture, because it means they get to hear great music and world-renowned soloists at rock-bottom prices. The entire festival is a national institution and for the last concert of the series, there are immense open-air parties for many thousands with full orchestras and fireworks across the country, it's great fun!

Dave


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> My fibermyalgia is acting up pretty badly right now. I cant seem to get away from the neck aches right now. So I am getting out the knitting books to read!! Reading is always great and one thing that FM allows me to do. I may look up my crochet books too and read through some of the doily patterns. I could make some for Christmas presents!!


I can sympathize, 5mmdpns. I also deal with Fibromyalgia, although I'm one of the lucky ones who doesn't suffer too badly.

Could it be from the storms you've been having? Mine tends to act up when there are thunderstorms around the area. Being in the DFW area, spring and autumn are when our severe storm seasons happen most frequently.

I'll post a recipe/receipt for a home made gel ice pack that my Physical Therapist gave me while dealing with a separated shoulder a couple years back. It is MUCH cheaper than purchasing one at the store, and you probably have all the ingredients at home.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

You can make your own gel ice pack really easily by doing this - got this recipe/receipt from my Physical Therapist:

Gel Ice Pack

INGREDIENTS:
2 Gallon size Freezer zip top bags (double bag them)
16 Fluid Ounces of Rubbing Alcohol
16 Fluid Ounces of water

METHOD:
_Double Bag_ the gallon freezer zip top bags.

Pour all 16 oz of alcohol into interior zip top bag. Pour all 16 oz of water into interior zip top bag. _Seal both bags_. Give a little shake, then place into freezer.

Once frozen, wrap in lightweight towel or paper towel. Re-freeze after use.

You can make it more frozen by using less alcohol and more water, or more gel like by using less water and more alcohol. This is just the standard version.

I think you can make a smaller pack by using a quart size freezer zip top bag and half the ingredients, but I've always used the receipt as posted because it works very well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Maelinda thanks for posting the homemade gel pack. I'm about to have surgery on my left hand (Aug. 22) and I am going to make up a couple of these to use. Thanks again.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Our doc also recommended double bagging dishwasher detergent and freezing it--stays flexible and stays cold for quite a while.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Good evening everyone, a little after 5pm in Idaho. Nice temps here, in the low 80's. The kids and I have been working in the yard today, pulling weeds, trimming wild bushes, and also redoing the laundry room. walls getting a new paint color etc etc 
We went to a park in Spokane the other day, a place called Manito Park, the flowers are just beautiful. The Japanese gardens were just so peaceful. Never knew there were so many different kinds of roses till we got to the rose garden. The greenhouses were closed for pesticide spraying .. :-(
We had some fun news, we adopted a soldier this week. We went through AAUSS. I sent a letter and an email, the kids are excited about this. 

Hey Dave, I have red hair too, ok well it's greying now but I really hated it while in school, always got made fun of, now as an adult I get all kinds of compliments and people wishing they could get the same shade when dyeing their hair. 
My girls are off to their dads for the weekend which means its my monday tomorrow, up really early to open the store. Hope everyone has a fabulous weekend

Marion


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> For anyone who doesnt know, the _BBC Proms_ are an annual eight week series of daily orchestral and classical concerts held at _The Royal Albert Hall_ and chamber music at _Cadogan Hall_. It is the largest festival of its kind and features both established favourites as well as premieres of new pieces. The BBC is the world's largest single employer of professional musicians, this is when Auntie shows off a bit and the concerts are broadcast on tv, radio and online.
> 
> The name comes from the _Promenaders_ or _Prommers_ who can get greatly reduced price tickets for the standing area on the floor of the arena. It's the democratisation of high culture, because it means they get to hear great music and world-renowned soloists at rock-bottom prices. The entire festival is a national institution and for the last concert of the series, there are immense open-air parties for many thousands with full orchestras and fireworks across the country, it's great fun!
> 
> Dave


that sounds so fun we dont have anything close to that. we do have free concerts in the parks during the summer and that can be nice also we have music at the farmers market that is nice too


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

scotslass said:


> Good evening everyone, a little after 5pm in Idaho. Nice temps here, in the low 80's. The kids and I have been working in the yard today, pulling weeds, trimming wild bushes, and also redoing the laundry room. walls getting a new paint color etc etc
> We went to a park in Spokane the other day, a place called Manito Park, the flowers are just beautiful. The Japanese gardens were just so peaceful. Never knew there were so many different kinds of roses till we got to the rose garden. The greenhouses were closed for pesticide spraying .. :-(
> We had some fun news, we adopted a soldier this week. We went through AAUSS. I sent a letter and an email, the kids are excited about this.
> 
> ...


Hi Marion I lived in Weippi Idaho when i was a little girl it would get so hot the blacktop would bubble I will take my Oregon weather any day


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

We have reached 100F here but not lately. I like the 80's where it has been, due to drop to the 70's next week. My bf and I went to Lincoln City in June, we loved it. Perfect weather, though I must admit when the wind got going it was pretty darn cold. We are self confessed wimps when it comes to hot weather, I don't blame you for moving LOL


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Dave and Scotslass, I too have red hair and was made fun of in school. They use to sing I'd rather be dead then have Red on my Head. The funny things we remember. I like my red hair but it is getting gray and starting to turn darker. Go figure


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

settleg said:


> Maelinda thanks for posting the homemade gel pack. I'm about to have surgery on my left hand (Aug. 22) and I am going to make up a couple of these to use. Thanks again.


Good luck on your surgery and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Dave and Scotslass, I too have red hair and was made fun of in school. They use to sing I'd rather be dead then have Red on my Head. The funny things we remember. I like my red hair but it is getting gray and starting to turn darker. Go figure


I'm a redhead, too, though it's more cinnamon than ginger (with some shots of gray these days).  I've always loved it--goes with my green eyes perfectly!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > My fibermyalgia is acting up pretty badly right now. I cant seem to get away from the neck aches right now. So I am getting out the knitting books to read!! Reading is always great and one thing that FM allows me to do. I may look up my crochet books too and read through some of the doily patterns. I could make some for Christmas presents!!
> ...


Thank you Maelinde. My pharmacist has given me lots of these cold packs that insulin is packed in when shipping. You just keep them in the fridge and use them straight from there. Unfortunately the cold packs do not help my fibermyalgia but they do help when I get a sprained ankle!!

It seems everything affects my FM. I have to take strong medications just so I can walk. The FM affects all my activities of daily living. There are days that I spend in bed because of the fatigue. But, then everyone has something to complain about and this one is mine! haha :?: :?

The KP is an interesting place to hang out! and the folks at the Tea Party are very pleasant.

How did you get involved in theatre? Your pics that you posted last week were very interesting and your DH is right into it too! :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> For anyone who has wondered, _Fireball_ is my nickname because of my hair which is a seriously bright ginger!
> 
> Dave


Chuckles here Dave!! does your lad share the same hair color as you?? Could explain some of his dare-devil sports he is into! haha! Great sport to watch!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It is a truly beautiful state--and the north is very different from the south! I lived in Las Cruces for two years and would move back there in a moment given the chance. There are no mountains elsewhere like the Organ Mountains (outside of Cruces), and Jemez is land of the red rocks--very striking. I'd live there, too, if I could (in the summer, then retreat to LC for the winter, ha ha). Taos is quite lovely as well, but terribly expensive to live in.
> 
> The Hubbard Museum, as I understand it, is in Ruidoso Downs (Gomber is from Lincoln, which probably explains his interest in the history)--a little skip from Lincoln, though Billy the Kid was held at Lincoln and he was in the thick of the Lincoln County War (a really crazy story). We went through the courthouse that Billy the Kid escaped from (and the place rather gave me the willies, truth be told). NM has a lot of wild history, to be sure. I think you'd like touring the rest of the state, and should you ever find a route going through Albuquerque, give me a heads up and we can go have a real cup of tea!


Now, that sounds like a fun idea! Same thing if you're ever in the Dallas/Fort Worth area.

I saw a couple of shows on the History channel about Billy the Kid and his escape from the courthouse in Lincoln. A very violent situation.

It seems like Texas, New Mexico and Kansas are all very important states in the "Wild West" of America. Many outlaws were from North Texas.

One day I would love to go on a "History" Vacation throughout the states and visit as many official historical sites as I can. My area is loaded with them and we're finding "new" ones every year.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

settleg said:


> Maelinda thanks for posting the homemade gel pack. I'm about to have surgery on my left hand (Aug. 22) and I am going to make up a couple of these to use. Thanks again.


You're very welcome! These gel ice packs are awesome and if made to the receipt, they stay nice and gel-like, which is perfect for a shoulder, knee, hand, foot, and especially the neck.

One way to keep the gel ice pack (or any ice pack for that matter) in place is to get one of those stretchy Ace bandages and wrap it over the ice pack in the area you're treating for pain. It keeps it in place, and allows for some comfort and mobility so that you don't have to sit in the same position for 20-30 minutes.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It's 9:00 pm in Texas, and it is still hot! We had one great day with below 100 and it was awesome! I couldn't believe how cool it seemed. There was also a nice breeze. Sadly, no rain. Water and electric rationing are in effect. Water rationing will be enforced with fines starting the 19th. I'm losing a lot of my grass, so now I am just trying to save as much as I can.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Ah, red hair, me too...I love it though, it simply earns me the nickname Red, and usually from the guys at work...guess it gives me a one-up on the Red Hat Society, now I just need the purple dress;-). But I'm still too young, for now. 

And pumpkin, oh, the fresh roasted pumpkin. My Emeril book says to cut a 5# pumpkin into 8 slices and roast, pumpkin meat side up, shell side down, covered with foil at 375degrees Farenheit(on parchment paper drizzled with a little oil until the tip of a knife slides in easily, about 1 to 1 1/2 hours. The skin should peel off easily, or can be removed with a paring knife. For those who like it smoother, you can strain it through a fine mesh sieve. I always find the sieve more work than I find it to be worth, but if you don't like food with texture, you might want to use the sieve. Pumpkin can be kept in an air tight container for 1 week refrigerated or frozen up to 2 months. Mine went straight into some very earthy and tasty pumpkin pies. Enjoy...speaking of books, I have to look for the recipe Bitsey wanted last week;-)


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> For anyone who doesnt know, the _BBC Proms_ are an annual eight week series of daily orchestral and classical concerts held at _The Royal Albert Hall_ and chamber music at _Cadogan Hall_. It is the largest festival of its kind and features both established favourites as well as premieres of new pieces. The BBC is the world's largest single employer of professional musicians, this is when Auntie shows off a bit and the concerts are broadcast on tv, radio and online.
> 
> The name comes from the _Promenaders_ or _Prommers_ who can get greatly reduced price tickets for the standing area on the floor of the arena. It's the democratisation of high culture, because it means they get to hear great music and world-renowned soloists at rock-bottom prices. The entire festival is a national institution and for the last concert of the series, there are immense open-air parties for many thousands with full orchestras and fireworks across the country, it's great fun!
> 
> Dave


I had wondered where the name came from. I just wish that BBC America would carry more of those so that I can see them.

It is a wonderful idea, and if something similar would come to North Texas, I'd sure go. The closest thing we have to that is the Mesquite Symphony Orchestra, and they invite our club out to costume for the kids concert series featuring music (each has its own show) from Harry Potter, Star Wars, Star Trek, Batman, Chronicles of Narnia, High School Musical (still don't know much about that one), and several others. We get in free and walk through the theater while the orchestra is playing and the kids just _LOVE_ it.

We have pics online at http://www.ussjoshua.org/gallery.htm

The 2010 concert had music from Harry Potter, Chronicles of Narnia, Batman - the one with Heath Ledger, High School Musical and King Kong. We participated in all but the King Kong and High School Musical. It was so much fun.

Oh - and if you're wondering... The person dressed up as the Joker is a woman. She's the other redhead in the Joshua, and the other Fire Goddess at New Year's Eve. My partner in crime.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Greetings on Friday evening, ~9PM in Chicago. I have a friend from Switzerland visiting who is cooking dinner for us. Lovely. DH is grilling the steak to go with the risotto that Heike is making. My niece is working on favors for her wedding (next weekend!!!). She can't wait for this to be over. Poor thing, it has grown to be a much bigger event than what she or her fiance wanted. Despite that, it is going to be a lovely event on the shores of Lake Erie....let's hope for no rain!

I'm hoping for some "down" time so I can catch up with the tea party.

I did start knitting some pedicure socks......I am really feeling insecure about them. I am having trouble understanding the instructions. So far I have dome about 1 inch in the round (ribbing). When I get to the next parts...I'm really scared. Any advice from others? Help?
Carol (IL)


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Dave, I'm now "officially" on vacation for 10 glorious days. Expect to see me here "Schlepping" around in shorts and a tank top..with nothing more serious than knitting OR the best Martini lunch I can find!

Vacation started off fabulous, I arrived home to find a shipment of lovely, Red Velvet Cupcakes from my Godparents!

*wanders away muttering*, leaving "red crumbs" in my wake!


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> It's 9:00 pm in Texas, and it is still hot! We had one great day with below 100 and it was awesome! I couldn't believe how cool it seemed. There was also a nice breeze. Sadly, no rain. Water and electric rationing are in effect. Water rationing will be enforced with fines starting the 19th. I'm losing a lot of my grass, so now I am just trying to save as much as I can.


Oh my that is not good rationing can be scary because of people that try to steal from others so they wont have to pay a fine glad that today was below 100


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We're supposed to be on "voluntary" rationing with water here...I get really upset at those people who water their lawns (grass is not native to the high desert, sorry, and xeriscaping is the way to go in my opinion--I mean, part of the reason I live here is because I love the desert, and I don't want to "import" the place I used to live! I haven't mowed grass in seven years and LIKE it that way)...and the last couple of days, the news has reported that we've been so good at conserving electricity, the power company now wants to raise our rates to make up the loss! Still scratching my head over that one, and not happy about it, either. When the cost of living keeps going up, and the pay doesn't, it just gets harder all the time. Sheesh...I hope when something finally has to give that it's not my sanity. Back to yarn therapy for me!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you Maelinde. My pharmacist has given me lots of these cold packs that insulin is packed in when shipping. You just keep them in the fridge and use them straight from there. Unfortunately the cold packs do not help my fibermyalgia but they do help when I get a sprained ankle!!
> 
> It seems everything affects my FM. I have to take strong medications just so I can walk. The FM affects all my activities of daily living. There are days that I spend in bed because of the fatigue. But, then everyone has something to complain about and this one is mine! haha :?: :?
> 
> ...


I hope that your FM gets better. I'm lucky that I have more good days than bad.

I love KP and the Tea Party, too. It is something I look forward to.

We're not in to theater, we just do a LOT of costuming with our Sci-Fi club. We're pretty well known in the area and get invited to do movie premieres, participate with symphony orchestras, and all sorts of other things. We tend to go out to dinner after the event and we stay in costume - and sometimes in character. Ever go to dinner with Klingons? It is very entertaining. They eat with their hands. 

It seems like we're in costume almost as much as regular street clothes. We also do Renaissance Faires, SteamPunk events, Halloween parties, and many other costumed outings.

We used to have a costumed area of the closet, then it grew to the costume closet, now it is the costume room. We have fun.

:thumbup:


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Maelinde, 

Your costuming events sound fun. I've done some, and I enjoy theatre, but the not in theatre is still a kind of theatre, maybe just more ad-lib, and the stage in on the street;-), in my humble opinions...never been to dinner with Klingons, but have modeled their style of sword in chain mail in younger days. Now I love to play dress-up, still do really;-), whether its with a stage and script or in a specific area and ad-lib;-) Sounds like fun.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna, I agree! I live in the foot hills of the Rocky Mountains Other than trimming back for "fire mitigation", I don't get the wasted water used, for "vanity". Grass goes "dormant", it survived a darn long time before we got here...and I suspect it will do just fine after we leave.

Everytime we have a drought here, it annoy's me to no end to hear people say "yeah my grass looks bad"...last year 175 people lost their homes to wildfires...I suspect aesthetics were not on their list of priorities as everything they owned, for all of their lives, went up in a ball of flames!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi all, the tea party is sounding good, i do so look forward to this time. thanks dave. busy busy day, as many of you had, but i can report rain in our dot on the map. we have had some severe storms come through with it, trees on fire or in roads, and i think we are in for another round, wish i had dumped my rain water on flower beds so i could have caught more, oh well. maybe my tomatoes will soak it up and bloom. went to the farmers market this morn, and got beautiful tomatoes, squash, and some purple hull peas. i love to fix a squash and tomato cassarole, i do it on the stove top and cook it low with a lid on, so yummy. i think if i am going to put up any salsa and tomatoes this yr. i am going to have to buy them. 
a friend fixed a fantastic cake the other day, simple, bake a white cake, when its hot, poke hole in it, and pour a can of eagle brand milk over it. then pour a can of coconut milk over that, then cover with cool whip and sprinkle coconut on it, this is the most moist cake, so refreshing. 
tomorrow, we are going to the big city to shop, i think next wk our temps are supposed to be in the mid eighties and lows in the high sixties, love it. before you know it, i will be opening my windows again, for a while, i long for a long fall. now back to my baby cocoon. i will be checking back, everyone have a blessed and safe wkend.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey everybody,
It is hotter than hell here on the coast of Texas and we are the cool part of the state. If you go up 100 miles north, its over 100 degrees.
For all in pain, I am in prayer for you. The drs are still fighting with workers comp on what to do for my back. Thank God for pain meds.
Dave, I am also a red head but its out of a bottle. LOL
I am glad to hear that you and yours are well. Its always fun to hear from all of you. Its 9:30 p.m. here and its cooled down to 85 degrees but I do have good news. I got a well and pump this week, so when my hubby fixes it so I can water, I can water all I want.
I am finishing several baby blankets. Everybody is pregant in my family and I am knitting and crocheting like the mad crazy aunt that I am.
See you all later in the weekend.
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

It's been a lovely day here in the Northwest and I'm so glad to have found my way back to the tea party after a long time away. I'm enjoying a glass of cabernet in honor of my sister's official retirement AND her 70th birthday, both of which happened today. :thumbup: She's celebrating with her family this evening but I hope to get over to Seattle to see her in the next week or so. 

I haven't had a lot of knitting time lately what with all the work of getting my daughter moved to New York, but I helped her finish a patchwork afghan she was crocheting and made a few wash cloths for future gifts, and last night was the first monthly meeting of our stitch group since the move. I'm beginning to adjust to my empty nest, and reminding myself that I can knit any time I want to! :lol: Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## thatharrisgirl (Apr 14, 2011)

Evein' all from the reasonably cool center of Alberta. The crabapple jelly sounds delicious, and I will try it when my neighbours crabapples are ready to pick. 
This week we have one more mouth to feed. We are dogsitting my roommates daughters tiny dog. He weighs about 4 or 5 pounds and his name is Mr. Cheese. My Pom thinks he is here to play with lol
I have a few inches knit on a Christma gift scarf and the socks are becoming tedious, with all of the frogging! 
Cheers to everyone and keep smiling...it makes folks wonder what you know that they don't


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > So very glad to hear you are fine. The Birmingham and Manchester areas seem to be taking a pretty hard hit. Then again, news coverage can be very misleading.
> ...


I found it kind of sad that, according to our reports, the one store not looted was the bookstore. It figures I guess.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> Ah, red hair, me too...I love it though, it simply earns me the nickname Red, and usually from the guys at work...guess it gives me a one-up on the Red Hat Society, now I just need the purple dress;-). But I'm still too young, for now.
> 
> And pumpkin, oh, the fresh roasted pumpkin. My Emeril book says to cut a 5# pumpkin into 8 slices and roast, pumpkin meat side up, shell side down, covered with foil at 375degrees Farenheit(on parchment paper drizzled with a little oil until the tip of a knife slides in easily, about 1 to 1 1/2 hours. The skin should peel off easily, or can be removed with a paring knife. For those who like it smoother, you can strain it through a fine mesh sieve. I always find the sieve more work than I find it to be worth, but if you don't like food with texture, you might want to use the sieve. Pumpkin can be kept in an air tight container for 1 week refrigerated or frozen up to 2 months. Mine went straight into some very earthy and tasty pumpkin pies. Enjoy...speaking of books, I have to look for the recipe Bitsey wanted last week;-)


A food mill does a pretty good job and is much easier than a sieve.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - when you say greaseproof paper - would our wax paper be the same thing?

sam

[I seal mine with greaseproof paper painted with eggwhite on both sides and secured with a rubber band, sit keeps for years like that in a cool dry cupboard, not that it ever hangs around that long!

Dave[/quote]


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - when you say greaseproof paper - would our wax paper be the same thing?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

i would think parchment might come closer.


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

mjs said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dave - when you say greaseproof paper - would our wax paper be the same thing?
> ...


i would think parchment might come closer.[/quote]

I was thinking the very same thing and you can get it almost any place I have even seen it in the dollar store


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

morning all it's now 12:30am Saturday in Ontario Canada. went and picked up little one from camp. he had a fun week. which of course meant that he came home with less clothes than he left with. oh well what can you do. to look back over the week i should be able to say i got a lot more done than i really did. i did get another purple hat done for the hospital here. so i think that now means i have 12 done. out of 2 balls of yarn not bad. i still have a little left of each of them. i will admit each hat is a little different than the others. even though i only used 3 patterns. most are small but they stretch a lot. will post pics soon of some of the finished ones and of little ones first toy he picked the pattern and the colours for i just knit it.
glad to hear all has settled down over on the other side of the pond
also want to thank Dreamweaver for your help with the purple hats. i know they will be greatly appreciated and i will put your name on the hats when i deliver them. thank you also Maelinde for the fel pack recipe
tomorrows going to be a busy day helping a friend get some weeding done. so i'm off to bed for now.
hope everyone has a wonderful weekend full of yarn and the temp stay in the 80's at the most like they were today.
Andrea from Canada
ps does any one have a cure for a really badly scraped knee. it's about the size of a quarter maybe a little bigger. little one fell off his bike just over a week ago and it won't heal. it's open and full of puss. i have been using Ozonoal (similar to Polisporin only a thicker paste, antibiotic cream)and i just can get it to heal. thanks for any and all suggestions. i'm willing to try anything.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> morning all it's now 12:30am Saturday in Ontario Canada. went and picked up little one from camp. he had a fun week. which of course meant that he came home with less clothes than he left with. oh well what can you do. to look back over the week i should be able to say i got a lot more done than i really did. i did get another purple hat done for the hospital here. so i think that now means i have 12 done. out of 2 balls of yarn not bad. i still have a little left of each of them. i will admit each hat is a little different than the others. even though i only used 3 patterns. most are small but they stretch a lot. will post pics soon of some of the finished ones and of little ones first toy he picked the pattern and the colours for i just knit it.
> glad to hear all has settled down over on the other side of the pond
> also want to thank Dreamweaver for your help with the purple hats. i know they will be greatly appreciated and i will put your name on the hats when i deliver them. thank you also Maelinde for the fel pack recipe
> tomorrows going to be a busy day helping a friend get some weeding done. so i'm off to bed for now.
> ...


Andrea,
Do you have an alvera plant? Cut open the leave and spread the jelly like substance over the wound. Place gauze over it and tape it. Change it everyday. Alavera plant can be found mostly in the western region of USA BUT you can get the alvera gel in a jar at your pharmacy. Try it and see.
Love, Queenmawmaw/Wanda


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - when you say greaseproof paper - would our wax paper be the same thing?
> 
> sam


Greaseproof paper is a kind of parchment and you need it to be unwaxed because you want the eggwhite to soak into the fibres. You paint one side with the eggwhite and that softens the paper so it can be stretched over the jar and will stick to the glass. After securing it with a rubber band, you paint the outside and leave it to dry as the preserve sets. It's also a very economical way to make covers, you get nearly 600 covers from a twenty metre roll of paper!

When the process has finished, the paper will be as tight as a drumskin, keep nasties out but still allow the preserve to 'breathe' and mature; this is important since some preserves taste better if left for about six months for the flavours to develop. Of course this only works if you store your jam in a dry cupboard, damp environments like refrigerators make the paper go soggy and encourage mould.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Dave and Scotslass, I too have red hair and was made fun of in school. They use to sing I'd rather be dead then have Red on my Head. The funny things we remember. I like my red hair but it is getting gray and starting to turn darker. Go figure


Ny hair is 100% fake ginger, I settled on it many years ago because everydody says it suited me. I've forgotten what my natural colour is now, I suspect it's very grey so I don't really want to know for certain either!

Dave


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Dave thank you for explaining the geography of the trouble in England. I live near Belfast and we've had our fair share of riots, but it's always in the same area, and it's such a small area that you could be shopping a few streets away quite safely. It's the police I feel sorry for. They didn't sign up for this when they joined.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Dave, so glad to hear you and your son are ok during these troubled times.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Dave . Happy to hear that you and the Lads are fine. I was worried when I heard about the rioting. I hope it stops before someone gets drastically hurt. My prayers are with your Countryman, but looting doesn't help the situation. Does it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I would have thought his father explained enough without the hair. lol


5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > For anyone who has wondered, _Fireball_ is my nickname because of my hair which is a seriously bright ginger!
> ...


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Ny hair is 100% fake ginger, I settled on it many years ago because everydody says it suited me. I've forgotten what my natural colour is now, I suspect it's very grey so I don't really want to know for certain either!
> 
> Dave


I'm a fake red head, too! My natural hair color is very close to black. It is also naturally extremely curly. I decided that one day I'd like red hair that I can make straight whenever I'd like. So, I settled on a really good hair stylist.

My pic in the avatar - I'm wearing a brown wig. We have a plethora of wigs in the costume closet, and not all of them are mine. LOL

The pic of me in the post last week - that is my hair, but it is pulled back into a small bun with ribbons attached to it for the Prairie look. I didn't have the proper straw hat and didn't want to wear my top hat, bowler, or cowboy hat with it as none of those would have worked. I got more compliments on the bow and ribbon, so it might have looked alright. LOL

Gotta run and wake up Randy. He has to go in to work early today as the programmers are all doing stuff that requires them all to actually be there. Poor guy.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Dave thank you for explaining the geography of the trouble in England. I live near Belfast and we've had our fair share of riots, but it's always in the same area, and it's such a small area that you could be shopping a few streets away quite safely. It's the police I feel sorry for. They didn't sign up for this when they joined.


I agree, the police did a marvellous job in London, despite being seriously over-stretched. In lots of areas they were able to protect large areas by moving fast to close all the shops and offices and parking a couple of squad cars across the roads leading into the commercial districts, effectively sealing them off.

Croydon is trickier, it sprawls, they effectively sealed off the main commercial centre which covers about two miles by one mile and secured the railway and bus stations, but there was no way they could seal off the maze of streets and alleyways leading into and around the _Old Town_ without hundreds of men available. The reporters covering the disturbances had very little knowledge of the area and didn't take the trouble to look at a detailed map; it isn't entirely their fault, their job is to report what they see, they aren't experts in logistics or urban layout.

In Clapham, I suspect they had to make protecting the railway station their top priority. On a Monday afternoon with only a few hours warning of imminent riots headed their way, it would be the obvious target were these to be politically motivated disturbances. Clapham Junction Station is actually a massive Victorian footbridge on stilts over more than 20 railway lines. Every morning over 400,000 people pass through it on their way to work, had it been destroyed it would block virtually all the lines into Victoria and Waterloo mainline stations, causing chaos for days, possibly weeks.

I don't think anybody expected such a methodology to be used for the purpose of criminal looting by gangs, it hasn't been done before in this country. There were people directing the looting and loading the plunder into vans and cars, this had been planned in advance. When they added in hundreds of greedy opportunists and brick-throwing kids to make it look like a riot, the chaos was complete they were able to use it as cover.

That the primary target of the 'leisure looters' were the sportswear shops with their £100+ must-have trainers, says a lot about the marketing success of the manufacturers and the culture of consumerism. It isn't surprising they didn't target bookshops, given the choice between Nike trainers from a sports shop or an X-Box from an electrical store, Jane Austen and Marcel Proust aren't that high on a looter's 'shopping list'!

Historically, game-keepers have always had to learn ways to thwart the inventiveness of poachers after they've tried their latest ploy. I don't think, given the extraordinary circumstances, it's fair to criticise the police. The number of looters they've already caught and are processing through the courts shows they haven't been sitting around wringing their hands.

Of course this is only my opinion, but I think we need to look at how bad things could have been had the police not worked so very hard to limit and contain these disturbances.

Dave


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Good Morning from New Hampshire, USA. It is very cool here this morning but going up to 80 later on. Perfect summer day for me. I am getting ready for a yard sale today so don't have much time to chat or read. I am on page 4 now but will be back later. The great thing about the yard sale is after I have set everything out, I can just knit while I wait for folks to come looking and buying, I hope. Have several WIPs. The latest is that scarf with all the tails hanging off it. This is fun and looks great. I enjoy all the sharing and send my blessings and good wishes to all of you. Yes, I crochet also and love it. LOL Conniesews


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Sat morning. Anyone else have a paper delivery issue ? Mine just got delivered and I swear our carrier thinks my front door has a target on it that must be hit. It's 4am and he has to hit the door, he's done this several times, time to contact the papers delivery office I think.


----------



## daniel (Apr 27, 2011)

morning Dave just wanted to say hi wish i could stay longer with you today but going to Montreal for pride this weeked have fun with the tea party Danny


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Of course this is only my opinion, but I think we need to look at how bad things could have been had the police not worked so very hard to limit and contain these disturbances.

Dave[/quote]

From my limited knowledge, I think the police did an exceptionally fine job considering this is the first wide spread outbreak of this nature.
Just so glad they were able to contain it.
JuneK


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

daniel said:


> morning Dave just wanted to say hi wish i could stay longer with you today but going to Montreal for pride this weeked have fun with the tea party Danny


Hope the weather is fine and you have a great time!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

scotslass said:


> Good Sat morning. Anyone else have a paper delivery issue ? Mine just got delivered and I swear our carrier thinks my front door has a target on it that must be hit. It's 4am and he has to hit the door, he's done this several times, time to contact the papers delivery office I think.


Fortunately in the UK they put the papers through the letterbox or leave the _Sunday Heavies_ on the doormat. I've often wondered why America puts up with having them hurled at the door, it seems so strange in a country renowned for customer service. Is it right across the country, one always notices it in films.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I thought some might like a light lunch or supper dish that can be as economical or luxurious as you wish depending on the ingredients you choose.

*Ham and Celery Bake*
_Serves: 2_

_Ingredients:_
8 sticks celery
4 slices cooked ham
1 tsp mixed dried herbs
1 bay leaf
half a vegetable stock cube
10 fl oz (285ml) water
10 fl oz (285ml) cheese sauce
2 oz (55g) grated cheese, _Red Leicester_ works well
Freshly gound black pepper

_Method:_
In advance: Wash and trim the celery sticks to about 6" (15cm), place these in a pan with the herbs, half a stock cube and water. Bring to the boil over a medium heat, reduce the temperature and simmer for about 5 minutes, then remove from the heat and allow to cool.

When completely cooled, remove the celery and thoroughly drain on kitchen paper. You can strain the stock and freeze it for future use in soups and gravies, it also goes very well in lamb stew.

_Preheat the oven to 375degF/190degC/Regulo 5_

Lightly grease a shallow oven-proof dish. Pair the celery sticks and wrap each in a slice of ham and place these in the bottom of the dish. Pour cheese sauce over the celery bundles and top with grated cheese and freshly ground black pepper. Bake in the oven for 20 to 25 minutes.

_Very simple, you can use your favourite variety of ham, but lightly fried rashers of bacon also work well. I tend to use Red Leicester cheese which works particularly well with this kind of dish, but you can use whichever cheese you prefer; Mexicana Cheddar is fun, if you like things hot!_

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Dave, Are you a cook? All these recipes sound so delicious and are so varied. I figure you must be a chef,. I am glad you are safe and well and that things were not as bad as seemed with the riots. My niece and her family are visiting London this coming week and we were worried about the goings on, Nice to know that all has settled. I also have a cousin who lives near London, but I have not heard anything from them. Can't wait to try out your dinner suggestion. Julie


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Fortunately in the UK they put the papers through the letterbox or leave the _Sunday Heavies_ on the doormat. I've often wondered why America puts up with having them hurled at the door, it seems so strange in a country renowned for customer service. Is it right across the country, one always notices it in films.

Dave[/quote]

Unfortunately, most of the time, the 'renowned customer service' in the USA has gone the way of the dinosaurs. Once in a while, you get good service but it's getting worse all the time!!!
JuneK


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Dave....glad you are safe....we knitter's here in the USA have been worried about you : ). It's raining cats and dogs here in NC this morning. The thunder is scaring my dainty little puppy, Digby : )....all 125lbs of him! Happy knitting....stay safe. Rae


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

clippedwings said:


> Dave, Are you a cook? All these recipes sound so delicious and are so varied. I figure you must be a chef,. I am glad you are safe and well and that things were not as bad as seemed with the riots. My niece and her family are visiting London this coming week and we were worried about the goings on, Nice to know that all has settled. I also have a cousin who lives near London, but I have not heard anything from them. Can't wait to try out your dinner suggestion. Julie


Not a cook at all, I like food and was taught the basics by one of my nannies when I was a boy. We all have to eat, we might as well make it an enjoyable experience and I firmly believe all boys should learn to cook competently.

Most of my receipts are fairly simple, but if you use good ingredients, they don't need much messing around to turn out something tasty.

I'm sure your niece will have a great time. There weren't any problems in the areas visitors and holiday-makers go. All the museums, galleries and historic buildings are open for business as usual.

Dave


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, which is still standing, the _BBC Proms_ are in full swing at the Royal Albert Hall, it was music from the films tonight, there's been beach volleyball on Horse Guards and it isn't the warzone depicted by excitable _CNN_ reporters in hard hats and flak jackets for dramatic effect! It's 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, It's midnight in Brno in the Czech Republic where this weekend it is the return of _MotoGP_ after the sport's Summer break, in Los Angeles it's Teatime!
> 
> ...


It is 8:30 am here is Michigan on Saturday. The sun is shinning and it sounds like it may rain this afternoon. The temps here have beenvery comfortable. in the mid '70's. I am loving it. However it is August and the allergie sean is here. Running nose, puffy watery , sneezing......yep will be like this now until the first heavy frost......around October sometime. Today day off and got the house clean yesterday and all my chores done, got wonderful news about new expected baby that all is well yesterday and we have a baby on the way. Due April 6th. Today I am going to sit and knit and get Xmas gifts worked on and try to get more done on those so I can start working on new unisex baby things until about 4 weeks from now when we find out what the new baby is. Tomorrow I work my 16 hr. shift but will still be able to work on knitting and keep up with KP. Have a good day today folks and Dave so glad to hear you are alright with the mess over there.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi all I used to love cooking but knitting has taken over my life. 
Thought I'd share with you my extremely easy INSTANT CHEESECAKE: a digestive biscuit (Graham cracker?) buttered, then piled with creamcheese and a layer of jam on top of all. 
Or you could make a savoury one if you wanted, better with Ryvita though.
All lazy ( no, EASY ) cooks' ideas appreciated!


----------



## GrandmaD2012 (Mar 8, 2011)

Nearly 9 am in west Michigan and rain has already started - 60 degrees now and thundershowers predicted all day. My knitting group meets this morning and then lunch with my husbands sisters (he is the only "boy"), working on two pair of socks, a blanket and a "Tiger" hat for grandson, shawl for my sister and dish cloths and pot holders for my son who is hopefully getting a new apartment. Tomatoes, green peppers and cucumbers are ready in the garden but I will not get to them in thundersorm. So will just knit today after lunch.


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

Yum! I am going to try that one!


FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, which is still standing, the _BBC Proms_ are in full swing at the Royal Albert Hall, it was music from the films tonight, there's been beach volleyball on Horse Guards and it isn't the warzone depicted by excitable _CNN_ reporters in hard hats and flak jackets for dramatic effect! It's 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, It's midnight in Brno in the Czech Republic where this weekend it is the return of _MotoGP_ after the sport's Summer break, in Los Angeles it's Teatime!
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> morning all it's now 12:30am Saturday in Ontario Canada. went and picked up little one from camp. he had a fun week. hope everyone has a wonderful weekend full of yarn and the temp stay in the 80's at the most like they were today.
> Andrea from Canada
> ps does any one have a cure for a really badly scraped knee. it's about the size of a quarter maybe a little bigger. little one fell off his bike just over a week ago and it won't heal. it's open and full of puss. i have been using Ozonoal (similar to Polisporin only a thicker paste, antibiotic cream)and i just can get it to heal. thanks for any and all suggestions. i'm willing to try anything.


The year I learned to ride a bicycle, I kept on falling off (of course!) and my knees had huge infected sores on them. A wise native lady saw my knees, and she took me outside to the back yard where we had those "frog leaf" plants growing. She showed me how to remove the "string" veins from the leaf, washed my knees with cold water (the cold water cuts down the pain so you can wash it). Then she showed me how to put these frog leaf plantain leaves on my sores with the open veins next to the sores. I was to change them every day. This I did, and within a week, my knees had healed up! Of course I still have the scars on my knees but the pussy sores are gone! You could try it and good luck with this. Poor little boy, he needs a hug! 

PS You can check out the plant here and it is also an edible plant. There are many healing qualities of this plant. You can boil it to make a tea which will sooth and calm lung problems!! Now that is a Tea Party thought!!
http://www.rewild.info/fieldguide/index.php?title=Plantain :thumbup:


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

Good morning to all, It is about 9:30 here in Madison NJ, low 60's with sunny skies, but rain forecast for tomorrow ( husband's birthday!) It has been very busy week, and we are badly in need of a quiet, restful weekend. Not nearly so busy as the ruckus apparently going on in London! Glad that seems to be settling down...
I will not be cooking this weekend, much DD is dieting.. the 17 day diet.. and all she wants is sushi today!

Hope all is well all over. MoMo


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello everyone. I've been on the phone all morning with my DIL. We are very close and really miss each other's company.

Dave, I can't agree with you more about boys learning to cook. Everyone in my family cooks, and that's a good thing because we all love to eat good food. 

I was baking cakes from scratch when I was eight years old. I still remember having to beat the batter with a large spoon while I counted every stroke to 350. I taught all four of my children (three boys, one girl) to cook from a very early age. They all have told me how much they like to cook, and how glad they are that they learned how. It is a very important and necessary skill, and so rewarding when you get to enjoy the results.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Greaseproof paper is a kind of parchment and you need it to be unwaxed because you want the eggwhite to soak into the fibres. You paint one side with the eggwhite and that softens the paper so it can be stretched over the jar and will stick to the glass. After securing it with a rubber band, you paint the outside and leave it to dry as the preserve sets. It's also a very economical way to make covers, you get nearly 600 covers from a twenty metre roll of paper!

When the process has finished, the paper will be as tight as a drumskin, keep nasties out but still allow the preserve to 'breathe' and mature; this is important since some preserves taste better if left for about six months for the flavours to develop. Of course this only works if you store your jam in a dry cupboard, damp environments like refrigerators make the paper go soggy and encourage mould.

Hope that helps
Dave[/quote]

I think it might be close to butcher paper - your local store will give you some.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> > Good Sat morning. Anyone else have a paper delivery issue ? Mine just got delivered and I swear our carrier thinks my front door has a target on it that must be hit. It's 4am and he has to hit the door, he's done this several times, time to contact the papers delivery office I think.
> ...


Our paper delivery is right at the edge of the parkway (wherer the sidewalk and driveway meet) - I like it that way because I always know wherer it is - we once had a delivery young man who thought he was being nice to toss it up closer to the house - problem is, he'd miss and the paper would be in the bushes - under the cars - behind trees - in the rocks, etc.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Dave...thanks again for Tea Party and another yummie recipe...

Have a great day all..
Been up all night...so going to bed now..

God Bless all,

Camilla


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave and Scotslass, I too have red hair and was made fun of in school. They use to sing I'd rather be dead then have Red on my Head. The funny things we remember. I like my red hair but it is getting gray and starting to turn darker. Go figure
> ...


Another redhead! Had trouble in school because my brothers and friends always called me carrot top and I knew carrot tops were green. Lucky for me, it is now a natural redish blonde, I couldn't be bothered to color it up, too many other things to do. 
It is going to be a lovely day in So. California and I intend to get out today. I spent so much time catching up on KP last week that I hurt my shoulder muscle. I feel I must read every post, you know. Will go slower this week-end.
Thanks again, Dave for hosting and the Crab Apple preserves. I will try another apple when I make it.
Happy week-end to everyone.
mlk


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Dallas had 40 days of over 100 temp. The record was 42. Now that the record breaking chance is gone, we are right back to over 100. All of you in England could surley spare some of the cool and rain. Even Chicago has some showers. We are burning up down here. Help,,, send ice!!!


Would you like anything with the ice? Hugs PurpleV


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Greaseproof paper is a kind of parchment and you need it to be unwaxed because you want the eggwhite to soak into the fibres. You paint one side with the eggwhite and that softens the paper so it can be stretched over the jar and will stick to the glass. After securing it with a rubber band, you paint the outside and leave it to dry as the preserve sets. It's also a very economical way to make covers, you get nearly 600 covers from a twenty metre roll of paper!
> 
> When the process has finished, the paper will be as tight as a drumskin, keep nasties out but still allow the preserve to 'breathe' and mature; this is important since some preserves taste better if left for about six months for the flavours to develop. Of course this only works if you store your jam in a dry cupboard, damp environments like refrigerators make the paper go soggy and encourage mould.
> 
> ...


I think it might be close to butcher paper - your local store will give you some.[/quote]

Parchment paper and butcher paper are both waxed. The type of greaseproof paper Dave is talking about is the same paper wrapper that the Big Macs are wrapped in and other fast food burger wrappers. These are unwaxed but are greaseproof. Personally, no matter where I have lived in Canada, I have never seen them for sale.
For sealing your crabapple jelly just use the little fruit "mason jars" and screw the canning lids on that come with it. There are all kinds of them out in the stores now that the canning and jamming and jelly season is here.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

[/quote]

Greaseproof paper is a kind of parchment and you need it to be unwaxed because you want the eggwhite to soak into the fibres. You paint one side with the eggwhite and that softens the paper so it can be stretched over the jar and will stick to the glass. After securing it with a rubber band, you paint the outside and leave it to dry as the preserve sets. It's also a very economical way to make covers, you get nearly 600 covers from a twenty metre roll of paper!

When the process has finished, the paper will be as tight as a drumskin, keep nasties out but still allow the preserve to 'breathe' and mature; this is important since some preserves taste better if left for about six months for the flavours to develop. Of course this only works if you store your jam in a dry cupboard, damp environments like refrigerators make the paper go soggy and encourage mould.

Hope that helps
Dave[/quote]

Dave, sometimes I wonder if there is anything you don't know. You constantly amaze me with your fountain of knowledge. Do you do plumbing, also? Right now, we coud use one. :hunf: Glad your riots are over. I think the news showed the same fiery pictures over and over again.

Good morning, all! I was just too tired last night to join you, although I read every word of your posts. I think the heat wore me out. We went to our farmer's market and having to stand in the heat waiting to pay was too much. The sweet corn this year has been wonderful, although at 50 cents an ear it should be. What is everyone else paying?

We have a crabapple tree on the island at the entrance to our development. Will have to keep an eye on it and pick them when they ripen. Thanks for the recipe, Dave.

Sam, have you posted any new pics of the puppies? How are they doing?

I finally finished a crocheted baby blanket and mailed it off for my granddaughter's baby shower in Utah. Too far away for me to attend. I hope she likes it. You might know, after the box was sealed, I realized I had forgotten to take a picture.

Just finished reading "Stolen Life," the story of Jaycee Lee Dugard, who was kidnapped at the age of 11, bore two children by her rapist, one at the age of 14, and was kept captive in a backyard shed and tent for 18 years. It's amazing that she still has her sanity. Has anyone else read it? Her abductor went to jail for, I think, over 400 years!! Not a pleasant story, but true.

We're expecting a big storm tomorrow and then our temps should stay in the high 80's next week. Yippee!!


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello Dave,
I am rather new to the Tea Party, love it! Thank you for the crab apple recipe. Forgive me being dense but what are "imp" pints?
Thank you!
Marilyn
Sacramento, Ca


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> > Good Sat morning. Anyone else have a paper delivery issue ? Mine just got delivered and I swear our carrier thinks my front door has a target on it that must be hit. It's 4am and he has to hit the door, he's done this several times, time to contact the papers delivery office I think.
> ...


Our newspaper is hurled out the driver's window and lands either on the lawn or the driveway AND they expect a tip! When my younger son had a paper route, he gave "extraordinary service" (those are his words) by placing each paper on the doorstep or between the storm door and the inner door as requested by the customer. He earned some good tips with his service, too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Maelinda thanks for posting the homemade gel pack. I'm about to have surgery on my left hand (Aug. 22) and I am going to make up a couple of these to use. Thanks again.
> ...


Thank you Strawberry4U. I've had similar surgerys so I'm not concerned; just will not be able to knit so I'll look at patterns etc for a short while. My DH and I joke that we married each other because we both liked antiques (we were in our 40's when we married) but neither one of us expected I'd need so much restoration! LOL This will surgery #20 in a tad over 18 years. And believe me NONE of them have been unnecessary. 
Rather ironic since I was so athletic and active in my younger years. But believe me I do count my blessings and know there are others in more need than I.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Hello everyone. I've been on the phone all morning with my DIL. We are very close and really miss each other's company.
> 
> Dave, I can't agree with you more about boys learning to cook. Everyone in my family cooks, and that's a good thing because we all love to eat good food.
> 
> I was baking cakes from scratch when I was eight years old. I still remember having to beat the batter with a large spoon while I counted every stroke to 350. I taught all four of my children (three boys, one girl) to cook from a very early age. They all have told me how much they like to cook, and how glad they are that they learned how. It is a very important and necessary skill, and so rewarding when you get to enjoy the results.


At the pool the other day we were just talking about those recipes and the 350 strokes. I am so grateful for a stand mixer. I have never used a cake mix since I simply don't see the need for it.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Sorlenna! Greetings to all KP'ers!!!! If y'all ever get this way, give me a heads up and I'll join in that cuppa! I agree with Sorlenna as NM is the most diverse and beautiful state. I grew up in Santa Fe (although it is nothing now like it was then) and have seen much of our state. There are still a few nooks and crannies (here that would equal hundreds of miles) I haven't explored since I was a child. As soon as DH retires, we are off to explore. I have a friend who still lives in Santa Fe (we've been best friends since we were 5!) and we still go exploring when we can. Good thing he likes driving! I'm a great passenger! He will even let me stop at some of the local yarn stores in small towns....hee hee....

It is a beautiful morning up here in the mountains. 40% chance of rain today, and increasing over the weekend. Usually when chances are that high we don't get anything, but the cloud cover does cool things off dramatically.

Just finished grafting the toe of a sock, and as soon a DH has a few minutes he will help me wind the ball for its pair. Lots of people will get socks for Christmas this year!  Some will get sweaters as well.....

I wish everyone a lovely weekend with healing, coolness, and warmth where needed.

Oh, Dave....I'm glad you straightened out the happenings over in England...and you are right CNN and Fox are the drama queens of news reporting. Kind of look at them like..."The Doom and Gloom Report. Stay well!



Sorlenna said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna,
> ...


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Glad to be at another tea party, hope everyone has a blessed day.


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

It's about 11:30am here in Georgia. Just took the dogs out to a balmy breezy day, in the 70's at present,will go to the 90's by late afternoon. Hope the breeze continues, as I have a number of errands to do after my knit group meets at 1:00 today. Finished a scarf for the Special Olympics last night and will start another at knit group. DGD sweater is about 3/4 finished, and quilt blocks are ready for Thursday morning meeting. Have fabric ready for a doll quilt for little one, and pattern for a cacoon for her doll baby. Always something to keep me busy. Going to try knitting socks for gson this next week as X-Mas gift. Got to run, time to get dressed and gather my stuff together.


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Good Morning All;
Thanks again Dave for the yummy recipe! Sounds delicious!
We've had a lovely BUSY week! We were in California parked at one son's home with an amazing clear view of the ever-beautiful Mt Shasta out our windshield (We live in our motor home, by the way). Such a magnificent sight to view with your morning coffee.
We helped them get ready for the fair - granddaughter Brittany raised a steer again and then watched her showmanship class yesterday - she did well!
Thursday morning we went to watch the big harvester move into one of the huge fields of wheat other son grew this year. It was a thrill to see the yield, taste the grain - yes! I chewed it up - and see the fat kernels fill trailers to be hauled to the grainery.
Yesterday after a few hours at the fair, we drove 230 miles up to Springfield Oregon to our property. 
Today we'll go watch awhile as one of the daughters starts the installation of yet another of her beautiful mosaics on the face of a building in Eugene.
Late this afternoon we'll go to the wedding of some young friends.
All in all a wonderful time for us.
Oh and yes, I've been knitting and crocheting as well as cooking through all of that.
Have a great week everyone!


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Dave, lived in London for 40years before moving to St Albans, and it broke my heart to see what was going on. Not a very nice thing to see, then the very next day people , mostly young ones were out there with brooms cleaning up in defiance of the rioters. Thats what we are all about here, the spirit of the Blitz prevails. Hopefully that picture would have gone round the world as well as the bad stuff. Lets hear it for good old Blighty. Gee.


----------



## Donna A (Mar 7, 2011)

Great cool morning in Michigan. Thunder storms booming in the back ground and cool breeze. Have finished all morning chores and am going to knit and enjoy the storms for the rest of the afternoon. Working on items for our Fall Fest at church and socks for grandaughter. Need to start organizing Fair entries soon. Start vacation on Thurs and won't be back til Sept 5th or 6th. Camping (Rendezvous French & Indian time period) upper penisular and finish with walking the Big Mac! Visit old friends and family and rock hunt. Also, look for knitting shops! Thank you Dave for these tea parties and the jelly recipe sounds great will try when I get home. Have a wonderful two weeks, I will miss the party.


----------



## The Quiet Knitter (Jun 25, 2011)

Good morning, Dave - I'm feeling a bit guilty because it's nice and cool here in the pacific northwest - overcast mornings and beautiful sunny afternoons. There is, however a touch of fall in the air. The blackberries are almost ready to pick and there is a superabundance of salal berries which you can make jam out of. They also grow wild along the sides of the road. If I can get a hold of some crabapples I will certainly try your jelly. Because it's just my husband and I, I try to make small batches of jams and jellies, though it is nice to have some to give away. 
Thankyou for bringing us all together for a chat and a cup of tea every weekend. It's a lovely way to bring a community of likeminded people together.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow...just finished reading all the 'posts' Thank you Dave for the wonderful recipe and for giving us all an update. I am glad to hear you are well. It is sad that most of the turmoil is caused by these young 'thugs'. I wish everyone well and to all with impending surgeries..you will be on my prayer list. Have a great week-end all. Best, Anne ps: happy knitting/crocheting


----------



## Elaine82 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi everybody! I missed you last weekend as we were camping with family on the west side of MN. It was just beautiful weather and I was thrilled to go fishing for the first time since I was a little girl. I caught a couple of nice sunfish and a few "potato chips" (babies)as we call them. I left them with my folks as my Mom makes the BEST fried sunfish, and my family aren't fish eaters. I've tried and tried to make fish the way she does, but can't even come close.

I'm still working on reading last weekends posts. I'm slow as it's been a busy week. Clean up from the weekend away, went to the Wisconsin State fair, worked on some projects for a friend who teaches kindergarten - she has 22 this year, and yesterday some friends and I went to help get her classroom prepared for the school year. She had to change rooms in order to accomodate all the little ones. Since it is raining today with a few thunder/lightening flashes I'll hopefully get a chance to work on my second sock for a friend and/or my first sweater - for a grand nephew. I've already frogged the later 3 times, and I told myself I'm going to finish it this time. It's an easy pattern from Red Heart, but I'm so scared it won't turn out right,or it looked so big for Micah, I frogged it. Pray I get it correct this time.

Hope all of you have a wonderful weekend - stay cool down south there. And thanks for all the lovely recipes posted too.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

It is noon here in Southern Ontario on Saturday. It is good to know like the others have said that you are o.k. Thanks for another delicious recipe Dave. I will soon be off to the locks to watch a concert in the park. I'll be sitting in a lawn chair under a tree, sipping water, and chowing down on a Subway veggie sub listening to wonderful live music and watching the boats go through the locks at the same time. Life is good in the summertime!


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> It's been a lovely day here in the Northwest and I'm so glad to have found my way back to the tea party after a long time away. I'm enjoying a glass of cabernet in honor of my sister's official retirement AND her 70th birthday, both of which happened today. :thumbup: She's celebrating with her family this evening but I hope to get over to Seattle to see her in the next week or so.
> 
> I haven't had a lot of knitting time lately what with all the work of getting my daughter moved to New York, but I helped her finish a patchwork afghan she was crocheting and made a few wash cloths for future gifts, and last night was the first monthly meeting of our stitch group since the move. I'm beginning to adjust to my empty nest, and reminding myself that I can knit any time I want to! :lol: Have a great weekend everyone.


where in NY will your daughter be living?


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

What was the reason for the rioting? I tried to find information by googling, but I guess I wasn't using the correct search words because I couldn't find anything. I'm not a news reader, watcher, listener, and so it is only when "big" things happen that it piques my interest.



FireballDave said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > Dave thank you for explaining the geography of the trouble in England. I live near Belfast and we've had our fair share of riots, but it's always in the same area, and it's such a small area that you could be shopping a few streets away quite safely. It's the police I feel sorry for. They didn't sign up for this when they joined.
> ...


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

Just note to say Hi from the beautiful Northwest (Gresham Oregon), It is cloudy and a bit cool this AM. My daughter is out on the deck reading but a bit cool for me... besides I had to get caught up on the Tea Party. 

I have had a lovely week celebrating my birthday. Starting with a surprise party with a Basket of Yarn Cake. I will be posting a picture as soon as I can get it from my DD, it's on her computer. It was really unique. A cake decorated as a basket with cupcake balls of yarn. Today we are going to visit the new LYS in Gresham that carries the infamous Harmony interchangeables with the single intention of purchase! Well, I shouldn't say single intention, I hope to get acquainted and see what they have to offer. They were a big part of the of the Sock Summit held here in Portland a couple of weekends ago. Then it's on to a family BBQ this evening to celebrate the many b'days in July and August.

I will be back later to see how you are all doing and to check out all the yummy recipes. I don't do much cooking any more but I can still drool can't I? xoxoxo to all PatSam...


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Dave, unless you live in town or get your paper by mail, delivery is by car and the routes can be miles long. Some years ago I drove an 80 miles per day delivering papers that had to be thrown or put in tubes with only a few stores. Add in that these are delivered in all kinds of weather I (I had about 400+ papers) had to stop and put them in plastic wraps if it rained. Also, driving with 2 windows down all 80 miles in winter can be rough! Then add in highway construction, car trouble,etc.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry folks, I never imagined 'greaseproof paper' wasn't a universal term. It's translucent, but goes opaque when creased. It's the paper butchers use to wrap meat before an outer wrapper; the deli wraps pats of butter in it; quiche or cooked pie slices are wrapped in it; bakers use it to keep cakes and pastries separate. 

For preserves, some people also use 'Crystal' jampot covers, these are discs of cellophane you dampen with water, then stretch over the pots and secure with a rubber band in a similar way to paper/parchment seals.

Dave


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > scotslass said:
> ...


When we got this delivery person he was tossing mine out the window. I'd find it in different places, even in next doors driveway. So I asked for the paper to be at or closer to my front door. It gets here anywhere from 4am -8am ... never the same time. 
I sent an email to the paper, telling them my door isn't a target and he doesn't get points for hitting it. 
I agree about the lack of good customer service these days. I'm on the other end of that, I work at a convenience store, I get really rude customers. Especially ones who are on their cell phones and won't get off, or ones who don't have the decentcy (?) to straighten out their money before handing it over. People can be so rude, they expect something for nothing.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Hello Dave,
> I am rather new to the Tea Party, love it! Thank you for the crab apple recipe. Forgive me being dense but what are "imp" pints?
> Thank you!
> Marilyn
> Sacramento, Ca


Imperial Pints are abbreviated to 'imp'. A UK pint has 20 fluid ounces in it, although these are slightly smaller than American fluid ounces. An Imperial Pint is 20% larger than an American Pint. When I write fluid measures I always give the American equivalent in brackets along with French measurements.

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good afternoon all! At 4:30 am, there was a strange phenomenon in the Dallas, TX area. It was coming from the sky and felt wet! I think it was rain!!! It has been so long since I had seen this, that I sat outside and enjoyed the glorious smell and wetness around me. Even the puppy was excited! It was a very light rain, but lasted about 4 hours. It is much cooler now, but a little muggy. Maybe we'll get more! I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daniel - have a great time -- hope the weather stay perfect.

sam



daniel said:


> morning Dave just wanted to say hi wish i could stay longer with you today but going to Montreal for pride this weeked have fun with the tea party Danny


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

silvercharms - you have changed my life - i will try your cheesecake recipe very soon. a little dab of peanut butter on the graham cracker wouldn't be a bad addition. everything is better with a little peanut butter on it. lol

sam



silvercharms said:


> Hi all I used to love cooking but knitting has taken over my life.
> Thought I'd share with you my extremely easy INSTANT CHEESECAKE: a digestive biscuit (Graham cracker?) buttered, then piled with creamcheese and a layer of jam on top of all.
> Or you could make a savoury one if you wanted, better with Ryvita though.
> All lazy ( no, EASY ) cooks' ideas appreciated!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

elissa57 said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > It's been a lovely day here in the Northwest and I'm so glad to have found my way back to the tea party after a long time away. I'm enjoying a glass of cabernet in honor of my sister's official retirement AND her 70th birthday, both of which happened today. :thumbup: She's celebrating with her family this evening but I hope to get over to Seattle to see her in the next week or so.
> ...


She's sharing an apartment in Brooklyn. One of the roommates is a friend from here who moved to NYC a few years ago. She'll be in school at Hunter College in Manhattan and is looking for a job somewhere close to school. She's a city kid at heart and I think she'll thrive in New York, even if I will miss her sometimes. I'll get used to it. After all, I got "used to" :x the fact that her older sister has been living in North Dakota for several years and has all four of my grandchildren there!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sorry folks, I never imagined 'greaseproof paper' wasn't a universal term. It's translucent, but goes opaque when creased. It's the paper butchers use to wrap meat before an outer wrapper; the deli wraps pats of butter in it; quiche or cooked pie slices are wrapped in it; bakers use it to keep cakes and pastries separate.
> 
> For preserves, some people also use 'Crystal' jampot covers, these are discs of cellophane you dampen with water, then stretch over the pots and secure with a rubber band in a similar way to paper/parchment seals.
> 
> Dave


I think I may have seen these on Delia Smith. I intended to look for some when I was in England, but forgot. Now I'll never see them.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> She's sharing an apartment in Brooklyn. One of the roommates is a friend from here who moved to NYC a few years ago. She'll be in school at Hunter College in Manhattan and is looking for a job somewhere close to school. She's a city kid at heart and I think she'll thrive in New York, even if I will miss her sometimes. I'll get used to it. After all, I got "used to" :x the fact that her older sister has been living in North Dakota for several years and has all four of my grandchildren there!


Katy, that gives you an excuse to travel!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

brenda m said:


> Dave, unless you live in town or get your paper by mail, delivery is by car and the routes can be miles long. Some years ago I drove an 80 miles per day delivering papers that had to be thrown or put in tubes with only a few stores. Add in that these are delivered in all kinds of weather I (I had about 400+ papers) had to stop and put them in plastic wraps if it rained. Also, driving with 2 windows down all 80 miles in winter can be rough! Then add in highway construction, car trouble,etc.


Those kinds of rounds explain much, over here it's a bagful that can be delivered on foot or by bicycle over a small area. The national papers are despatched to the newsagents overnight, their shops generally open at 6 a.m., Monday to Saturday and 7 a.m., on Sundays and most of the delivery rounds are sorted and out in under an hour, I generally get my paper by 7.30. I suppose it's all down to geography and local custom.

Dave


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Those kinds of rounds explain much, over here it's a bagful that can be delivered on foot or by bicycle over a small area. The national papers are despatched to the newsagents overnight, their shops generally open at 6 a.m., Monday to Saturday and 7 a.m., on Sundays and most of the delivery rounds are sorted and out in under an hour, I generally get my paper by 7.30. I suppose it's all down to geography and local custom.

Dave[/quote]
Here on the west coast of Scotland we have to go to the newsagents to buy our daily papers as there is no delivery here. The papers are not here in time for the paperboy/girl to be able to do the round before going to the school as they have to travel by bus leaving the village before 8am Most of the properties here have quite long drives and it would have to be quite a fit person to take it on. There are only three roads that run the length of the peninsula, one running along the level on the river edge, the middle road is further up the hill and then another road much further up the hill( a single track). It would be lovely in the spring and summer with spectacular views but it would be bleak, cold and very wet and windy in the autumn and winter. It is quite entertaining going along to the shops for the paper as you always bump into someone and most people have time to stop for a chat. We may be a smallish village but are blessed with an excellent butcher shop, a pharmacy, a general store, a part time bank, a pet supply shop,a post office, a coffee shop , a pub , an hotel and a medical centre. Some of the older people never leave the village to go into town.I can remember holidaying up the north end of Scotland and not getting the papers until the day after they were published, because of the distance they had to travel !!
I hope everyone has a good week and those that are unwell feel better soon. Thank you Dave for your very commen sense assessment of the last week, just a shame you are not one of the reporting media or even better one of our MPs as you come across as a very level headed intelligent grounded person which is badly needed in this country at the moment.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

askem1728: sounds as if there might be some sand or something else imbedded deep to be causing the infection.
a visit to the doctor may be in order if you cannot clean it deeply enough yourself. so sorry for the little one, scrapes do hurt. keep us posted....Della


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, I'm with you about the peanut butter--love it! My mom gave me a recipe for peanut butter pie that my daughter asks for every Christmas. Dang it, now I want peanut butter pie...or cookies...or just crackers with peanut butter. LOL

How are your puppies doing? I really miss having a dog. DD and I were just talking this morning about that. We'd love to go down to the shelter and get one, but alas, we're not set up at the moment. We always have it in mind, though!

Right now I hear strange rumbling in the sky...not sure what it is, but I *hope* it's thunder. Of course, this doesn't mean we'll get rain, but we've got a better chance today than we've had, so I shall pray it happens.

I still have 8 WIPs, though I may actually finish one today--wouldn't that be nice?!


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Sam, how are the fir balls? Would love to see photos.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Could you use the basic method and put through a food mill for sort of crabapple sauce?
MindyT
CA


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks to all for the Tea Party, such a great source of information. 

Being such here is my quandary: somewhere on this site someone gave a recipe for, I believe, cookies. They had an odd name, something like Oooglie Googlies, I really am not sure and a site to get the address. Does this gibberish remind someone of that which I speak and can you repeat the site? Can't believe a I deleted it! Hope someone can help...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Katy--your daughter will love NYC--it really is a young person's city. Hunter is a great school. What is your daughter going to study? Does she know yet?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dorisgene said:


> Thanks to all for the Tea Party, such a great source of information.
> 
> Being such here is my quandary: somewhere on this site someone gave a recipe for, I believe, cookies. They had an odd name, something like Oooglie Googlies, I really am not sure and a site to get the address. Does this gibberish remind someone of that which I speak and can you repeat the site? Can't believe a I deleted it! Hope someone can help...


I think they were called Hermit Cookies. The cake had some sort of the Ooglie-Schmooglie type name. Think it was at the Knitting Bee out on the back porch. :?:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Like I said, dollyclaire, it's all about geography. It's always amazed me how much of the country does get it's papers in the morning. In London we can get the first ediions of the morning papers from the railway stations from just after 10p.m., this is the West Country edition destined for for Devon and Cornwall. Something to read on the way home from a trip to the theatre.

In the days when all the papers were printed in Fleet Street, one could tell which editions were being printed to catch the trains, from the tone of the presses. The big run would be the London and Home Counties 'Final Edition', I can remember how the pavements shook beneath one's feet as the presses ran at full speed at three or four in the morning. 

For me, one of the great joys of London is its rhythms. It's always busy twenty-four hours a day, I love watching as areas come to life for the big markets, then change in character as the wholesalers leave, to be replaced by city office workers. AS the shops open and close in the West End and the theatre crowds arrive, they are replaced by the night-club crowds. It's always fascinated me, I'm just very lucky to have had the time and opportunity to look and think about these things.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hermit Cookies with Raisins and Nuts as posted by Dorisgene at the Knitting Bee

 1/2 cup vegetable shortening
 1 cup brown sugar, firmly packed
 2 eggs
 2 cups sifted all-purpose flour, sift before measuring
 2 teaspoons baking powder
 1/2 teaspoon salt
 1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
 1/4 teaspoon ground cloves
 1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
 2 cups raisins, chopped
 1/2 cup chopped walnuts or pecans

Cream shortening; add sugar and eggs one at a time; beat until light.
Sift together flour, baking powder, salt, cinnamon, cloves, and
nutmeg; add to creamed mixture. Fold in raisins and nuts; mix well.
Drop by teaspoonfuls onto greased baking sheets. Bake at 350° for
about 10 minutes. Makes about 4 dozen Hermit cookies.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> Ah, red hair, me too...I love it though, it simply earns me the nickname Red, and usually from the guys at work...guess it gives me a one-up on the Red Hat Society, now I just need the purple dress;-). But I'm still too young, for now.
> 
> And pumpkin, oh, the fresh roasted pumpkin. My Emeril book says to cut a 5# pumpkin into 8 slices and roast, pumpkin meat side up, shell side down, covered with foil at 375degrees Farenheit(on parchment paper drizzled with a little oil until the tip of a knife slides in easily, about 1 to 1 1/2 hours. The skin should peel off easily, or can be removed with a paring knife. For those who like it smoother, you can strain it through a fine mesh sieve. I always find the sieve more work than I find it to be worth, but if you don't like food with texture, you might want to use the sieve. Pumpkin can be kept in an air tight container for 1 week refrigerated or frozen up to 2 months. Mine went straight into some very earthy and tasty pumpkin pies. Enjoy...speaking of books, I have to look for the recipe Bitsey wanted last week;-)


I have red hair and wear purple most of the time and I'm not that old! :roll:


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Knee scrapes are awful. I can still remember (this happened back in the '50s) when the bandage stuck to the scab on my knee and my dad said he was just going to look at my knee and instead ripped off the bandage. Not sure if it is the pain that makes me remember this or thinking my dad betrayed me.



Della said:


> askem1728: sounds as if there might be some sand or something else imbedded deep to be causing the infection.
> a visit to the doctor may be in order if you cannot clean it deeply enough yourself. so sorry for the little one, scrapes do hurt. keep us posted....Della


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm a "former" red head..my hair is now a lovely variegated silver....for years I kept it up...but decided that God is a pretty good colorist...got my Dad's lovely silver.

I never heard of these various papers used for canning, I've canned jams and pickles for years and always used vacuum sealed jars..but thanks for reminding me to get out a jar of last year's bread and butter pickles to bring to my son tomorrow. Please pray for a bumper zucchini crop this year so that I can put up a few dozen jars!

As for other cooking...Tuesday was my birthday. My Aunt and Uncle in NY had red velvet cupcakes overnighted to me..what a treat! Tomorrow I'm driving down to Denver WITH the cupcakes to share them with my son, daughter-in-law and grand daughter. We plan on taking photo's of us enjoying the cupcakes and printing them out to send to my Aunt and Uncle with a Thank you card. What a wonderful gift..gourmet cupcakes that 3 generations with delight in and share photographs with another generation. Don't you just love this digital age?


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

I have been trying to get my errands done. However... woke up, raining. Okay, did some housework and, always, KP. Rain cleared up, so I hopped in the shower. When I got out of the shower, it was raining again. Allrighty then, watched a movie and worked on one of my (many) WIPs. Cleared up during the movie, so I pulled my lists, coupons, etc. together so I could go as soon as the movie was over. Movie's over and it's raining again. I may just have to shelve the whole idea of shopping today. If it was just one store, I wouldn't mind the rain, but lots of ins and outs of the car are needed this time. Well there's always tomorrow, I guess. It's not raining now, but it's very dark and thundery, so I expect it would start pouring as soon as I got outside. I'll just have to continue movies and knitting. How will I ever survive? :evil: :lol:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I'm a "former" red head..my hair is now a lovely variegated silver....for years I kept it up...but decided that God is a pretty good colorist...got my Dad's lovely silver.
> 
> I never heard of these various papers used for canning, I've canned jams and pickles for years and always used vacuum sealed jars..but thanks for reminding me to get out a jar of last year's bread and butter pickles to bring to my son tomorrow. Please pray for a bumper zucchini crop this year so that I can put up a few dozen jars!
> 
> As for other cooking...Tuesday was my birthday. My Aunt and Uncle in NY had red velvet cupcakes overnighted to me..what a treat! Tomorrow I'm driving down to Denver WITH the cupcakes to share them with my son, daughter-in-law and grand daughter. We plan on taking photo's of us enjoying the cupcakes and printing them out to send to my Aunt and Uncle with a Thank you card. What a wonderful gift..gourmet cupcakes that 3 generations with delight in and share photographs with another generation. Don't you just love this digital age?


A belated _Happy Birthday_. I hope the weather is fine and you have a lovely day!

I'm sticking with my chemically-assisted ginger, I've had this colour for so long, people would wonder if I went to something natural!

Dave


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Happy belated birthday. How did your aunt and uncle ship the cupcakes without them getting smushed.



courier770 said:


> I'm a "former" red head..my hair is now a lovely variegated silver....for years I kept it up...but decided that God is a pretty good colorist...got my Dad's lovely silver.
> 
> I never heard of these various papers used for canning, I've canned jams and pickles for years and always used vacuum sealed jars..but thanks for reminding me to get out a jar of last year's bread and butter pickles to bring to my son tomorrow. Please pray for a bumper zucchini crop this year so that I can put up a few dozen jars!
> 
> As for other cooking...Tuesday was my birthday. My Aunt and Uncle in NY had red velvet cupcakes overnighted to me..what a treat! Tomorrow I'm driving down to Denver WITH the cupcakes to share them with my son, daughter-in-law and grand daughter. We plan on taking photo's of us enjoying the cupcakes and printing them out to send to my Aunt and Uncle with a Thank you card. What a wonderful gift..gourmet cupcakes that 3 generations with delight in and share photographs with another generation. Don't you just love this digital age?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

They ordered them from a gourmet web site that shipped them in a unique container...that container was placed inside of a foam cooler with frozen gel pacs. The cupcakes are magnificent looking...I actually had to "hide" them behind other items in my fridge so I wouldn't "kill" them!

Dave, I kept my bright red hair as long as I could..but my new silver "suits" me. I look in the mirror and I see my dad..holding me as a toddler...his hair a lovely shade of silver. Today I went and got a haircut..I keep mine in the "Jamie Lee Curtis" style. More than a few customers commented that they wished nature had blessed them with this shade of gray. When I pulled out a photo of me with my "flaming" hair..they decided I was always destined to have "attention getting" hair. 

NOw I just need to stay away from those darn cupcakes until tomorrow...I can hear them calling me from the fridge..."psst, we are luscious, come nibble".


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey, good luck with the cupcakes! LOL On one hand I'm envious that you have cupcakes....but better you than me as I would have raided them immediately! I love gourmet cupcakes!! We have some really nice places here that specialize in cupcakes, and when a treat is in order....that is where I go! Happy Birthday!!!!! I hope you have many, many more!!!!



courier770 said:


> They ordered them from a gourmet web site that shipped them in a unique container...that container was placed inside of a foam cooler with frozen gel pacs. The cupcakes are magnificent looking...I actually had to "hide" them behind other items in my fridge so I wouldn't "kill" them!
> 
> Dave, I kept my bright red hair as long as I could..but my new silver "suits" me. I look in the mirror and I see my dad..holding me as a toddler...his hair a lovely shade of silver. Today I went and got a haircut..I keep mine in the "Jamie Lee Curtis" style. More than a few customers commented that they wished nature had blessed them with this shade of gray. When I pulled out a photo of me with my "flaming" hair..they decided I was always destined to have "attention getting" hair.
> 
> NOw I just need to stay away from those darn cupcakes until tomorrow...I can hear them calling me from the fridge..."psst, we are luscious, come nibble".


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Purple V--red and purple have always been a favorite color combo for me, especially lavendar and red.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Purple V--red and purple have always been a favorite color combo for me, especially lavendar and red.


I love and wear any shade of purple, lilac, mauve, but never wear red. I was a natural red head with freckles to match and was teased all the time but it never bothered me I just thought they were jealous. Still have loads of freckles but the hair gets a bit of help these days. PurpleV


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I had to "hide" the cupcakes from myself...behind the butter, coffee creamer, tonic water, baking soda, etc.. I'll be so happy when I can actually "wound" one of them tomorrow!

What better way to celebrate any birthday than with a sinful, calorie laden treat...I think there may actually be a law about that!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

There better not be a law.....but then if there is, I'll call my congressman! LOL I'm sure they are well hidden.... Enjoy them immensely tomorrow!!!



courier770 said:


> I had to "hide" the cupcakes from myself...behind the butter, coffee creamer, tonic water, baking soda, etc.. I'll be so happy when I can actually "wound" one of them tomorrow!
> 
> What better way to celebrate any birthday than with a sinful, calorie laden treat...I think there may actually be a law about that!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, Happpy Birthday Courier770! Congrats on your self control with the cupcakes...wouldn't last a minute here!LOL We just recently got a couple of cupcake shops and oh my goodness...they are delicious! Have a safe trip and enjoy those cakes!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy belated to you, Courier--enjoy those cupcakes!  

PurpleV, I will wear red but not pink! In fact, I'm putting on my red dress later and going to a party. So much for those WIPs tonight. Ha ha.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Weather update: IT'S RAINING! :mrgreen:


----------



## sanvan44 (May 14, 2011)

I'm a transplanted Yankee - Michigan to Texas...I'm a flute player too; but I didn't understand the word you used for your daughter's event....is it like an audition? Or an exam? It's hard to play under pressure! How long has she been playing? Good luck to her! Sandie


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Courier 770. Have just a wonderful time tomorrow.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Katy--your daughter will love NYC--it really is a young person's city. Hunter is a great school. What is your daughter going to study? Does she know yet?


I'm glad to know Hunter is a good place. She was very impressed with their curriculum but one never knows, right? She's a transfer with a 2-year degree in biology and her intent was to continue with a bio major, but meeting some of the lab requirements would delay her another year or more, so she's probably going to switch to psychology and work the lab sciences in simultaneously. The end goal is medical school (fingers crossed).


----------



## sanvan44 (May 14, 2011)

Don't you need to sample at least one [to make sure they are alright, of course!]


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > Purple V--red and purple have always been a favorite color combo for me, especially lavendar and red.
> ...


My mum would put me in red or green, I think those were the main colors of my wardrobe growing up, other than the school uniforms. Only been in the last few years that I voluntarily wear those colors. 
I would always be the only redhead in my class and always got teased for it, which made it worse. Talk about pale skin .. Gosh I wish I could tan. My kids just laugh at me cause they turn such a lovely shade of brown in the summer (it's the American Indian in them from their dad's side)


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I'm sticking with my chemically-assisted ginger, I've had this colour for so long, people would wonder if I went to something natural!
> 
> Dave


I sympathize, Dave. I was a bottle redhead for several years and, although I have long since gone to natural grey, people I knew in the old days always seem surprised that I'm not still auburn.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the birthday wishes..it's taken A LOT of self control to not eat those, oh so tempting, cupcakes. I think I'll be rewarded..sharing them with my son, his wife and my grand daughter..and the photos we can share with my Aunt and Uncle of us devouring them..will be worth it. I'll be the one with whipped cream all over my face!
Having an Aunt and Uncle with the sense of humor to send sinful cupcakes to their nearly 60 year old niece...priceless, just priceless! Everyone should be so lucky!

My Aunt and Uncle are in their 80's, they are my Godparents..and I am so blessed that they are still in my life,still have such a sense of humor, such a sense of family.

FYI, when I was born..my Aunt and Uncle were "newly weds", just a young couple in their 20's with their whole lives ahead of them. I have photos of them holding me as an infant...they weren't paying attention to the camera...the look on their faces as they held their newborn niece...still brings me to tears! *sigh*

Tomorrow at this time we have will consumed the sinful cupcakes..what great memories I have to last me for the rest of my life.


----------



## sanvan44 (May 14, 2011)

Just do your best, dear, and keep a stiff upper lip [have you ever tried that???] We got rain today in Dallas for the first time in over two months. Mighty glad to see it; though it made it feel like sauna outside.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I recall that kids got teased for every and anything. However, red hair was also considered a special thing, even more so than being blond. You can tell by that statement I grew up amongst dark haired people.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

scotslass said:


> Talk about pale skin .. Gosh I wish I could tan. My kids just laugh at me cause they turn such a lovely shade of brown in the summer (it's the American Indian in them from their dad's side)


I'm the same way--I never change color--just get more freckles!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Red hair is the "sign" of the devil in some cultures. I recall some years ago when a customer called my boss and said "get this red haired heathen off of my property"..my boss called me back and suggested I fall to my knees in the customers yard and start chanting!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Red hair is the "sign" of the devil in some cultures. I recall some years ago when a customer called my boss and said "get this red haired heathen off of my property"..my boss called me back and suggested I fall to my knees in the customers yard and start chanting!


I guess I'm doubly evil, then, having red hair AND being left-handed.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Red hair is the "sign" of the devil in some cultures. I recall some years ago when a customer called my boss and said "get this red haired heathen off of my property"..my boss called me back and suggested I fall to my knees in the customers yard and start chanting!


So did you ? LOL

Happy Birthday


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Red hair is the "sign" of the devil in some cultures. I recall some years ago when a customer called my boss and said "get this red haired heathen off of my property"..my boss called me back and suggested I fall to my knees in the customers yard and start chanting!
> ...


I remember when I first started school I was left handed and was made to write right handed, I would get the ruler across my knuckles if I didn't. Gosh, now it feels like yesterday. Bury St. Edmunds, England 1968 ... UGH!!!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow, Courier, I love the image of your aunt and uncle, treasuring their little goddaughter and, all these years later, still sharing in your special occasions. Thanks for the smile, and enjoy your birthday celebration.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My oldest daughter had beautiful strawberry blonde hair, few freckles, brown eyes AND she tans whic is unusual for a redhead. It was the same color as her great grandmother. No one else in the family had that hair color. I say had because now in her 30s she decided to go blond. It look nice but as her mom I do miss her red hair. I will admit it had started to "fade" in color somewhat. It always had natural blond highlights too. Love redheads. My husband (her stepdad) had red hair; now what little there is is white. Oh, mine USED to be almost black but now I've got hair like my mom's; a nice silver with a bit of black streaks still. I'm happy with it.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> For anyone who has wondered, _Fireball_ is my nickname because of my hair which is a seriously bright ginger!
> 
> Dave


Ohh Dave, A beautiful redhead! My husband's hair was such a bright red that it would turn bright orange when he was out in the sun in the summers. Now it's trying to go blond.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I had to "hide" the cupcakes from myself...behind the butter, coffee creamer, tonic water, baking soda, etc.. I'll be so happy when I can actually "wound" one of them tomorrow!
> 
> What better way to celebrate any birthday than with a sinful, calorie laden treat...I think there may actually be a law about that!


Yes, but now we all know where they are! You had better prepare for a raid of ravenous KPers!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Red hair is the "sign" of the devil in some cultures. I recall some years ago when a customer called my boss and said "get this red haired heathen off of my property"..my boss called me back and suggested I fall to my knees in the customers yard and start chanting!


How funny fellow heathen. ROFL :roll:


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> dragontearsoflove said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, red hair, me too...I love it though, it simply earns me the nickname Red, and usually from the guys at work...guess it gives me a one-up on the Red Hat Society, now I just need the purple dress;-). But I'm still too young, for now.
> ...


PurpleV: If ever I make it to visit(stay in) England and Ireland, I'll have to come by and visit...I think you might become a KP legend, as I'm sure I'm not the first to have invited myself to your home;-).


----------



## martinw (Aug 6, 2011)

Groovy!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> askem1728 said:
> 
> 
> > morning all it's now 12:30am Saturday in Ontario Canada. went and picked up little one from camp. he had a fun week. which of course meant that he came home with less clothes than he left with. oh well what can you do. to look back over the week i should be able to say i got a lot more done than i really did. i did get another purple hat done for the hospital here. so i think that now means i have 12 done. out of 2 balls of yarn not bad. i still have a little left of each of them. i will admit each hat is a little different than the others. even though i only used 3 patterns. most are small but they stretch a lot. will post pics soon of some of the finished ones and of little ones first toy he picked the pattern and the colours for i just knit it.
> ...


i believe in the power of aloe vera plants, they DO work, they are awsome on burns, i don't keep the plants anymore, mom does, but i have it from wm and its wonderful for stuff like that.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

martinw said:


> Groovy!


You just joined this wonderful group? 
WAHOOOO !!!!
welcome

Marion


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

My hair went from blond to white to flesh tone. (LOL)


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

COURIER770 
HAVE A HAPPY BIRTHDAY CELEBRATION!!! What a wonderful thing to do sending pictures of three generation enjoying their thoughtful gift. I'm sure you'll have lots of fun tomorrow and Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

courier77 - happy birthday - you are showing more will power than i would. enjoy the marrow with your family. let us know how the cupcakes were.

sam


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

martinw said:


> Groovy!


Welcome! and as Scotslass so aptly put it you joined a Wonderful Group as I did not long ago.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Red hair is the "sign" of the devil in some cultures. I recall some years ago when a customer called my boss and said "get this red haired heathen off of my property"..my boss called me back and suggested I fall to my knees in the customers yard and start chanting!


I'm afraid after rechecking with Boss, I would do it but then that is the weirdo I am.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

martin - that is too funny.

sam



martin keith said:


> My hair went from blond to white to flesh tone. (LOL)


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

The aloe vera plant is a wonderful plant I have used it from childhood. It seems to do three things. The moment you put the gel from a piece of the plant onto the wound, the pain starts to subside. Then the gel drys and forms a protective film over the wound. It also prevents infection and promotes healing.

If we didn't have any plants growing in the yard, we kept one in a pot. They are easy to grow and quite hardy.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm sticking with my chemically-assisted ginger, I've had this colour for so long, people would wonder if I went to something natural!

Dave[/quote]

I'm not sure what my hair is doing but the color aisle is where I might be heading ( Pun) If it's a pretty silver that will be fine . But I noticed it's losing the strawberry color and getting brown??? Maybe medications??? Who knows, Told you I was a weirdo!!! ROFL


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi all, we had some good rain last nite and some storms also, but it certainly cooled things off. we went shopping and also stopped at a big out door flea market and got a couple bushels of tomatoes, i figured if i was going to can any or have any salsa , i better buy some, these came out of TN and looked great, some gotta ripen more, i gave $12 a bush. for them, i thought that was great. i will start canning mon. i love to see those jars in the pantry. me and hubby do them together. 
while we were in the big city, we went to an estate sale, and some yard sales, i lucked out on the y. sale, i got a huge grey bin of yarn, the lady had put it all in gallon bags with like colors, some were same lots, and some all cotton, some was a silk mix and was tweed looking, this lady did every craft you could imagine, and was wanting to thin some of it, out, anyway, i got it all for $5. my bargain for the day, i got home and sorted it out and kept half for myself and the other i am going to make available if we ever get a group started knitting or crocheting together at our church, 
well, i am going to go cook some purple hull peas i just shelled and fix a squash stove top cassarole for our lunch tomorrow. check in later, and hope everyone gets some rain.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm so happy for you!!!!!! It has sprinkled some here, but wow...has it ever cooled down! Love it! I hope you have more rain too!!!



Sorlenna said:


> Weather update: IT'S RAINING! :mrgreen:


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

scotslass said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > tamarque said:
> ...


My husband used to be a readhead, and so was my grandmother, and our daughter got the fair skin, but got my light brown/dirty dishwater blond. The poor kid just CAN NOT tan at all, and burns very quickly. She uses SPF 100 and STILL burns within about 30 minutes.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Strawberry, if you are gray/white/silver and use a red toned dye over it, as it fades out, the color left can be a brown or it can be a pink or it can be an orangy-peach color. It all depends on what brand of hair dye you purchase. I personally have not seen medication influence hair color but I have seen it influence how much/less hair a person has. Chemo and radiation therapy is one such example of medication influencing hair growth.
One thing that all bottle redheads should keep in mind is to wash your head with warm not hot water. This holds the color in much longer. Of course when I was working as a hair stylist the best brand I used for holding a red color true was a Schwarzkopf. 
PS Hair is good and when you dont have any, wear a hat and you still look good! (no offence meant to anyone who doesnt have hair. My own hair falls out in patches due to a medical condition and then grows back).


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I've been almost 40 minutes trying to get caught up with posts. Didn't log on this morning I was unloading wood and splitting it while my DH stacked it. All finished! Then I ran some errands stopped at Goodwill to see what they had and found a bag of yarn all worsted weight about 12 or 13 skeins for $6.99. Then stopped at JoAnn's and picked up 2 more Pound of Love and some clearance fabric. Now since I'm caught up on the tea party I've got to go start dinner.


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks 5mmdpns on the recipe, but that was the one I submitted - the Hermit Cookies and they are very good! This one was a weird name, might have been a cake. Thanks anyway for your response.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dorisgene said:


> Thanks 5mmdpns on the recipe, but that was the one I submitted - the Hermit Cookies and they are very good! This one was a weird name, might have been a cake. Thanks anyway for your response.


Yes I know. I posted for anyone else who would like the recipe. My hubby loved the hermits as they were the one cookie his mother always made when he was little.

I do think the funny sounding name was the name of a cake. I thought she would post the recipe but never did.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Hi all it is a sunny late Sunday morning here in Gold coast Qld. I have been painting our bedroom, did doors and window frames, skirting boards...a lot of hard work crawling into the bottom of our closet. I am just about done now. I discovered almost odorless turps to get this paint off of my hands. all I can think about is what my paint stained fingers will do to my yarn. 

Yesterday we went to a work function at our local race club, got a lucky door prize and picked a pre bet ticket (that was the prize)and our horse came 1st...pretty good, got $187 I thought i had better give DH something so he got the $87 and I kept the $100, it's my craft pocket money. 

Hope you all have a good week, I am off to clean my brushes.


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks again 5mmdpns. It was through your clue that I was able to find it.

Hoogie Googie Cake 
by MrsC http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-23582-4.html

Hermit Cookies with Raisins and Nuts
dorigene http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-23582-8.html


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dorisgene said:


> Thanks again 5mmdpns. It was through your clue that I was able to find it.
> 
> Hoogie Googie Cake
> by MrsC http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-23582-4.html
> ...


Yup was just going to post the name of it when I saw your post! Now I wonder just what it is? :wink: I shall have go and explore the Hoogie Googie cake and see if I can find a recipe for it!! Anyone else ever heard of this cake??

Found it! 
http://www.cooks.com/rec/doc/0,166,149184-240195,00.html


----------



## buckybear (Jan 21, 2011)

This morning I was all set to do some long needed dusting in the house when my DH decided we needed to go for a ride on the Harley. I grabbed some knitting needles and a ball of cotton yarn and shoved them in my fanny pack. a mile from home I cast on 4 stitches and by the time I got home tonight I had half a dish cloth done.
Has any one knitted with the cotton yarn that has a bit of elastic in it? I got it to make socks but I just can't get used to the stretchiness of it, so am making dishcloths out of it.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Are you thinking of snickerdoodles? But that is a fairly common cookie name.



dorisgene said:


> Thanks 5mmdpns on the recipe, but that was the one I submitted - the Hermit Cookies and they are very good! This one was a weird name, might have been a cake. Thanks anyway for your response.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thank you from Indiana! I'm so happy to see this as I love celery , but waste half before I can use it all. This will be a dish I will always think of when I put that celery in the shopping cart.



FireballDave said:


> I thought some might like a light lunch or supper dish that can be as economical or luxurious as you wish depending on the ingredients you choose.
> 
> *Ham and Celery Bake*
> _Serves: 2_
> ...


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

BarbaraSD it was the Hoogie Googie Cake, thanks. The link is at the top of this page...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Had a quiet day. Trying to get my cold symptoms under control. Haven't had cold in 6 years. Feeling grumpy. DH took me to Target to get a Kindle. I love books but with the traveling we do it just makes more sense not to drag a ton of books with us. My youngest daughter just got one and will be over tomorrow to show me how to work it. Having daughter and family, plus god daughter and hubby for lunch tomorrow. Need to straighten up a bit and then off to bed. Have a great weekend everyone,


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Feel better Pearlone! I think you are really going to enjoy your Kindle!!!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

My Birthday was Tuesday, also. Happy Birthday, Leo! 
P. S. My natural hair was black, and now it is not varigated, not silver, not white, not even a pretty grey, so I'm deciding wheather I should be a red head, a blonde or just what I should be :roll:



courier770 said:


> I'm a "former" red head..my hair is now a lovely variegated silver....for years I kept it up...but decided that God is a pretty good colorist...got my Dad's lovely silver.
> 
> I never heard of these various papers used for canning, I've canned jams and pickles for years and always used vacuum sealed jars..but thanks for reminding me to get out a jar of last year's bread and butter pickles to bring to my son tomorrow. Please pray for a bumper zucchini crop this year so that I can put up a few dozen jars!
> 
> As for other cooking...Tuesday was my birthday. My Aunt and Uncle in NY had red velvet cupcakes overnighted to me..what a treat! Tomorrow I'm driving down to Denver WITH the cupcakes to share them with my son, daughter-in-law and grand daughter. We plan on taking photo's of us enjoying the cupcakes and printing them out to send to my Aunt and Uncle with a Thank you card. What a wonderful gift..gourmet cupcakes that 3 generations with delight in and share photographs with another generation. Don't you just love this digital age?


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, I saw it after I posted my suggestion.



dorisgene said:


> BarbaraSD it was the Hoogie Googie Cake, thanks. The link is at the top of this page...


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

To all of you "redheads" I envy you, My Mama was a beautiful fair skined lady with no freckles and eyes that changed color with what she wore(I got that trait but not the hair&skin)My daughter got the red hair,fair skin and same eyes,their hair was naturally curly, my daughter cried often because she wanted to change it,until a hair dresser (male) told her"you can get other colors but a sexy redhead stands out in any crowd" that changed the picture. I now have 2 red headed grands I think they are beautiful.


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Purple V--red and purple have always been a favorite color combo for me, especially lavendar and red.


those sound like they go together ok my GD's favorite color combo is are you sitting down I'll wait LOL hot pink and florescent orange I went on the hunt for yarn and I could not find hot pink and the orange in the same brand so was disappointed and thought ok will make something out of pink and then orange. But a friend said hay my mom just dropped off a bunch of machine knitting yarn and their was one of each color so I used both and wound them on the ball winder and started a swatch and it looks so cool hope she likes it.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

had a weird week and am now having the weird weekend to go with it.... did not even THINK of the tea party!!!! will have to read this evening and find out what you all have been doing.... and what you've been eating.... am having friends for breakfast tomorrow... cantaloupe, eggs, bacon, home made bread for toast and tea.... nothing special but good friends, good conversation and i KNOW how to fry an egg.... what more could you ask?


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow, we finally got some rain early this morning!!!! :thumbup:

Once I got Randy woken up and off to work early this morning, I felt bad that he had to drive in the rain while it was still dark. I went to bed late (8am) as I was up knitting a preemie cap, so didn't wake up until well past 3pm. <yikes>

Our temps stayed in the 80's all day - it was so nice to have a cooler day. The Texas Rangers beat the Oakland A's for the 2nd game in a row. I'm hoping the Rangers win again Sunday so we can get that broom out for the sweep. 

The cats were acting up last night and again tonight, so I think more storms might be on the way. Fingers crossed.

Had a lazy day today - needed it big time. Sunday will be busy - we'll miss part of the game as we have dinner plans with around 20 or so people at Potbelly Sandwich shop. YUM

Hope everyone is well and having a great weekend so far!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

dandylion said:


> My Birthday was Tuesday, also. Happy Birthday, Leo!
> P. S. My natural hair was black, and now it is not varigated, not silver, not white, not even a pretty grey, so I'm deciding wheather I should be a red head, a blonde or just what I should be :roll:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like its birthday Tuesday at the knitting Tea Party, as I join those ranks also. I had almost forgotten about it, but my boyfriend cooked me dinner the night before, was treated by my boss to lunch and my boyfriend got my sewing machine fixed for my birthday...a great day even with a crazy week surrounding it. I love the gourmet cupcakes with 3 generations. That will make for some great photos. Now its after 11PM in Clare, MI, and I'm off to bed for the night. I'll catch up with the birthday people and other party-goers in the afternoon tomorrow. Going back to work on my poncho/scarf piece. G'night, all.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good afternoon all! At 4:30 am, there was a strange phenomenon in the Dallas, TX area. It was coming from the sky and felt wet! I think it was rain!!! It has been so long since I had seen this, that I sat outside and enjoyed the glorious smell and wetness around me. Even the puppy was excited! It was a very light rain, but lasted about 4 hours. It is much cooler now, but a little muggy. Maybe we'll get more! I hope everyone has a great day!


Wasn't it wonderful?? I couldn't remember the last time Arlington, TX got any rain. We sure needed it and it kept the temps down, which was very much needed.

I'm hoping we get the same thing tonight.


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon all! At 4:30 am, there was a strange phenomenon in the Dallas, TX area. It was coming from the sky and felt wet! I think it was rain!!! It has been so long since I had seen this, that I sat outside and enjoyed the glorious smell and wetness around me. Even the puppy was excited! It was a very light rain, but lasted about 4 hours. It is much cooler now, but a little muggy. Maybe we'll get more! I hope everyone has a great day!
> ...


I am praying that all of the hot pots get more rain and cooler weather I am spoiled in the North West it got up to about 78 today and had a breeze have had the doors open all day I wish I could send you some of our weather


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you strawberry! As for the customer who wanted the "red headed heathen" removed from his property..he was treated to a visit from my boss...a lovely man from Nigeria who didn't just smile with his mouth, his entire body smiled. The customer told him "she is a devil" and my boss said "she can be a handful at times but she is a Christian"..probably NOT the best thing to tell a Muslim!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Thank you strawberry! As for the customer who wanted the "red headed heathen" removed from his property..he was treated to a visit from my boss...a lovely man from Nigeria who didn't just smile with his mouth, his entire body smiled. The customer told him "she is a devil" and my boss said "she can be a handful at times but she is a Christian"..probably NOT the best thing to tell a Muslim!


Oh No, I don't think you could have won in either situation...LOL


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Red hair is the "sign" of the devil in some cultures. I recall some years ago when a customer called my boss and said "get this red haired heathen off of my property"..my boss called me back and suggested I fall to my knees in the customers yard and start chanting!


Happy Belated Birthday, Courier770! 

One of my favorite Heinlein quotes on redheads is this one:

_While the rest of the human race are descended from monkeys, redheads derive from cats._ - Heinlein

Although I'm not a natural redhead, I'd like to think I corrected an innocent mistake.  I'm meant to be one, as it suits me better than my natural color.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> One thing that all bottle redheads should keep in mind is to wash your head with warm not hot water. This holds the color in much longer. Of course when I was working as a hair stylist the best brand I used for holding a red color true was a Schwarzkopf.


My stylist uses Schwartzkopf on my hair, and it is the ONLY color that won't fade in my hair. I also use Schwartzkopf shampoo and conditioner on my hair, that I purchase from my stylist.

Twice a year I go in for deep conditioning treatments and that is also Schwartzkopf. My hair has been in the best condition since I started seeing my current stylist 5 years ago. I also like Moroccan Oil products, too. I use hair dryers and flat irons on my hair pretty much daily and that keeps it from drying out and getting overly damaged.

Right now, it is curly as I didn't feel like straightening it out. Now that the temps have cooled down, I just might get that flat iron out.  I never liked my curly hair, and got teased relentlessly over it as a kid. It looks better straight and shiny.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Isn't it ironic that a brand used for true red color is called "Black Head" when translated from the german.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

I think a lot of people are unhappy with their hair. My daughter's hair is naturally a light brown, (my Mom used to call it dirty dishwater blond), and straight, so naturally she wants to have curly red hair. One of my nieces has the natural, curly red hair in a lovely shade. I keep telling my daughter that she needs to take her cousin into a beauty salon and thell them that THIS IS WHAT I WANT!!


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Awesome Dave-cheers for the recipe-I cannot wait until my tree bears fruit next season in NZ.
I love to watch motorsport, and having just arrived home after a bit of a drive to a bitsy town called Ngatea to visit an ill friend-I've missed all the motorsport today-never mind will have to catch up later this eve.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Well folks-it's cold/windy/hailing in NZ-a polar blast they call it!!
Bring on the sun-I say, I've had enough of rain and wind, and arthritis when cold is not conductive to knitting LOL


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

kiwi11 said:


> Well folks-it's cold/windy/hailing in NZ-a polar blast they call it!!
> Bring on the sun-I say, I've had enough of rain and wind, and arthritis when cold is not conductive to knitting LOL


you need to send your weather to all the KPers who are having a heat wave they would not complain at least for a while. Sorry to hear that it is hurting your joints no fun at all


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kiwi11 said:


> Awesome Dave-cheers for the recipe-I cannot wait until my tree bears fruit next season in NZ.
> I love to watch motorsport, and having just arrived home after a bit of a drive to a bitsy town called Ngatea to visit an ill friend-I've missed all the motorsport today-never mind will have to catch up later this eve.


MotoGP 125cc race from Brno starts at 9pm New Zealand time (10am BST), if you want to watch a swarm of 2-strokes ridden by youngsters with no sense of their own mortality. That's follwed by the 600cc Moto2 and then the big bikes, great fun!

Dave


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

I think red and purple are fantastic and I love the sound of the hot pink and orange. Please post a picture! I love purple, orange and green combinations, too.
Too many great colours and so little time!
And, I am finally understanding the Tea Party and am going to really enjoy getting to know everyone!


crochetmouse said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > Purple V--red and purple have always been a favorite color combo for me, especially lavendar and red.
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning all from a sunny Surey. It's nearly 11 am here and we've just finished a very lazy breakfast (Had the grandchildren staying the night before last so was up far too early yesterday)

Dragontearsoflove - I don't live far from Heathrow airport so if you are visiting the UK you are welcome here anytime.

Sorelenna - have a great time at the party in your pink dressd

Scotslass - I know Burry St Edmunds, my aunts lived in Aldeburgh, lovely part of the country.

Maelinde - love the quote about Redheads being descended from cats. I have had several cats and had a real affinity with them

And while we are on the subject of Redheads - it never bothered me that I had red hair and was teased, I just thought I was very lucky to have such a colour, and it's going to stay that way for ever. I also have masses of freckles, but fortunately I also tan easily and never burn. And to top it all I'm ambidextrous!

Well I'm off now to see if my electric sewing machine will fit into an antique sewing machine stand and if it does I'll renovate the stand so I can use it in my new craft room.

Have a lovely Sunday everyone. Bigs hugs PurpleV


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We certaintly saw them out cleaning up over here and it was portrayed in a positive light even!



geewhiz said:


> Hi Dave, lived in London for 40years before moving to St Albans, and it broke my heart to see what was going on. Not a very nice thing to see, then the very next day people , mostly young ones were out there with brooms cleaning up in defiance of the rioters. Thats what we are all about here, the spirit of the Blitz prevails. Hopefully that picture would have gone round the world as well as the bad stuff. Lets hear it for good old Blighty. Gee.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> Queenmawmaw said:
> 
> 
> > askem1728 said:
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Red hair is the "sign" of the devil in some cultures. I recall some years ago when a customer called my boss and said "get this red haired heathen off of my property"..my boss called me back and suggested I fall to my knees in the customers yard and start chanting!


Myths like this always get my mind questioning the origins. Without doing any research, I would venture a guess that this comes from earlier Irish conquests. When Queen Bodeica was killed in battle, she was demonized as is typical of all conquered peoples. She had red hair I believe. And I can see her red hair being used as a symbol of the enemy defeated. BTW, the bodacious comes from her name. Love that word!!!!!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you tamarque..I never knew that and I also love that word. 

As for the "myth" and redheads...it's a common belief in many Middle Eastern countries. The customer that demanded a different courier was middle eastern, a doctor no less. Anytime I had to go to his home for a delivery or pick up, he would send the maid to the door.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> silvercharms - you have changed my life - i will try your cheesecake recipe very soon. a little dab of peanut butter on the graham cracker wouldn't be a bad addition. everything is better with a little peanut butter on it. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> Govt. health warning: Do eat responsibly. Remember we have to keep all the grocery stores in business.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Always nice to hear and see men on the site - too many women!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

My husband used to be a readhead, and so was my grandmother, and our daughter got the fair skin, but got my light brown/dirty dishwater blond. The poor kid just CAN NOT tan at all, and burns very quickly. She uses SPF 100 and STILL burns within about 30 minutes.[/quote]

Obviously lack of melanin in the skin is a problem. However, have your daughter's Vit D3 level tested. Deficiency in Vit D3 is related to sunburning. My daughter would sunburn badly and she has dark skin with lots of melanin. Put her on Vit D3 supplement and she did not burn, even in the hot Haitian sun last year.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

hello Dave and everyone, just popping in quick to drop you off some lovely round courgettes. Very late arrivals and so welcome like small Galia melons. Purple beans are so nice in the pot and we have got some jam doughnuts too. Went out yesterday to town - first time for 2 weeks. (i've turned into a hermit you know). Lovely Apple and ginger jelly recipe. A must try for me. Thanks so much for all being here when I log in. My lifeline to the world and crafting. xxxx


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning Dave and all...just popped some biscuits into the oven. Will be serving them with homemade fig and peach preserves. Hope you enjoy! Last night went to a local bar and listened to some delightful music by the Hobohemians. the music was predominently 20's swing style. Really entertaining and yes...I even took my knitting! Very relaxing time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Wonder what the cultural history is for hatred/fear of redheads in the Middle East?

Another little factoid about hair losing color: there are 2 biochemicals produced in our body that cause graying (according to an article I read about a year ago--wish I could find it now). One is hydrogen peroxide--which we all know is used for bleaching hair. The other is an enzyme, I think. So if we could control the production of these ingredients, we could control out hair color. I do believe diet has a lot to do with this. At my age, I have practically no gray hair.

I also think this pertains to other body expressions. About 8-9 yrs ago I worked for these very 'pretty' people. They were younger than me, but thought the opposite. One day the woman asked me for the lip gloss I used. She loved my lip color. Boy was she embarrassed when I told her I never used the stuff. Apparently my lips have retained their color and hadn't faded.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

It's because native people from those countries do not have red hair, it's foreign to them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Something to share of my week, now.

Getting my creative juices flowing a bit. Did 3 scarves and working on a 4th. Trying to get a signature design for myself which is quick to do. Working in acrylics this month for those who cannot wear wool. Next month back to natural fibers.

Bought some Hiya Hiya interchangeable needles on the spur of the moment Rec'd them yesterday and trying them today. Got the 5" large set. They come with a satiny type storage purse which was one of the selling points for me. Hate those vinyl/plastic things.

Garden is a disaster with Woodchuck eating everything. Came home last tuesday after being away for a few days and found the green beans rows completely gone. Now the cabbages and collards are being eaten. This critter has eluded my trap at least 9x--getting in, eating and getting out. No one can figure out what is going on. I am heart sick. 
Went to the farm market Friday eve and one woman gave me a Korean, seedless zucchini. She felt bad for me and my garden woes. Next she told me she had to throw away all these wonderful little tomatoes because they had split open--too much rain will do this. Couldn't stand the waste and said I would take them. Froze 3 qts of cut up tomatoes yesterday. Made me feel much better seeing something going into the freezer for winter. Am picking my few tomatoes very green to try and get some before this critter eats them all. Have even collected the 1/2 eaten ones for indoor ripening. 

Back to Pa this Monday--4th trip this month. Work is so bad that I find myself happy to travel hours for a bit of income. Last week drove to State College in mid-Pa for some testing work. 225 miles in each direction. Saving grace was friends who live in the area so made a weekend of it. Such a good time. Got there in time for dinner at this very posh restaurant where they served Wild Alaska Salmon. Now that was a treat given the price of that stuff.
Served over a bed of spinach. After driving 4.5 hours mainly in pouring rain, boy, that was a great treat. Private room, lots of good people at the table, and a great warm welcome when I came in. 

Friday nite saw a film on a great project: Using dance therapeutically in prison. Local woman has been going inside weekly for about 10 yrs and does dance program. 2 of the men who had been in the program when inside, were at the house for us to talk with. One of them was the primary dancer in the film. Great talent. One of my groups wants to use the film for a program on the SUNY campus this fall. Having worked in prisons for a few years and worked in communities of color for most of my adult life, I have a different level of understanding than most people of the conditions of racism and poverty/classism.

I see this different understanding in the comments about the race and class explosions in the UK just passed. The press there and here encouraged these prejudices by labelling the people as criminals and looters as if that is what compelled the insurrection. This is use of mass media for social manipulation, creating divisiveness and misunderstanding. One fact that doesn't make the mainstream media headlines is that in Europe the UK has the greatest disparity in income between those at the top of the heap and those at the bottom. Those with middle class identity tend to believe the ruling class b.s. as they get used to delegitimatize the frustration and pain of those who suffer the most. Was there looting? Yes. But that is not the real issue. The real issue is why the mass social explosion occurred. And I can guarantee you that it the cause was not the desire to loot and burn. That is a reaction to those who represent the money classes (even if they are only small shopkeepers). As this disparity wealth grows in other countries with the consolidation of wealth at the top and the destruction of social programs for the general population, those countries are preparing for similar public reactions. Spain and Greece are 2 of the countries. Chile, another continent is dealing with a similar issue.

Well, on this rainy, gray day, I am doing paper work, reading, knitting and trying to figure out what to do about my poor garden that is being assaulted.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Sunday mornng everyone from southwestern NJ where it's been POURING RAIN all night ! I have been tryng to channel some of it to Texas & New Mexico especially, as it's needed so badly there.One can only hope that things wil improve. 

I am arriving late to the Tea Party this weekend as DS/D-in-L/baby granddaughter have been here for a 4-day weekend visit, so our activities have kept us all busy & entertained. At present, I have a small break while everyone(else) prepares to go out to brunch. Goodness....16 pages already & counting....

I, too, am a natural redhead. After skipping an entire paternal generation,of which my grandmother + all 6 of her siblings were redheads, I was the only one of my generation to be graced with flaming locks. And it was quite a curse when I was young, too. There were the nicknames-the one I'm still known by today as well as the ones I didn't understand at first; then came the realization that I always stood out in a crowd. Also, my hair was (and still is) so very thick that wearing braids/ponytails was a real challenge. I left a job interview when the "boss" asked me outright if I had a temper to go with the color of my hair !(I don't)He certainly wouldn't get away with that today.
Neither of our sons have red hair - can't fight genetics,as DH has dark brown eyes/black hair, which pushed my light, recessive traits( green eyes)aside. They both have red in their beards from time to time. And the new baby grand doesn't have much hair yet, but I don't hold out much hope there either.
Off we go....happy day to sll!


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

Tamarque, 
I hear you about the woodchucks ( groundhogs)! LOL OUr garden looks so bad that ( and I swear this is the truth!) MY DH actually mentioned this as the most distressing thing going on in his life when he was visiting his psychiatrist on Friday!!! We had 8 bushes just laden with tomatoes in early July. Now, there is not a one left.... only a couple of green tomatoes the size of marbles lie OUTSIDE the fence where " The Zablatzky" (Joe's pet name for the groundhog) cannot reach them! So there is a chance we will have rock hard green tomatoes at Thanksgiving... MoMo


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My paternal grandfather had red hair and I had a cousin who had red hair. Both of my sisters and I have dark brown hair. (well, my younger sister's would be gray but she keeps it colored)When my two boys were pre-school and in elementary school, they had almost white hair and curly...since they're now in their 50's, they still have the curls and it's medium brown and gray. Both daughters had strawberry blonde hair and green/blue/purple eyes(read dress color!!) when they were very young....both now in 40's and very little curl in their hair and it's light brown...but those multicolored eyes they still have. Both my husband and I had brown eyes....guess those green/blue/purple eyes aren't so recessive!!
JuneK


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Now I know why tomatoes are always on the ground,didn't think of the woodchucks. Hubby been traping them in a live trap and relocating them. Must still have one or two around. They were living under garden shed, and he was worried that they may undermine it. 
Also on the red hair. I named my son Eric, mom had a fit as it was a name in norwegien for the devil, I personal thought of Eric The Red. some where in history. 
Also everone in family had strawberry blonde, or alburn thick hair. I got the mousie brown,lucky me.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

While in Germany my DH was being assigned to Turkey. You had two electives we choose Hawaaii or Adana,Turkey. One of our friends liked the idea of going because it was considered a long and short tour of duty,Long you can take your family short because it was Turkey (meaning not the most desireable ). He talked to the Travel Councelor we all have to when we go to a third world country and came and told us he wasn't going to go. Why we asked, Because his daughters were blonde and they think light haired people bring them luck and was afraid they would be kidnapped. He then proceeded to tell me it was the same for me. I have to say I loved Turkey they were so friendly but everyone wanted to touch my hair. That was really weird. To be honest I thought the friend wasn't telling the truth or just trying to scare us away. But seen the travel councelor and sure enough he said to consider myself their lucky charm and not to get upset if the parents insist their children touch my hair plus they will want to also then told my husband we are in their Country on their base don't be jealous. It's their culture and we must consider ourselves goodwill embassadors. It wasn't the cleanest country or at least where we were. Weather like here in Vegas but dirt roads some paved,flies. But it was the best part of my life I can honestly say. The best food also Learned some of the language since I worked there. I feel if you live in another country try to speak their language. Oh my I did go on didn't I? Have a good day.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

darowil said:


> We certaintly saw them out cleaning up over here and it was portrayed in a positive light even!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God Bless them.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Wonder what the cultural history is for hatred/fear of redheads in the Middle East?
> 
> Another little factoid about hair losing color: there are 2 biochemicals produced in our body that cause graying (according to an article I read about a year ago--wish I could find it now). One is hydrogen peroxide--which we all know is used for bleaching hair. The other is an enzyme, I think. So if we could control the production of these ingredients, we could control out hair color. I do believe diet has a lot to do with this. At my age, I have practically no gray hair.
> 
> I also think this pertains to other body expressions. About 8-9 yrs ago I worked for these very 'pretty' people. They were younger than me, but thought the opposite. One day the woman asked me for the lip gloss I used. She loved my lip color. Boy was she embarrassed when I told her I never used the stuff. Apparently my lips have retained their color and hadn't faded.


 I'll have what you're eating! :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MoMo said:


> Tamarque,
> I hear you about the woodchucks ( groundhogs)! LOL OUr garden looks so bad that ( and I swear this is the truth!) MY DH actually mentioned this as the most distressing thing going on in his life when he was visiting his psychiatrist on Friday!!! We had 8 bushes just laden with tomatoes in early July. Now, there is not a one left.... only a couple of green tomatoes the size of marbles lie OUTSIDE the fence where " The Zablatzky" (Joe's pet name for the groundhog) cannot reach them! So there is a chance we will have rock hard green tomatoes at Thanksgiving... MoMo


I am about to spend/waste more money and get Plantskyd spray on deterrant. It is expensive when you have a big garden but it is supposed to not only taste bad to these critters, but will last many rains. If I could figure out how to get the cayenne pepper to not wash off the plants w/o using toxic chemicals, I would spend the day mixing and bathing all the plants. My garden really is annual drama for me. It is always one thing or another. Had ground squirrels eating all the seedlings. Used a Plantskyd product and got rid of them. two weeks later, in came the woodchuck. Manager at Agway suggested one of those cameras that watch the birds to see how this thing is getting out of the trap. I am ready to kill the damned thing, which I find very hard to do ethically and emotionally.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey,here is a knitting question. Since there are a number of men on this list and many women knit for men, I have a question. What length of scarf do men seem to prefer? I am making scarves right now and want to do some that with men in mind. Women like scarves at different lengths (40-72" long). But not sure what lengths men prefer.


----------



## Donna A (Mar 7, 2011)

When I got my passport the guy said my hair was Atric Blond!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

One of my favorite Heinlein quotes on redheads is this one:

_While the rest of the human race are descended from monkeys, redheads derive from cats._ - Heinlein

I'm borrowing this quote...its too fun and my bf loves Heinlein. Off to make quiche this afternoon, better known by friends as cheese pie. It will be followed by the clam recipe I've been meaning to get to, and I better get started on the sauerkraut...uh oh, I'm getting busy and taking my Little Sister to a movie tonight;-), Cowboys and Aliens. I hope she likes it.

I'll see everyone later tonight, and I'm sorry about the garden woes as well, it always frustrates me when the animals take my food, but I did leave it unguarded and they need to eat too...can you tell I've only got deer;-).


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

dandylion said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > We certaintly saw them out cleaning up over here and it was portrayed in a positive light even!
> ...


I should have added that your posting meant a lot to me this morning because we had the same type of people race forward last night to help the injured at the Indiana State Fair. An horrific accident was caused by a storm last night, when a stage was blown over or collapsed onto the crowd. Five dead and dozens injured and the witness accounts are still pouring in about the heroism of the police, emergency workers and everyday citiizens who came to the aid of the victims. 
The world is not a bad as some would wish us to believe. So again I say, God Bless them.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Dave...just recieved this..thought you might want to take a look at what is being said about the 'riots' across the pond......look up this link....



The Sun Never Sets On The British Welfare System 

Anne


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylionI should have added that your posting meant a lot to me this morning because we had the same type of people race forward last night to help the injured at the Indiana State Fair. An horrific accident was caused by a storm last night said:


> Dandylion, you're so right about there being good people in the world. Unfortunately, the news media always seem to emphasize the bad news. I'm so sorry to hear about the accident. My prayers are with the families involved.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

The news media are in the service of the corporate establishment. It is their interest to keep people unsettled and fearful. Much better able to control the public. It also sets up people to fear each other, promoting prejudices on all things and people not controlled or patented. People have the capability of doing wonderful things just as they can do bad.


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

I thought it interesting that our newspaper, The Oregonian, didn't elaborate so much on the rioting itself as much as comparing it to the emergence or should I say changing of the Flash Mobs. Flash Mobs started out as fun using their cell phones to to gather in what seemed to be a spontaneous joyful celebrations. Apparently there is always some who can find a way to tirn any 'good' situation into something 'bad'.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I think you prove my point PatSam. Sounds like the Oregonian trivialized the uprising--and it was a political uprising due to the artificial economic decline that affects the poor and people of color who are usually poorer coupled with the obscene increasing wealth of the top very few % of the population. The UK is no different than what is happening in the US and elsewhere. The news is designed to obfuscate reality, diverts public attention away from reality, and creates dissension among the public at large. Disgusting!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thank you Doris, for your prayers and kind thoughts. I find that the good in the world is making it's way back into the forefront. Just as it does here in this very kind and supportive forum. 
I too, have to thank Dave, for starting us off so well each weekend.  


DorisT said:


> dandylionI should have added that your posting meant a lot to me this morning because we had the same type of people race forward last night to help the injured at the Indiana State Fair. An horrific accident was caused by a storm last night said:
> 
> 
> > Dandylion, you're so right about there being good people in the world. Unfortunately, the news media always seem to emphasize the bad news. I'm so sorry to hear about the accident. My prayers are with the families involved.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

on a side note...I truly believe all the prayers for my daughter are working. She is afraid to say it, but is starting to feel her old self. Had her blood drawn on Thursday and tomorrow we will get the results. The insurance company approved another month of IV antibiotics. Thank you to all who have been keeping her on your prayer list and if it isn't too much I would love it if you continue to do so...You see..there are good people still left and a lot of them are on this forum!!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> on a side note...I truly believe all the prayers for my daughter are working. She is afraid to say it, but is starting to feel her old self. Had her blood drawn on Thursday and tomorrow we will get the results. The insurance company approved another month of IV antibiotics. Thank you to all who have been keeping her on your prayer list and if it isn't too much I would love it if you continue to do so...You see..there are good people still left and a lot of them are on this forum!!!!!


Gentle hugs and I am happy that the treatment is helping her. The doctors who are caring for her truly have God-inspired wisdom to know how to treat her multifascited illness. I hope you are doing better with more peace of mind. And how is the baby doing? hubby? son in-law?
Prayers for all of you and your daughter!


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> > on a side note...I truly believe all the prayers for my daughter are working. She is afraid to say it, but is starting to feel her old self. Had her blood drawn on Thursday and tomorrow we will get the results. The insurance company approved another month of IV antibiotics. Thank you to all who have been keeping her on your prayer list and if it isn't too much I would love it if you continue to do so...You see..there are good people still left and a lot of them are on this forum!!!!!
> ...


Baby is doing well. My biggest fear is that he will test positive for Lyme's also..they go to pediatrician in September. Son-in law has been wonderful. Husband is a wreck....I think he received one of those recalled hips (he is an old football hero) he is in a lot of pain. Me??????? what can I say...someone has to remain strong. I have all of the people on this forum. It really helps. Thank you


----------



## Donna A (Mar 7, 2011)

yes, didn't like it. I tried making socks out of it and it just doesn't move along the needles. donated it to Goodwill.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > anneevamod said:
> ...


Yes, you are strong! and I will knit a stitch for you! maybe two! chuckles. I have you constantly on my mind and heart when I am knitting the current pair of socks. A few more rounds and I will knit a heel that can be replaced. The yarn is nice and soft! Put on a comedy movie and relax!


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

Very sorry to hear about that--horrible thing to happen and to witness.
People are mostly good and their best comes out when it is really needed.


DorisT said:


> dandylionI should have added that your posting meant a lot to me this morning because we had the same type of people race forward last night to help the injured at the Indiana State Fair. An horrific accident was caused by a storm last night said:
> 
> 
> > Dandylion, you're so right about there being good people in the world. Unfortunately, the news media always seem to emphasize the bad news. I'm so sorry to hear about the accident. My prayers are with the families involved.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > anneevamod said:
> ...


If there is any realistic concern for the baby having Lyme, do not wait till September. Their little bodies are still developing and very susceptible to neurological damage.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Anneevamod, GREAT news! SO glad things are on an "up turn". We will certainly keep the prayers going....for you and all others who are struggling.

I've started a sock.....I can see a heel shape coming about. Let's keep our fingers crossed that I can decipher the instructions!
Carol (IL)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> on a side note...I truly believe all the prayers for my daughter are working. She is afraid to say it, but is starting to feel her old self. Had her blood drawn on Thursday and tomorrow we will get the results. The insurance company approved another month of IV antibiotics. Thank you to all who have been keeping her on your prayer list and if it isn't too much I would love it if you continue to do so...You see..there are good people still left and a lot of them are on this forum!!!!!


I will most certainly keep your daughter in my prayers. I believe in the power of prayer and I know that God listens. I have my husband as proof. If it hadn't been for the prayers of many, many people, I know he wouldn't have recovered from his heart surgery so fast. I and his friends were amazed. His surgeon predicted a 3 to 6 month recovery period and he was well in less than 3 months.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Doris...I too believe in the power of prayer and I am so glad your husband is doing well. Tamarque..apparently the pediatrician wanted to wait until Andrew was 9 mths old. I, like you, feel the same way. Apparently you are supposed to wait. I don't get it. 5mmdpn's..you will have to show us the socks. I have never made any but I am going to try it this fall. Thanks again for everything. Tomorrow will be the 'proof in the pudding' whatever that means?  hmm, makes me wonder where that sane comes from. Anne


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> Doris...I too believe in the power of prayer and I am so glad your husband is doing well. Tamarque..apparently the pediatrician wanted to wait until Andrew was 9 mths old. I, like you, feel the same way. Apparently you are supposed to wait.
> 
> Doris--I would consider another md--at least on this issue. Did he give any checkable reason for his recommendation.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Okay....calling all sock experts...I need help: I'm ready to make the instep....instructions say to "pick up and knit 11 sts along the side of the heel, using the heel needle. the videos I have found do not knit the way I do, so I'm really frustrated. Also, I have more than 11 sts along the side of the heel. Am I using a 3rd needle here? can anyone suggest a clear video to watch? 
Thanks!
Carol (IL)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Okay....calling all sock experts...I need help: I'm ready to make the instep....instructions say to "pick up and knit 11 sts along the side of the heel, using the heel needle. the videos I have found do not knit the way I do, so I'm really frustrated. Also, I have more than 11 sts along the side of the heel. Am I using a 3rd needle here? can anyone suggest a clear video to watch?
> Thanks!
> Carol (IL)


Look at the cometosilver tutorial, it's not a video but lots of pictures and good clearn notes. Happy knitting. PurpleV


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

I agree. I have been a royal pain in the behind...I keep pushing her to get him in sooner but for some reason they are stalling,. I have written her again...I know she trusts me but sometimes I think her husband talks her out of things. Good man but a bit 'controlling'.....sorry but there, I said it.  :hunf:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> I agree. I have been a royal pain in the behind...I keep pushing her to get him in sooner but for some reason they are stalling,. I have written her again...I know she trusts me but sometimes I think her husband talks her out of things. Good man but a bit 'controlling'.....sorry but there, I said it.  :hunf:


Yep--know the type. Well, hope the baby is okay. I worry more about the babies due to their developing systems and the fact that they do not have an independent functioning immune system.


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > Katy--your daughter will love NYC--it really is a young person's city. Hunter is a great school. What is your daughter going to study? Does she know yet?
> ...


Hi there, I just sent you a PM


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

meee tooooooooo! I was a stawberry blond/red head. Hair is mousy brown now  IT started changing while I was pregnant....gets a bit lighter in the summer...but not much. I miss my red hair (and yes, I was often called "rust for brains" UGH).

BUT...my son has the most GORGEOUS red hair. He doesn't get teased much, but when he was an infant and toddler, we were often stopped on the street so people could comment, question and compliment him! LOL


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

elissa57 said:


> meee tooooooooo! I was a stawberry blond/red head. Hair is mousy brown now  IT started changing while I was pregnant....gets a bit lighter in the summer...but not much. I miss my red hair (and yes, I was often called "rust for brains" UGH).
> 
> BUT...my son has the most GORGEOUS red hair. He doesn't get teased much, but when he was an infant and toddler, we were often stopped on the street so people could comment, question and compliment him! LOL


Well, obviously, that's your son in your avatar, can see his gorgeous red hair! But yours looks red, too. Or is your hair just reflecting his hair? LOL I had dark auburn hair until my first child, when it became just brown. After my second child, I decided to go back to the auburn. That was 32 years ago. Underneath it all, mostly grey, and not a nice silver or salt & pepper, so I think the colorist and drug store will remain my best friends for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> For anyone who has wondered, _Fireball_ is my nickname because of my hair which is a seriously bright ginger!
> 
> Dave


Oh, how fun, Dave! Would love to see a picture!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > For anyone who has wondered, _Fireball_ is my nickname because of my hair which is a seriously bright ginger!
> ...


Maybe if we all ask, he'll post one! I asked a long time ago without results. Luckily, I'll be meeting Dave in person in November. Lucky me!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > For anyone who has wondered, _Fireball_ is my nickname because of my hair which is a seriously bright ginger!
> ...


Photographers know which is the safe side of the camera!

Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

scotslass said:


> have been redoing the laundry room. walls getting a new paint color etc etc
> Marion


Hi, Scots Lass Marion! I want to hear all about your laundry room. What color is it becoming? How are you making it pleasant? Need a vision.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

My Mother in law had 5 children, hair colors were, red, auburn, black, brown, and platinum blond, (eventually changed to light blond). Both she and my father in law had coal black hair. She was asked how many different fathers there were many times. They all had the same parents.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

This has nothing to do with anything written here this weekend, but after reading this money saving cooking tip I just have to ask something. The tip was to freze leftover wine in ice cube trays for use in soups, etc. My question is -- has anyone ever had any left-over wine???


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

It's strange about hair and eye colors. My mother had coal black hair and dark brown eyes, my father very platinum hair and very blue eyes, MIL green eyes, red hair,olive skin, FIL blue eyes, blond hair (both 100% Irish descent)

My daughter had strawberry blond hair which turned to honey gold and now brown,dark brown eyes, olive skin. First son,dark bottle green eyes, olive skin, prematurely salt and pepper dark brown hair, second and third sons, blond hair blue eyes, very fair.

First son's daughter started going gray at eight and is now totally grey at nineteen. She's been dyeing it since about 10.


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

Forgive me Tamarque but it sounds to me your reply says "damned if they do or damned if they don't". Are you saying the Oregonian should have magnified the situation, therefore adding fuel to the fire, rather than trying to rationalize?



tamarque said:


> I think you prove my point PatSam. Sounds like the Oregonian trivialized the uprising--and it was a political uprising due to the artificial economic decline that affects the poor and people of color who are usually poorer coupled with the obscene increasing wealth of the top very few % of the population. The UK is no different than what is happening in the US and elsewhere. The news is designed to obfuscate reality, diverts public attention away from reality, and creates dissension among the public at large. Disgusting!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Good night everyone....see you all later in the week or next weekend.

As always.....thanks Dave!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

PatSam said:


> Forgive me Tamarque but it sounds to me your reply says "damned if they do or damned if they don't". Are you saying the Oregonian should have magnified the situation, therefore adding fuel to the fire, rather than trying to rationalize?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite the opposite. I am saying that we are lied to and manipulated via the mass media. The issues are not laid out clearly or honestly and there is a blame the victim twist in the news media, always promoting racism and classism. It is the quintessential divide and conquer tactic. I said that the Orgonian went even further than other papers in trivializing the situation.
What happened in the UK is being mirrored in other countries as social programs that support the public are being diminished or cut completely and that the countries wealth is being sucked up by the already super wealthy. I am saying that the owners of the mass media are part of the ruling economic elite and so their interests are that of those already in power.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

First son's daughter started going gray at eight and is now totally grey at nineteen. She's been dyeing it since about 10.[/quote]

I remember a girl when I was in grade school. She had what to me was the most gorgeous blue-black hair. But she was going gray even then. It wasn't grey, but a stark white. At the time I thought it was a bit exotic; today I would see it as a questionable health problem


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Dave, this is totally off subject, but could you re post the website for the cloud, I remember several weeks ago that you said you used it a lot. I'm about to reformat my computer (soon) and hope to back my computer up there there so I don't lose everything.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Okay....calling all sock experts...I need help: I'm ready to make the instep....instructions say to "pick up and knit 11 sts along the side of the heel, using the heel needle. the videos I have found do not knit the way I do, so I'm really frustrated. Also, I have more than 11 sts along the side of the heel. Am I using a 3rd needle here? can anyone suggest a clear video to watch?
> Thanks!
> Carol (IL)


Stop! Deep breath! life goes on and no need to panic!!! You have successfully knit the heel flap knitting one on the right side and purling back on the wrong side. If you take a look at the side of the heel flap (doesnt matter which side for this immediate purpose) with the right side facing you, you will see the little "bumps" made on every other row. Trust me these bumps appear on the knit rows. Use another spare needle (this is where I use my fifth dpn) and pick up these bumps. It does not matter if there are more or less than 11 (or whatever number the pattern indicates for this because your heel flap may be longer or shorter than the pattern. What matters is that the heel flap is long enough to come over the back of your heel and stop. Usually for an adult it is anywheres from 1 3/4 to 2 inches).
Pick up the stitches first along the heel flap side where you would continue to knit with the right side facing you. You are now picking up stitches and decreasing in order for you to go back to knitting in the round. 
As you are picking up and you are knitting the stitches, when you get to where the instep needle meets the heel flap you will get a little hole there. To prevent this hole, you will need to pick up an extra stitch here. Take the first stitch from the instep needle and pick up the back leg of the stitch below it and put it on the needle you used to pick up the heel flap stitches. Read through all of this and then following along one sentence at a time, pick up or knit the next stitch. It is easier once you have the knitting in your hands to follow this along.
Which way are you knitting?? by this I mean are you knitting the socks with dpns or circular needles? when knitting with the circular needle, some will still use another needle (dpn) to pick up the stitches along the heel flap. This is easier. When I know which method you are using, then I can find you a video. :thumbup: Knitting socks is nothing new and like so many thousands of knitters who have done this, so can you. Take another deep breath, and have at it!


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

God made a few perfect heads and the rest He put hair on.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

martin keith said:


> God made a few perfect heads and the rest He put hair on.


So, Martin, does this mean that my definitely thinning crown is proof that I am approaching perfection, rather than evidence of many years of teasing, coloring, overheating, etc., etc., etc.? :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> I agree. I have been a royal pain in the behind...I keep pushing her to get him in sooner but for some reason they are stalling,. I have written her again...I know she trusts me but sometimes I think her husband talks her out of things. Good man but a bit 'controlling'.....sorry but there, I said it.  :hunf:


Please wait until the baby is 9 months old. There are some tests that can not be done until the little one is of a certain age. To ignore that can definitely result in a false postive or a false negative and then repeated tests will need to be done. These doctors are obviously using their God-given sense to treat your daughter. Trust them to look after the baby. It is not likely that the baby also has the Lyme disease. Meantime if baby is eating, growing and doing normal baby things for a nine month old, that is a good thing!


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

"Naturally"


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

martin keith said:


> God made a few perfect heads and the rest He put hair on.


 :thumbup: It means parts of my head are perfect and the rest, welll......


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> > God made a few perfect heads and the rest He put hair on.
> ...


Work in progress.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

The proof is in the pudding. I found this on line at this site: http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/proof-of-the-pudding.html

Meaning

To fully test something you need to experience it yourself.

Origin

'The proof of the pudding' is just shorthand for 'the proof of the pudding is in the eating'. That longer version makes sense at least, whereas the shortened version really doesn't mean anything - nor does the often-quoted incorrect variation 'the proof is in the pudding'. The continued use of that meaningless version is no doubt bolstered by the fact that the correct version isn't at all easy to understand.

The meaning become clear when you know that 'proof' here is a verb meaning 'test'. The more common meaning of 'proof' in our day and age is the noun meaning 'the evidence that demonstrates a truth' - as in a mathematical or legal proof. The verb form meaning 'to test' is less often used these days, although it does survive in several commonly used phrases: 'the exception that proves the rule', 'proof-read', 'proving-ground', etc. When bakers 'prove' yeast they are letting it stand in warm water for a time, to determine that it is active. Clearly, the distinction between these two forms of the word was originally quite slight and the proof in a 'showing to be true' sense is merely the successful outcome of a test of whether a proposition is correct or not.

'The proof of the pudding is in the eating' is a very old proverb. The Oxford Dictionary of Quotations dates it back to the early 14th century, albeit without offering any supporting evidence for that assertion. The phrase is widely attributed to Cervantes in The History of Don Quixote. This appears to be by virtue of an early 18th century translation by Peter Motteux, which has been criticised by later scholars as 'a loose paraphrase' and 'Franco-Cockney'. Crucially the Spanish word for pudding - 'budín', doesn't appear in the original Spanish text. It is doubtful that 'the proof of the pudding' was a figurative phrase that was known to Cervantes.

The earliest printed example of the proverb that I can find is in William Camden's Remaines of a Greater Worke Concerning Britaine, 1605:

"All the proof of a pudding is in the eating."

It is worth remembering that, as the phrase is quite old, the pudding wouldn't have been a sticky toffee pudding from the sweet trolley, but a potentially fatal savoury dish. In Camden's listing of proverbs he also includes "If you eat a pudding at home, the dog may have the skin", which suggests that the pudding he had in mind was some form of sausage. THE OED describes the mediaeval pudding as 'the stomach or one of the entrails of a pig, sheep, or other animal, stuffed with a mixture of minced meat, suet, oatmeal, seasoning, etc., and boiled'. Those of you who have ventured north of the border on Burns Night will recognize this as a fair description of a haggis - "the great chieftain o' the pudding-race", as Burns called it in the poem Address to a Haggis, 1786. Mediaeval peasants, faced with a boiled up farmyard massacre, might have thought a taste test to have been a wise choice.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Not I.



dandylion said:


> This has nothing to do with anything written here this weekend, but after reading this money saving cooking tip I just have to ask something. The tip was to freze leftover wine in ice cube trays for use in soups, etc. My question is -- has anyone ever had any left-over wine???


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

tamarque said:


> First son's daughter started going gray at eight and is now totally grey at nineteen. She's been dyeing it since about 10.


I remember a girl when I was in grade school. She had what to me was the most gorgeous blue-black hair. But she was going gray even then. It wasn't grey, but a stark white. At the time I thought it was a bit exotic; today I would see it as a questionable health problem[/quote]

You could be right about that but Angela really is very healthy. She is going to her first year in nursing school at the University of Miami. She's just unfortunate in that she inherited a family trait from both sides of prematurely graying.

Her paternal grandfather was totally grey at 21, her father had lots of grey in his 20's, my aunt was totally grey at 17. I started having grey streaks at 16, and so did her cousin, (another granddaughter) whose greatgrandmother came from Spain and was also grey early. It seems to appear more frequently among people of Spanish and Irish descent.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

martin keith said:


> God made a few perfect heads and the rest He put hair on.


I've got to remember that for the next time we see my DH's cousin. He's kinda sensitive about being almost bald. I keep telling him it's because he's so smart. That makes him smile!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

maryanne said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > First son's daughter started going gray at eight and is now totally grey at nineteen. She's been dyeing it since about 10.
> ...


You could be right about that but Angela really is very healthy. She is going to her first year in nursing school at the University of Miami. She's just unfortunate in that she inherited a family trait from both sides of prematurely graying.

Her paternal grandfather was totally grey at 21, her father had lots of grey in his 20's, my aunt was totally grey at 17. I started having grey streaks at 16, and so did her cousin, (another granddaughter) whose great grandmother came from Spain and was also grey early. It seems to appear more frequently among people of Spanish and Irish descent.[/quote]

Kind of suggests a possible epigenetic incident someplace back in history that is being passed along. Often trauma will create such an occurrence: it will continue to be carried thru the generations until it is undone. Don't know your particular family, but those countries saw their share of human trauma. It is known, for example, that Irish from potato famine days wound up with epigenetic traits that carried forth to the present. Further, there were different ones in the men and the women.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> > God made a few perfect heads and the rest He put hair on.
> ...


You can tell him that if one is bald in front he is a thinker. 
If he is bald in the back he is sexy. I used to tell my brother that.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> > God made a few perfect heads and the rest He put hair on.
> ...


My Dad claimed hair and brains did not thrive in the same place..he only ever had a fringe around his ears...Della


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

It's really fascinating isn't it. The Spanish will tell you that the Irish left the northern part of Spain, Galicia and the Basque region, to go to Ireland. I read recently on the net, that a DNA study in Britain has linked Welsh and Basque groups. I don't recall if it were haplogroups or other, or if is a valid research paper. It also indicated that the majority of the population of the British Isles is from an older indigenous population rather than being predominently Anglo-Saxon Jute

I do know that the majority of the Basque people have AB or A negative blood. They both have languages that use triple L's and very long words. The Basque language is not Indo European and is not supposed to be related to any other language. I don't know about Welsh but I have heard that it is related to the language of the ancient British Celtic tribes. I understand however, that it is not the same as Scottish and Irish Gaelic and is not understood by those Gaelic speakers. I also heard the Welsh say you have to be born to it to speak it. Does anybody know?

BTW My children's paternal side did emigrate during one of the potato famines. They don't know when or where they came in and have no family bible or written records and only have family lore to go on. I'm sure they always had it pretty hard though.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

maryanne said:


> It's really fascinating isn't it. The Spanish will tell you that the Irish left the northern part of Spain, Galicia and the Basque region, to go to Ireland. I read recently on the net, that a DNA study in Britain has linked Welsh and Basque groups. I don't recall if it were haplogroups or other, or if is a valid research paper. It also indicated that the majority of the population of the British Isles is from an older indigenous population rather than being predominently Anglo-Saxon Jute
> 
> I do know that the majority of the Basque people have AB or A negative blood. They both have languages that use triple L's and very long words. The Basque language is not Indo European and is not supposed to be related to any other language. I don't know about Welsh but I have heard that it is related to the language of the ancient British Celtic tribes. I understand however, that it is not the same as Scottish and Irish Gaelic and is not understood by those Gaelic speakers. I also heard the Welsh say you have to be born to it to speak it. Does anybody know?
> 
> BTW My children's paternal side did emigrate during one of the potato famines. They don't know when or where they came in and have no family bible or written records and only have family lore to go on. I'm sure they always had it pretty hard though.


Yes. That is why some people really get hooked (pardon the pun) on history and anthropology and sociology. The history of people, their traditions, their migrations, the consequences of them are fascinating. And it all goes to explaining who and why we are today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dandylion - love your sense of humor - and no - i wouldn't have any wine left to freeze either.

sam



dandylion said:


> This has nothing to do with anything written here this weekend, but after reading this money saving cooking tip I just have to ask something. The tip was to freze leftover wine in ice cube trays for use in soups, etc. My question is -- has anyone ever had any left-over wine???


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> > have been redoing the laundry room. walls getting a new paint color etc etc
> ...


Hi, when we got this house, I was given paint as a house warming gift, it was supposed to be sage green, it was for my bedroom. I was finally getting around to paint, but when we opened the can it wasn't sage green it was too light.
My girls and I decided to paint the laundry room with it. It's more of a mint green, but looks really nice. I had ceramic tile put in, in the spring, it's looks a lot more cheerie now.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks Sam. It's nice to find kindred spirits (punn intended) like you and Barbara SD.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

dandylion said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > martin keith said:
> ...


Or if he is bald in both places he just "thinks he is sexy"


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

martin keith said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


I wondered if anyone had heard that oldie, but goodie. Brother Russ only fell for that one once, but I got him good that one time


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. I have been a royal pain in the behind...I keep pushing her to get him in sooner but for some reason they are stalling,. I have written her again...I know she trusts me but sometimes I think her husband talks her out of things. Good man but a bit 'controlling'.....sorry but there, I said it.  :hunf:
> ...


You are correct and this is exacty what my daughter has been saying. Thank you...there is just so much out there that scares you when you read it. But the general rule is exactly what you have stated.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

5mmdpn's...what a historical and wonderful response. Thank you so much. It is so interesting to me where certain word origins come from. Thank you again. What a great and interesting read.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I've got to remember that for the next time we see my DH's cousin. He's kinda sensitive about being almost bald. I keep telling him it's because he's so smart. That makes him smile!


Randy's Gramps used to say "Grass doesn't grow on a busy street".

I've always loved that quote. His Gramps was most certainly bald, and extremely intelligent.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> PatSam said:
> 
> 
> > Forgive me Tamarque but it sounds to me your reply says "damned if they do or damned if they don't". Are you saying the Oregonian should have magnified the situation, therefore adding fuel to the fire, rather than trying to rationalize?
> ...


What happened to the rule 'no politics'? It seems to apply to others


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Or that men's head are closer to perfect than women's?



KatyNora said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> > God made a few perfect heads and the rest He put hair on.
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > anneevamod said:
> ...


Well they get false positives/negatives with Lyme anyway--it is a big failure of the medical industry. One needs to know their own body and always question everything they say. Too much of their 'knowledge' is based on fraudulent research.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > PatSam said:
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > PatSam said:
> ...


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > PatSam said:
> ...


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

inishowen said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > tamarque said:
> ...


I don't think we should have political opinions on this forum. It really winds me up that some people spout their opinions and the rest of us have to take it


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't think we should have political opinions on this forum. It really winds me up that some people spout their opinions and the rest of us have to take it[/quote]

In one way I agree with you, politics like religion is a very touchy subject, no matter what the situation. BUT ... we are all adults and must know that we all have different view points and shouldn't be affraid to express them. The wonderful people on here are not out to make people mad, not on purpose.
Being open minded to other views is a learning experience and should be taken as such. Just because I may not agree with someone doesn't mean I don't want to hear what they have to say.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

inishowen said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


As you say 'the rest of us have to take it' because we want to be tolerant. There are polite ways of expressing difference, and most people are over-careful not to give offence. However that does not apply to all, and I don't know how they get away with it


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I quit!

When I started this tread it was with the intention of a light-hearted conversations about our day-to-day lives, swap a few recipes and pictures of where we live, our holidays and so on. The concept was a virtual drawing room where we could all drop in for a chat over a cup of tea and cucumber sandwiches. Yet week after week it has been hijacked and used as a platform for in-depth theories of microbiology and new-age health remedies better suited to a specialist scientific site or forum on alternative medicine; for fulmination against pharmaceutical companies and any other organisation that comes within range; for frankly crack-pot conspiracy theories or; for ill-informed splenetic rants concerning the social structure of Britain that border on the xenophobic.

For the past few weeks I have anticipated Friday evenings with a growing sense of dread, predicting the complaints and messages I would inevitably receive about the inflammatory posts I knew would be made, usually sometime on Sunday. In previous weeks I have tried to steer discussions away when things became over-heated, but to no avail. 

Frankly, I've had enough. If I want to read about epigenetics, I'll buy a copy of a scientific journal; blithely dropping such a highly specialised term into general conversation is beyond surreal and puts things beyond any chance of repair. 

It is impossible to deflect or divert those absolutely determined to have their way. Were I to be prescriptive, I would doubtless be accused of being the lackey of some oppressive shadowy 'ruling elite'; saying nothing implies my approval, which is anything but the case. I find I have been left wth zero options. I have no doubt you will find somebody more than happy to run things, possibly as a platform for political opinion and vituperation on any and every subject, but I refuse to continue with the sorry mess these threads have become.

Dave


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

maryanne said:


> It's really fascinating isn't it. The Spanish will tell you that the Irish left the northern part of Spain, Galicia and the Basque region, to go to Ireland. I read recently on the net, that a DNA study in Britain has linked Welsh and Basque groups. I don't recall if it were haplogroups or other, or if is a valid research paper. It also indicated that the majority of the population of the British Isles is from an older indigenous population rather than being predominently Anglo-Saxon Jute
> 
> I do know that the majority of the Basque people have AB or A negative blood. They both have languages that use triple L's and very long words. The Basque language is not Indo European and is not supposed to be related to any other language. I don't know about Welsh but I have heard that it is related to the language of the ancient British Celtic tribes. I understand however, that it is not the same as Scottish and Irish Gaelic and is not understood by those Gaelic speakers. I also heard the Welsh say you have to be born to it to speak it. Does anybody know?
> 
> BTW My children's paternal side did emigrate during one of the potato famines. They don't know when or where they came in and have no family bible or written records and only have family lore to go on. I'm sure they always had it pretty hard though.


Maryanne,
As a follower of the blood type diet, I find the link between geography and blood type/culture endlessly fascinating!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> dandylion - love your sense of humor - and no - i wouldn't have any wine left to freeze either.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


So, if you open an extra bottle and freeze it in ice cube trays for future use, does it still count as using leftovers, LOL? :lol:


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I quit!
> 
> When I started this tread it was with the intention of a light-hearted conversations about our day-to-day lives, swap a few recipes and pictures of where we live, our holidays and so on. The concept was a virtual drawing room where we could all drop in for a chat over a cup of tea and cucumber sandwiches. Yet week after week it has been hijacked and used as a platform for in-depth theories of microbiology and new-age health remedies better suited to a specialist scientific site or forum on alternative medicine; for fulmination against pharmaceutical companies and any other organisation that comes within range; for frankly crack-pot conspiracy theories or; for ill-informed splenetic rants concerning the social structure of Britain that border on the xenophobic.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry if I have contributed to your disillusion by complaining about politics? Please don't quit; report inflammatory posts to Admin, it's their job to keep such things off the forum. I too have been disgusted quite often by the tone of comments that should not have been allowed.
We want to keep this forum the way it used to be: tolerant, accepting, supportive and above all - light-hearted. If all who agree with this do send a PM to Admin, we may yet keep our lovely site.
But above all Fireball Dave DON'T QUIT and let them win!
You're much too valuable to the tone of the forum, though I do sympathise with your situation.
Please don't!


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

I concur. I love reading and being a part of the weekend Tea Party. I love reading your posts Dave. You make me feel inadequate after reading your posts. You have such a grasp of the English Language. It makes me smile. I too apologize if I have been in any way a part of the 'problem' You know, I had a rule in my home with my children. If any one was getting out of line, I would say "GREEN TOMATO" this was a HINT that they were out of line and things would change. Maybe we could all do this?????Just a thought.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I can assure you silvercharms, your comment did not influence me in any way. As I stated, this has been going on for many weeks and I've simply had enough of the complaints directed at me for the actions of others. I made my position clear last week, I really can't be doing with advanced biochemistry and genetic research on a Sunday afternoon. Equally, there is no way to deal with those determined to beat everybody about the head with their political beliefs. I deeply regret ever starting these, it was a mistake. 

For the reasons stated, I have been left with no option but to refuse to start any more weekend parties. I refuse to upset myself engaging in pointless battles, I do not believe doing so would bring happiness to anyone's computer screen.

Should you, or anybody else, wish to take over, there is no patent on the idea.

Dave


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

I, too, think the soapbox nature of some posts goes beyond "sharing".

I don't feel that the burden of moderating these posts or keeping KP members in line should fall to Dave. Why are people complaining to him about members espousing politics, medical opinions, etc?

It should be up to us all to moderate. The same way we let someone know if they are "bogarding" a thread by gently suggesting they start a thread of their own.

If a person(s) is going into an area that makes others uncomfortable, as an adult and an equal, say so! I'm all for Green Tomatoes!

No one should be made to feel uncomfortable and no one should be put in the position to defend or police or quit.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I quit!
> 
> When I started this tread it was with the intention of a light-hearted conversations about our day-to-day lives, swap a few recipes and pictures of where we live, our holidays and so on. The concept was a virtual drawing room where we could all drop in for a chat over a cup of tea and cucumber sandwiches. Yet week after week it has been hijacked and used as a platform for in-depth theories of microbiology and new-age health remedies better suited to a specialist scientific site or forum on alternative medicine; for fulmination against pharmaceutical companies and any other organisation that comes within range; for frankly crack-pot conspiracy theories or; for ill-informed splenetic rants concerning the social structure of Britain that border on the xenophobic.
> 
> ...


Please don't quit, Dave. The forum would NEVER be the same without you. I'm sure there are many, many others who look forward to Fridays for another Tea Party.
I plan to complain to Admin. about the extreme remarks that are far from what you planned and we want for the tea party AND the forum
Please reconsider. I will miss you terribly if you quit.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

i also agree with the Green Tomatoes. I must say I simply scroll on past the posts that are so political usually. It is not that I'm not interested just that usually come to the forum to relax and share knitting and recipes and other light topics. Perhaps those with other knowledge that even though they may feel like they are simply educating could start a forum topic on politics or medicine. It would be useful but wouldn't push the buttons of those that are not here to get on a soap box. I would hate to lose out on all of Dave's recipes and other trivia.


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

Please don't quit Dave. Iv'e only just found this site a few weeks ago and abs love it.Please don't let the opinions of a few spoil the enjoyment of the many. I know you said anyone could do it, maybe so but your posts are kind of special. Cheers Gee.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree with Dave and whole hearted support him. I know that there is one person in particular who continues to highjack the topics and will not let things rest. This person does become quite viscious in opinions and will state untruths as facts. I have had many complaints come to me about these things and I know Dave has had a whole lot more of them come to him. KP members are afraid of her and will not be so bold as to tell her "shut up already" (sorry for the strong language that I am sure even she will disregard). There should absolutely be no politics, religion, health diseases, hair color, DNA (etc. and tongue in cheek "states" this), food, etc.( and where do we draw the line?) talked about here at the Tea Party because of the way things can get twisted and turned around. Then the "strong" disagreements happen and then there is no controlling things. The Tea Party has turned into a uncontrollable "riot" of thug mentality. So then what is the point of a Tea Party?? none, shut it down. If someone wants to discuss religion, then talk to the KP moderaters and get a topic forum going. If someone wants to discuss politic, same thing. If someone wants to discuss their health, then the same thing. etc. It really is too bad that polite conversation has become impossible at the Tea Party. 

Perhaps Dave may reconsider if everyone promises to behave themselves.

PS These are my opinions and observations, and lest anyone jump down my throat for being brutally honest, please also know that Dave and I do PM each other.


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

That is why I dropped the subject when it became political!!!



inishowen said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

I just read the rest of the forum. 
I totally apologize! I certainly had no intention of starting a controversy. I am new here and the main reason I joined was for Dave's Tea Party. PLEASE DAVE CONTINUE!!! PatSam



PatSam said:


> That is why I dropped the subject when it became political!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I quit!
> 
> When I started this tread it was with the intention of a light-hearted conversations about our day-to-day lives, swap a few recipes and pictures of where we live, our holidays and so on. The concept was a virtual drawing room where we could all drop in for a chat over a cup of tea and cucumber sandwiches. Yet week after week it has been hijacked and used as a platform for in-depth theories of microbiology and new-age health remedies better suited to a specialist scientific site or forum on alternative medicine; for fulmination against pharmaceutical companies and any other organisation that comes within range; for frankly crack-pot conspiracy theories or; for ill-informed splenetic rants concerning the social structure of Britain that border on the xenophobic.
> 
> ...


I totally agree! That's why I haven't been posting as much.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

.


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

Dave, It is so ironic that I inadvertently became part of a political controversy... of any kind... I am the first to walk out of a room when politics are mentioned!!! Again... Please reconsider. xoxoxo PatSam


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I agree with Dave and whole hearted support him. I know that there is one person in particular who continues to highjack the topics and will not let things rest. This person does become quite viscious in opinions and will state untruths as facts. I have had many complaints come to me about these things and I know Dave has had a whole lot more of them come to him. KP members are afraid of her and will not be so bold as to tell her "shut up already" (sorry for the strong language that I am sure even she will disregard). There should absolutely be no politics, religion, health diseases, hair color, DNA (etc. and tongue in cheek "states" this), food, etc.( and where do we draw the line?) talked about here at the Tea Party because of the way things can get twisted and turned around. Then the "strong" disagreements happen and then there is no controlling things. The Tea Party has turned into a uncontrollable "riot" of thug mentality. So then what is the point of a Tea Party?? none, shut it down. If someone wants to discuss religion, then talk to the KP moderaters and get a topic forum going. If someone wants to discuss politic, same thing. If someone wants to discuss their health, then the same thing. etc. It really is too bad that polite conversation has become impossible at the Tea Party.
> 
> Perhaps Dave may reconsider if everyone promises to behave themselves.
> 
> PS These are my opinions and observations, and lest anyone jump down my throat for being brutally honest, please also know that Dave and I do PM each other.


What is the role of Admin in all this? Surely people know enough to PM them instead of Dave and you? But if Admin aren't hearing this they can do nothing.
I think promises to behave aren't enough; they wouldn't cut it with me. We need to be a lot more pro-active if we want to keep this lovely site: police it ourselves - politely-and report to Admin; request suspensions where necessary; and require much more vigilant moderation. This site isn't a charity after all; people are making money from the advertising, and should be more accountable for what is posted. BUT as I said, if we don't complain to Admin, they won't necessarily know.
We don't have to turn into snarky critics, we can be polite but firm, and show we dont want arrogance mockery derision rudeness or intolerance of any sort on this site.

(By the way, there's more than one offender!!!)


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

What a pity. This morning we were all saying how supportive and friendly the forum was, then someone starts introducing politics, upsets Dave, and now he's quitting. Please don't go Dave.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The tea party visits were nice while they lasted.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5mmdps - i totally agree with you. if we cannot convince dave that we can keep this tea party light and airy we are losing not only a great friend but a wonderful forum and wonderful friends.

some people always have a glass half full and we need to ignore them and not rise to the bait.

t think it is important that we are able to talk about concerns about members of our family and ask for support and prayers - but this is certainly not an opening for discussion of government conspiracies and damning the medical establishment.

come on people - let's get it together.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> I agree with Dave and whole hearted support him. I know that there is one person in particular who continues to highjack the topics and will not let things rest. This person does become quite viscious in opinions and will state untruths as facts. I have had many complaints come to me about these things and I know Dave has had a whole lot more of them come to him. KP members are afraid of her and will not be so bold as to tell her "shut up already" (sorry for the strong language that I am sure even she will disregard). There should absolutely be no politics, religion, health diseases, hair color, DNA (etc. and tongue in cheek "states" this), food, etc.( and where do we draw the line?) talked about here at the Tea Party because of the way things can get twisted and turned around. Then the "strong" disagreements happen and then there is no controlling things. The Tea Party has turned into a uncontrollable "riot" of thug mentality. So then what is the point of a Tea Party?? none, shut it down. If someone wants to discuss religion, then talk to the KP moderaters and get a topic forum going. If someone wants to discuss politic, same thing. If someone wants to discuss their health, then the same thing. etc. It really is too bad that polite conversation has become impossible at the Tea Party.
> 
> Perhaps Dave may reconsider if everyone promises to behave themselves.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Sam, and I know myself and others thank you for your contributions to the Tea Party. Now for a topic dear to so many KP hearts -- how are the puppies and how is the big little mother??

What are you knitting at the moment?? I am still working on the socks, chuckles they will get finished before thanksgiving (the beginning of October here in Canada)!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am sad to see this end. especially hearing all of the interesting facts and foods from around the world. I do not read anything that is not about knitting, food, fun, and anything light. I look forward to Friday's Tea Party, and do hope it continues.


----------



## mothermartha (Mar 1, 2011)

re: riots, always scary but the news folk love to make things sound worse--as the old saying goes, dog bites man, not news, man bites dog, that is news. Don't know who said it first, wish I could attribute.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

5mmdpns -

the puppies are growing - they are huge - four weeks old this past friday. will try to get some pictures up. being able to grab my granddaughter and have her download her pictures of the pups is a challenge - she doesn't have much time for her grandpa sam. lol

i'm still trying to finish my first afghan - have three different dishrags on needles. just finished knitting an antlered reindeer - it needs putting together - it's from jean greenhowe. was much fun to knit. have one of her bears almost put together.

am leaving for seattle wednesday for three weeks - ugh - wish i was there and back. three weeks is a very long time. hope the pups don't forget who i am. lol

found a vintage pattern for a sleeveless deep veed cartigan sweater that i am going to knit for fall. i just love the pattern.

i am heartsick about dave - i am not going to nanner him about staying - but i am hoping for some kind of compromise.

i just finished emailing admin for there wisdom and help.

one thing i did find amusing - the person that operate kp is not a knitter. go figure - lol.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dave, puppies dont forget and the thing they want at this age is know they are loved and petted and fed and allowed to explore their safe little world!! Chuckles, you just need to lay down on the floor where they can get at you and you will know this in a heartbeat!!

On your Seatle vacation -- have a great time!!! and do what pleases you (after all, this is what the vacations are for, lol)! You go teach the KP operator how to knit!! hehe and good luck with that one! and no offence meant to anyone by this.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Finished my socks and baby blanket. Getting ready to start a sweater for my sister, hat and scarf for my niece-in-law, and hooded scarves for my DD and another NIL. Still have more to plan for Christmas! I will need help as some of these seem a little difficult, so hope the tea party is around to help!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I hope you'll reconsider, Dave. I've done my part by contacting Admin. Let's hope for the best. Why don't you give it one more weekend to see if things improve?


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

FInished my first sock, well actually footie, and am excited to finish the second. I do not know why I put it off. I watched my mother use several dpns, but just never tried myself. It looks huge and awkward, but fits perfectly! Does that say something about me? More comfortable than I remember too, type of yarn makes a world of difference. My sock is not perfect, but I allowed myself this as it was a sample project. A mistake on the bottom and one small hole I didn't tighten enough, see I already learned something and I will wear them! I get ahead of myself, when I finish the second one...

Here is hoping to lighten the mood:

The Things That Drive A Sane Person Mad:

You have to try on a pair of sunglasses with that stupid little plastic thing in the middle of them. 
You wash a garment with a tissue in the pocket and your entire laundry comes out covered with lint. 

You set the alarm on your digital clock for 7pm instead of 7am. 

You had that pen in your hand only a second ago and now you can't find it. 

You reach under the table to pick something off the floor and smash your head on the way up. 

You can't look up the correct spelling of a word in the dictionary because you don't know how to spell it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dorisgene said:


> FInished my first sock, well actually footie, and am excited to finish the second. I do not know why I put it off. I watched my mother use several dpns, but just never tried myself. It looks huge and awkward, but fits perfectly! Does that say something about me? More comfortable than I remember too, type of yarn makes a world of difference. My sock is not perfect, but I allowed myself this as it was a sample project. A mistake on the bottom and one small hole I didn't tighten enough, see I already learned something and I will wear them! I get ahead of myself, when I finish the second one...
> 
> Here is hoping to lighten the mood:
> 
> ...


According to a certain seventeen yearold, it's called _anno domini_. Don't worry I've set him polishing the silver... and the brass... and there's a sackful of coal that needs painting white!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

In agreement with Sam,5mmdps and so many others , at one point I was about to suggest that a subject had become uncomfortable for this forum and the ones who were VERY INTERESTED in it might click on the CREATE NEW TOPIC BUTTON above so they could air similar or opposing views. 

Perhaps that could be added to DAVE'S SIMPLE RULES FOR (HIS) beautiful forum. Would that work to just re-post Dave's simple list of rules occasionally?


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

According to a certain seventeen yearold, it's called anno domini. Don't worry I've set him polishing the silver... and the brass... and there's a sackful of coal that needs painting white!

FireballDave

Very funny, serves him right!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

btw - we got four tenths of an inch of rain over the weekend and temperatures in the low eighties for the rest of the week. lovely weather. we needed the rain - as so many of us do - i think mother nature is just being her fickle self recently. lol

it certainly perked up the garden and the flowers.

sam


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dorisgene said:
> 
> 
> > FInished my first sock, well actually footie, and am excited to finish the second. I do not know why I put it off. I watched my mother use several dpns, but just never tried myself. It looks huge and awkward, but fits perfectly! Does that say something about me? More comfortable than I remember too, type of yarn makes a world of difference. My sock is not perfect, but I allowed myself this as it was a sample project. A mistake on the bottom and one small hole I didn't tighten enough, see I already learned something and I will wear them! I get ahead of myself, when I finish the second one...
> ...


Let us know when he finishes "whiting" the coal!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks, ALL, for getting things back on track. I've read the Teaparty the past couple weeks, but haven't contributed much at all. Looking forward to better days!!

Sam, don't worry about the puppies not remembering you - they know who loves them!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> 5mmdpns -
> 
> the puppies are growing - they are huge - four weeks old this past friday. will try to get some pictures up. being able to grab my granddaughter and have her download her pictures of the pups is a challenge - she doesn't have much time for her grandpa sam. lol
> 
> ...


Sam, I wish I lived close enough to you that I could babysit while you're gone. I'd give them plenty of love - and kisses, too.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

It's been an interesting weekend. I'm going back to "tend to my knitting" as my Grandma used to say. 
I'm trying to master an even Enterlac scarf for the Indianapolis Colts volunteer workers in 2012. I've done two scarves in (normal) stitches, but this Enterlac has been a real challange for me. 
Hope to join All y,all next weekend. That's plural for y'all.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Sam-Glad you finally got some rain. I know I prefer to have rain for my garden as well. Looking forward to pics of puppies, maybe next time your granddaughter visits, you could take notes on how she posts the pictures and begin the adventure of learning to do it yourself...(I understand if it gets too tricky though.) Thanks for helping keep us on track. 

Here's to hoping the tea party will continue, maybe with a preface to remind others of the forum rules against religion and politics (personally, I'd add in medical advice as well). Have a great week. 

Also sending healing thoughts to those who need it. (for the nitpickers, healing thoughts are not medical advice;-)). Really should get back to work. Oh, look! It's time to go home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dandylion - i'm super impressed - i have directions for doing enterlac but everytime i look at them i get cold feet. think when i get back from vacation i am going to take some scrap yarn and see what i can do. it makes a beautiful stitch and i want to learn how to do it. who ever gets your scarf is going to be very lucky. i think most people - unless they do handwork themselves - never really appreciate all the work that goes into something handmade.

sam



dandylion said:


> It's been an interesting weekend. I'm going back to "tend to my knitting" as my Grandma used to say.
> I'm trying to master an even Enterlac scarf for the Indianapolis Colts volunteer workers in 2012. I've done two scarves in (normal) stitches, but this Enterlac has been a real challange for me.
> Hope to join All y,all next weekend. That's plural for y'all.


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I quit!
> 
> When I started this tread it was with the intention of a light-hearted conversations about our day-to-day lives, swap a few recipes and pictures of where we live, our holidays and so on. The concept was a virtual drawing room where we could all drop in for a chat over a cup of tea and cucumber sandwiches. Yet week after week it has been hijacked and used as a platform for in-depth theories of microbiology and new-age health remedies better suited to a specialist scientific site or forum on alternative medicine; for fulmination against pharmaceutical companies and any other organisation that comes within range; for frankly crack-pot conspiracy theories or; for ill-informed splenetic rants concerning the social structure of Britain that border on the xenophobic.
> 
> ...


Please from a newbie dont quit I really like your spunkyness and the tasty treats you give us to make to me it is like a window into alot of new places and making new friends please please don't stop running the tea party


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> I, too, think the soapbox nature of some posts goes beyond "sharing".
> 
> I don't feel that the burden of moderating these posts or keeping KP members in line should fall to Dave. Why are people complaining to him about members espousing politics, medical opinions, etc?
> 
> ...


this is what we need to do I am with you on this and I also like the Green Tomatoes!!!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Good Monday to y'all!!!!

I have to agree with Dave. I too quit...unless things drastically change. 

I came on line Saturday morning with all the anticipation, and hopes that a certain person would not be contributing to pages and pages of medical/scientific and political rantings....for the first several pages it was just lovely....then they chimed in....then I became frustrated and uninterested. Every time I got a notice that there was an update to the Tea Party forum, it was more of the same. I finally quit reading and said good night on Sunday.

So...Monday afternoon arrives and I see a notice, and read these last pages of updates. I'll be sad to leave as you were all such a part of my life when my own life was not doing well. Y'all helped me get my creative self back and start doing things that made me happy. The sharing of food, knitting/crocheting, what everyone is up to...where they live, what they do was such a welcome in my life. Thank all of you for that!!!!!!!!

I do intend to send a PM to the person who caused me the most frustration and sadness just to let them know their effect was not a good one. Sometimes you just have to say something in defense of what you think is right. I don't think the burden should be on Dave, it should be on all of us. 

I love the opinions and comments on life because I learn much from all around the world, and sometimes even in my own back yard. That to me is invaluable. But...when it turns to soapbox....which I guess I've just done (sorry) I can't stay. 

Thank you again Dave for hosting, your fabulous food and unending knowledge of life. 

Peace.
Jacki


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

thewren said:


> 5mmdpns -
> 
> the puppies are growing - they are huge - four weeks old this past friday. will try to get some pictures up. being able to grab my granddaughter and have her download her pictures of the pups is a challenge - she doesn't have much time for her grandpa sam. lol
> 
> ...


Sam what kind of puppy's  love puppy's what are you going to Seattle for I think that is a cool city to visit and go shopping


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

Good evening all, just a wanderer stopping by. Usually I enjoy all the chat and recipes. But I agree with Dave...between discussing physical ailments and politics I got depressed. Start a medical forum or a political forum. Not for a tea party. Heavens to betsy. Bitsey

PS We have the knitting bee...no politics allowed only food, knitting and laughing.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Sam Wrote ( i have directions for doing enterlac but everytime i look at them i get cold feet. think when i get back from vacation i am going to take some scrap yarn and see what i can do. it makes a beautiful stitch and i want to learn how to do it.)

Well, I didn't stay away too long. Missed all, y,all. 
I started thinking about all the things I've learned on this site, for instance I didn't know we didn't need all of that caning equiptment to make and keep our jam. Love that.

and, Sam, the Enterlac pattern I had only included 3 tiers. I did all three, then realized I had done the starting tier, the middle tier, and the bind off tier. Had to frog that last one  The pattern didn't call for changing colors and the Colts scarves must be done in Cobalt Blue and White, so I ended up re-writing the pattern and now I'm getting to work on it. Needless to say, I don't work on this when I am doing anything else that requires thought, even following a tv show. You should watch the Knitting Daily video and keep it handy when you are reading the pattern, but it really is worth a try and rewarding to see --- IF I could just keep the tension even that is 
I'm really leaving now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

crochetmouse - the puppies are labradoodles - my lab/retreiver - my son-in-law's standard poodle. they were four weeks old friday.

i lived in seattle for twenty years. i go back once a year to visit the used book stores, eat all the fresh fish i can, eat good chinese, visit friends, enjoy the city life. 

i am not looking forward to it this year - am very tired - am seeing the doctor tomorrow and will talk to him. i have emphasema/copd - use oxygen here at home but have always made the trip without it. usually i do fine - have wheelchair ordered to cart me around. i have oxygen delivered to where i am going to be staying so it is there when i arrive.

i have clinical depression and right now my antidep's don't seem to be holding the "beast" at bay - which doesn't help the fatigue.

aren't i just a bowl of happiness. lol this is not a woe is me - it is just the way things are. i keep on truckin' - figure i have a few good years left. lol

sam


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> crochetmouse - the puppies are labradoodles - my lab/retreiver - my son-in-law's standard poodle. they were four weeks old friday.
> 
> i lived in seattle for twenty years. i go back once a year to visit the used book stores, eat all the fresh fish i can, eat good chinese, visit friends, enjoy the city life.
> 
> ...


Take care of yourself, Sam. Maybe it would be best to stay put at home for awhile. I know I always look forward to trips, but then I get worn out while vacationing - and it's supposed to be restful. I'm sure some of the fatigue might be due to taking care of the pups, but on the other hand, they are good company for you. I hope I'm not giving medical advice because that's a no-no. Just trying to empathize.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sam, I wish I lived close enough to you that I could babysit while you're gone. I'd give them plenty of love - and kisses, too.[/quote]

You're evidently another one who loves little puppy breath!! 
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

dandylion said:


> It's been an interesting weekend. I'm going back to "tend to my knitting" as my Grandma used to say.
> I'm trying to master an even Enterlac scarf for the Indianapolis Colts volunteer workers in 2012. I've done two scarves in (normal) stitches, but this Enterlac has been a real challange for me.
> Hope to join All y,all next weekend. That's plural for y'all.


Dandylion....Y'all IS plural!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> dandylion - i'm super impressed - i have directions for doing enterlac but everytime i look at them i get cold feet. think when i get back from vacation i am going to take some scrap yarn and see what i can do. it makes a beautiful stitch and i want to learn how to do it. who ever gets your scarf is going to be very lucky. i think most people - unless they do handwork themselves - never really appreciate all the work that goes into something handmade.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jknappva said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion - i'm super impressed - i have directions for doing enterlac but everytime i look at them i get cold feet. think when i get back from vacation i am going to take some scrap yarn and see what i can do. it makes a beautiful stitch and i want to learn how to do it. who ever gets your scarf is going to be very lucky. i think most people - unless they do handwork themselves - never really appreciate all the work that goes into something handmade.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Good Monday to y'all!!!!
> 
> I have to agree with Dave. I too quit...unless things drastically change.
> 
> ...


Please reconsider. I'll be darned if one cynical person who only sees their own viewpoint will drive me away from people I enjoy so much.
JuneK


----------



## treadlelady (Aug 15, 2011)

I too have fibro...but I keep the dpns close at hand and start thinking abbout the yarn i might pick up next! the weather is so wet, then hot then HUMID.....dont know how to feel....so the crafty part of me comes out...in the airconditioning!
south dakota knitter, crocheter, crafter


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam, and I know myself and others thank you for your contributions to the Tea Party. Now for a topic dear to so many KP hearts -- how are the puppies and how is the big little mother??
> 
> What are you knitting at the moment?? I am still working on the socks, chuckles they will get finished before thanksgiving (the beginning of October here in Canada)!


That's exactly what I was thinking when I saw Sam's post ... The puppies ... I haven't seen pics of the puppies, but there again I've had computer problems lately so I haven't been looking ... how are the puppies?


----------



## Bitsey (May 13, 2011)

See everyone next friday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks doris t -- i will be fine once i get there - but here i am almost seventy and i know i will start getting homesick about halfway though the three weeks. lol

sam


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Sam, I wish I lived close enough to you that I could babysit while you're gone. I'd give them plenty of love - and kisses, too.


You're evidently another one who loves little puppy breath!! 
JuneK[/quote]

I want a puppy or a kitten so bad, but it's not the right time yet. I do love doggy kisses!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

It seems the person who was causing the controversy has identified herself from our comments; haven't seen a post from her for about six pages. Ironically, before I started reading this week's teaparty, I thought to myself, I hope Person doesn't post this time, and I've never read anything from her that was about knitting, or anything else but her favorite topics. Wouldn't you know, this is the first time I've seen anything from Person that WAS knitting-related. It was only one post, Person quickly got back on her soapbox. We will miss Dave very much (I'm half in love with him), and, if he won't reconsider, hope he joins in on some other threads.

Sam - Entrelac is NOT difficult, reading about it is scary, but if you just sit down with your needles and do it, you'll be fine. Have a great time in Seattle (my favorite US town), and don't push yourself too hard!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Dave,

Please don't quit. It is very unfair that all of this negativity has to fall on you. We are all adults and should keep ourselves in check here, as in everywhere we go in life.

It is extremely rude for others to hijack threads and use them for their own soapbox and force others to be uncomfortable. 

I usually don't step in and say anything publicly, but this time I had to. I don't want 
Dave to have to get slammed for something he tried to get going as a positive and fun group. 

If the Tea Parties must end, I'll be really bummed, but I will also understand.

Big Hugs to you, Dave!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> I, too, think the soapbox nature of some posts goes beyond "sharing".
> 
> I don't feel that the burden of moderating these posts or keeping KP members in line should fall to Dave. Why are people complaining to him about members espousing politics, medical opinions, etc?
> 
> ...


I so agree with you, Gracieanne! You said what I wanted to.

I just feel so bad that it took such a toll on Dave. I feel really bad about it, to be true.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> > I, too, think the soapbox nature of some posts goes beyond "sharing".
> ...


I think we all feel really bad about it. I don't think Dave or any other valued member should leave because someone has been tactless and inconsiderate.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Sam,

I'm glad to hear that the puppies are doing well. Can you post some new pics when you get back from your vacation?

Have a fun and safe vacation!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

jknappva said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > It's been an interesting weekend. I'm going back to "tend to my knitting" as my Grandma used to say.
> ...


I really meant All, Y'all is plural for y'all. I'll have to be more specific --- but you thought it was funny anyway. That's good


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Sam, I wish I lived close enough to you that I could babysit while you're gone. I'd give them plenty of love - and kisses, too.


You're evidently another one who loves little puppy breath!! 
JuneK[/quote]

Here's a third !!!


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

I have to admit that I have checked in and out for the last couple of weeks. Got really bored with all the medical advice and political references. Skipped over most of the rants. I enjoy the receipes, the laughs and learning about the differences between the countries when it comes to knitting. I have learned a lot from this site and do not want to see it stopped.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you so much Gracieanne and Maelinde. You said it for me too. I haven;t been to the tea party very much the last two weekends and I noticed that the amount of pages had really decreased. This is such an uplifting group of people for the most part, negativity and arguments really should have no place. I read so many wonderful posts on Pocahantas's topic this week. It will cheer you up if you haven't seen it.
The title is "Is It My Imagination or..........?"

Jacki, if you leave, who wins?

Sam, I'm sorry but I couldn't find the magazine with the bear. I really hope you have a good time and enjoy your trip. I know how tiring they are. I get tired going to the grocery store,

Dave you are a gentleman and the best tea party host ever.I always seem to learn something from your very interesting posts. Thank you.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> The closest thing we have to that is the Mesquite Symphony Orchestra, and they invite our club out to costume for the kids concert series featuring music (each has its own show) from Harry Potter, Star Wars, Star Trek, Batman, Chronicles of Narnia, High School Musical (still don't know much about that one), and several others. We get in free and walk through the theater while the orchestra is playing and the kids just _LOVE_ it.
> 
> We have pics online at http://www.ussjoshua.org/gallery.htm
> 
> ...


Maelinde, I enjoyed your fun pix from the Joshua group so much! Looks like you have a great time & also have a chance to serve others. The best of both worlds!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Why are people "tattling" to Dave with PMs? That is unfair to put that kind of stress on a person who is here for our enjoyment. Aside from maybe one post that I got involved in (the over-priced vet), I just usually scroll through those posts that I don't want to read. It is like all the political/religous junk that comes to my email, I simply delete.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Ohhhh, puppy breath. Is there anything sweeter?



dandylion said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, I wish I lived close enough to you that I could babysit while you're gone. I'd give them plenty of love - and kisses, too.
> ...


Here's a third !!![/quote]


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Ohhhh, puppy breath. Is there anything sweeter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Funny what brings people together, isn't it????? 
:thumbup:


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

darowil said:


> Or that men's head are closer to perfect than women's?
> 
> I would not touch that with a 10 foot pole!!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

martin keith said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Or that men's head are closer to perfect than women's?
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a knitting question for all of you experts. I am making a sweater for my sister for Christmas. The pattern calls for a bulky yarn with a guage of 12 sts. for 4 inches. The colors of the yarn were very blah so I found a prettier yarn, but not bulky. When I did my swatch on size 10 needles, it was too lacy. So I tried size 9's and 8's. There was maybe 1/2 of a stitch difference. The 9's were 8.5 for 2 inches and the 8's were 8 for 2 inches. I am going to work in the round because the front and back are the same. The hip measurement is 41 inches. Question: How many stitches do I need to cast on? Pattern is not an issue. Length will be measured as I work the pattern. Please help! I worked the math and want to make sure I am correct!


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have a knitting question for all of you experts. I am making a sweater for my sister for Christmas. The pattern calls for a bulky yarn with a guage of 12 sts. for 4 inches. The colors of the yarn were very blah so I found a prettier yarn, but not bulky. When I did my swatch on size 10 needles, it was too lacy. So I tried size 9's and 8's. There was maybe 1/2 of a stitch difference. The 9's were 8.5 for 2 inches and the 8's were 8 for 2 inches. I am going to work in the round because the front and back are the same. The hip measurement is 41 inches. Question: How many stitches do I need to cast on? Pattern is not an issue. Length will be measured as I work the pattern. Please help! I worked the math and want to make sure I am correct!


I would love to help but the sweater I did ws a top down and I had yarn that worked I would love to know how to do the math


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

dorisgene said:


> FInished my first sock, well actually footie, and am excited to finish the second. I do not know why I put it off. I watched my mother use several dpns, but just never tried myself. It looks huge and awkward, but fits perfectly! Does that say something about me? More comfortable than I remember too, type of yarn makes a world of difference. My sock is not perfect, but I allowed myself this as it was a sample project. A mistake on the bottom and one small hole I didn't tighten enough, see I already learned something and I will wear them! I get ahead of myself, when I finish the second one...
> 
> Here is hoping to lighten the mood:
> 
> ...


 :hunf: the last one cracks me up. when i was a kid, Long, long, long time ago... i would ask mom how to spell something, never did she tell me, it was always go look it up in the dictionary, and i always, said the same thing, if i don't know how to spell it, how do i find it, but i did manage, me and that dictionary got to be good friends,  
i hate all the drama... gonna miss this, i absolutly loved the wk end for the tea party. not gonna beg. but a few bad apples shouldn't ruin the whole pie!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i was also going to share, dh and i bought tomatoes at a large outside flea market and today we canned diced tomatoes. i love to see those pretty jars, really love it when it comes from my own vines, but don't know if its gonna happen this yr or not. from other places i hear the same thing, so i guess everyone is having problems growing stuff this yr. maybe now that our temps are not so high and we have had some rain, i might have some late tomatoes. i think we did like 22 pts. and will have some more when the rest ripen more. ok, well, if this is the last tp it was the most fun and so interesting to this southern gal. i love to hear the ways of other countries.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Take care Sam-it's the getting there isnt it? but once there, you will enjoy your trip I'm sure-all the reasons why you go...just remember that>>>stay strong, and enjoy the little things and don't sweat the other stuff>>> xxx


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

OOh I just wish the Polar Blast that's hitting NZ would blow away>>it's sooo cold here, and I cannot get warm. Worried about the escalating power usage just to get halfway comfy. I am wanting some of your warm air and sunshine.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have a knitting question for all of you experts. I am making a sweater for my sister for Christmas. The pattern calls for a bulky yarn with a guage of 12 sts. for 4 inches. The colors of the yarn were very blah so I found a prettier yarn, but not bulky. When I did my swatch on size 10 needles, it was too lacy. So I tried size 9's and 8's. There was maybe 1/2 of a stitch difference. The 9's were 8.5 for 2 inches and the 8's were 8 for 2 inches. I am going to work in the round because the front and back are the same. The hip measurement is 41 inches. Question: How many stitches do I need to cast on? Pattern is not an issue. Length will be measured as I work the pattern. Please help! I worked the math and want to make sure I am correct!


This is only a suggestion and may not work. In the UK, the ubiquitous yarn weight is _Double Knit_ which we work on needles from 3.75mm to 4.5mm. It gets its name because in the 1950s and 60s lots of patterns started using two strands of 4-ply knitted together as one on larger needles.

Have you tried knitting a test swatch working two strands of your preferred yarn on the needle size specified in the pattern? There are sometimes easier ways to juggle things than re-writing an entire pattern.

It might not work, but equally, it might be worth trying.
Dave


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a knitting question for all of you experts. I am making a sweater for my sister for Christmas. The pattern calls for a bulky yarn with a guage of 12 sts. for 4 inches. The colors of the yarn were very blah so I found a prettier yarn, but not bulky. When I did my swatch on size 10 needles, it was too lacy. So I tried size 9's and 8's. There was maybe 1/2 of a stitch difference. The 9's were 8.5 for 2 inches and the 8's were 8 for 2 inches. I am going to work in the round because the front and back are the same. The hip measurement is 41 inches. Question: How many stitches do I need to cast on? Pattern is not an issue. Length will be measured as I work the pattern. Please help! I worked the math and want to make sure I am correct!
> ...


that is a great idea I will have to remember it for when I have that problem


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

i am not looking forward to it this year - am very tired - am seeing the doctor tomorrow and will talk to him. i have emphasema/copd - use oxygen here at home but have always made the trip without it. usually i do fine - have wheelchair ordered to cart me around. i have oxygen delivered to where i am going to be staying so it is there when i arrive.
i just a bowl of happiness. lol this is not a woe is me - it is just the way things are. i keep on truckin' - figure i have a few good years left. lol

sam[/quote]

Sam, my oldest son has emphsyema and COPD so I know what you're going through. His dr. told him to use his oxygen all the time and it's gotten to the point that he HAS to. Unfortunately, there's a huge fire in the Dismal Swamp that is just a few miles from the city where he lives. And that does NOTHING to help his breathing problem.
Take care of yourself no matter what you decide about going.
Hugs, 
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

DorisT said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, I wish I lived close enough to you that I could babysit while you're gone. I'd give them plenty of love - and kisses, too.
> ...


I want a puppy or a kitten so bad, but it's not the right time yet. I do love doggy kisses![/quote]

My daughter and I each have a cat but neither of us is able to walk a dog so we just love on our friends' dogs. Cats are so independent they don't care....just feed them and give them a clean litter pan and they take care of themselves! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion. The only problem is that I don't have enough yarn to do that. I thought I had it all worked out before I bought the yarn, but I guess I didn't. I know it will work out, probably will have an "aha!" moment in the middle of the night!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> The 9's were 8.5 for 2 inches and the 8's were 8 for 2 inches. I am going to work in the round because the front and back are the same. The hip measurement is 41 inches. Question: How many stitches do I need to cast on? Pattern is not an issue. Length will be measured as I work the pattern. Please help! I worked the math and want to make sure I am correct!


I'll take a shot at this...  If it's 8.5 for 2", you'll have 4.25 sts for 1", which means you'd multiply 4.25 x 41 for the widest part (I got 174.25, which of course you'd round to the number that works out closest to the pattern repeat number); if it's 8 for 2", then you have 4 sts/1", which works out to 164. Is that what you got?

And were the numbers reversed here? The 8 results seem bigger than the 9? Or am I confusing myself?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


My daughter and I each have a cat but neither of us is able to walk a dog so we just love on our friends' dogs. Cats are so independent they don't care....just feed them and give them a clean litter pan and they take care of themselves! LOL!
JuneK[/quote]

I just read in a magazine this morning that a survey showed that cats love women more than men. I don't think that's so true. We had a 15-year-old cat that had to be put to sleep last year and he just loved my husband. He would sit on the arm of his chair and stare at him until he got petted. If my DH ignored him, he'd take his paw and touch his arm to remind him that he was waiting. He loved me, too, but took me for granted, knowing if he came within 2 feet of me, he'd get petted. I love the way cats think.

Sorry about your son. The smoke must be terrific. I have a friend whose daughter and family live probably less than a mile from the Dismal Swamp.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I just read in a magazine this morning that a survey showed that cats love women more than men. I don't think that's so true. We had a 15-year-old cat that had to be put to sleep last year and he just loved my husband. He would sit on the arm of his chair and stare at him until he got petted. If my DH ignored him, he'd take his paw and touch his arm to remind him that he was waiting. He loved me, too, but took me for granted, knowing if he came within 2 feet of me, he'd get petted. I love the way cats think.

Sorry about your son. The smoke must be terrific. I have a friend whose daughter and family live probably less than a mile from the Dismal Swamp.[/quote]

My cat thinks everyone who visits comes to see her! But my daughter's tom cat is scared of everybody unless it's someone who's several times and he's scared to death of men!

For most of us, it depends on which way the wind is blowing but since my son is just a few miles from the fires, there's going to be smoke in the air. They said on the news that it's the largest fire there in years. Wish they'd get a soaking rain. But it gets in the underground peat and just keeps smoldering!
JuneK


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


I think cats are similar to dogs in that they love the person more who feeds them, of course, my cat-while she gets plenty of attention from my boyfriend, she seeks me out for attention when I am there to visit. And I've had cats happy enough to ignore me unless I was studying and go to my boyfriend for attention.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

That is what I got as well. I'll check the needle size again, but at least I know I am on the right track! Thank you so much! It is so nice to have a place to go to for help. I hope you have a great day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

dragontearsofloveI think cats are similar to dogs in that they love the person more who feeds them said:


> 8 cats at my place - all with different personalities. 3 female human caretakers and the cats treat each of us differently.
> I'm sure that cats give back what they get.
> 3 are rescue cats - they run and hide when my mother's guy friend comes over, ( I suspect bad experiences with men during their time living outside)
> My daughter treated the kittens as playmates and they treat her as a littermate now that they are grown. They stalk her and play with her, and she throws balls and toys for them. My mother constantly sneaks the cats treats, so when they see her, they just about run each over trying to get her attention and her treats.
> ...


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i was also going to share, dh and i bought tomatoes at a large outside flea market and today we canned diced tomatoes. i love to see those pretty jars, really love it when it comes from my own vines, but don't know if its gonna happen this yr or not. from other places i hear the same thing, so i guess everyone is having problems growing stuff this yr. maybe now that our temps are not so high and we have had some rain, i might have some late tomatoes. i think we did like 22 pts. and will have some more when the rest ripen more. ok, well, if this is the last tp it was the most fun and so interesting to this southern gal. i love to hear the ways of other countries.


It's not just the tomatoes, we have corn that is only 2 1/2 feet high, but it's growing ears.
The only thing that has grown well in the garden this year is the beans.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


My 14 year old female cat seems to love any male and just tolerates me! I'm the only one that feeds her, but it makes no difference. She gets annoyed with me and has actually attacked me many times. i have scratches on my ankles because she gives me a mean look then just jumps at my ankles. No one else gets this treatment. It's really bad when we've been away on holiday and left her in the care of relatives. I know I will get bitten at soon as she sees me. Believe it or not I love her to bits and will continue to put up with this, but if anyone has any advice I'd love to hear it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when i first got my mama dog hickory she though cats were just for chasing - like a toy - two of the barn cats spend a great deal of time in my house - it took hickory quite a whlle to accept them as part of the household. now when they walk under her chin and drape their tail over her nose she just rolls her eyes - grins and bears it. lol

i tell you they are like children. if i sit down to pet one of the cats - hickory is right there - "pet me, pet me!" she practically lays on her back and has a hissy fit if i don't pet her. i've gotten pretty good at two hand petting. lol 

i've always thought dogs were more personable. they want to spend time with you - hickory has to be where i am - she is practically laying on my feet right now. she likes to go in the car, etc. the cats enjoy the car but they don't beg to go like hickory does.

my 400sqft feet is going to be rocking this winter with three large dogs and two cats. lol

sam


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

inishowenI want a puppy or a kitten so bad said:


> I just read in a magazine this morning that a survey showed that cats love women more than men. I don't think that's so true. We had a 15-year-old cat that had to be put to sleep last year and he just loved my husband. He would sit on the arm of his chair and stare at him until he got petted. If my DH ignored him, he'd take his paw and touch his arm to remind him that he was waiting. He loved me, too, but took me for granted, knowing if he came within 2 feet of me, he'd get petted. I love the way cats think.


I think cats are similar to dogs in that they love the person more who feeds them, of course, my cat-while she gets plenty of attention from my boyfriend, she seeks me out for attention when I am there to visit. And I've had cats happy enough to ignore me unless I was studying and go to my boyfriend for attention.[/quote]
My 14 year old female cat seems to love any male and just tolerates me! I'm the only one that feeds her, but it makes no difference. She gets annoyed with me and has actually attacked me many times. i have scratches on my ankles because she gives me a mean look then just jumps at my ankles. No one else gets this treatment. It's really bad when we've been away on holiday and left her in the care of relatives. I know I will get bitten at soon as she sees me. Believe it or not I love her to bits and will continue to put up with this, but if anyone has any advice I'd love to hear it.[/quote]

Don't want to give advice, but be careful of those cat scratches. Our cat would lie in wait until I went down the hall toward the bedroom and would reach out and catch me on the ankles, too. To him, it was just a form of playing, and I never worried about it until it got infected. Twice, I went to the ER; one of those times I went to the hospital for 3 or 4 days and had to have antibiotics by IV every 6 hours. A woman who used to be a nurse told me I could have died. I refused to get rid of our cat, even though I knew he could be dangerous. I knew that, to him, it was just play. He bit my husband on the arm once even though he loved my husband, and he had to go to the hospital for 5 days. Another time it happened, the ER folks gave my DH a shot and flushed the wound so we had no problem. Whenever we would go to the ER, the nurses would ask "How's Frisky?" And whenever we see our GP, he'll always ask, "How's the cat?" Poor Frisky is no longer with us. Our next cat will be friendlier, I hope.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> when i first got my mama dog hickory she though cats were just for chasing - like a toy - two of the barn cats spend a great deal of time in my house - it took hickory quite a whlle to accept them as part of the household. now when they walk under her chin and drape their tail over her nose she just rolls her eyes - grins and bears it. lol
> 
> i tell you they are like children. if i sit down to pet one of the cats - hickory is right there - "pet me, pet me!" she practically lays on her back and has a hissy fit if i don't pet her. i've gotten pretty good at two hand petting. lol
> 
> ...


I'll probably hear the rockin' all the way to VA, Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

[I'll probably hear the rockin' all the way to VA, Sam.[/quote]

doris - i wouldn't doubt it - you are welcome to come and join us anytime - there is always room for one more. lol

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Now Sam if did enterelac socks your feet would be warm! lol
A posting about enterlac said that doing it in the round was actually easier. And I am doing enterlac socks now and it is easier I think. Assuming of course that you can knit in the round- trying to learn both together might be a little challenging!



thewren said:


> dandylion - i'm super impressed - i have directions for doing enterlac but everytime i look at them i get cold feet. think when i get back from vacation i am going to take some scrap yarn and see what i can do. it makes a beautiful stitch and i want to learn how to do it. who ever gets your scarf is going to be very lucky. i think most people - unless they do handwork themselves - never really appreciate all the work that goes into something handmade.
> 
> sam


[/quote]


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

my 400sqft feet is going to be rocking this winter with three large dogs and two cats. lol
sam[/quote]

Sam,
It sounds like you've decided to keep the puppies? Good for you!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I came up with the same figures- and if you have a choice of sizes than just pick the one closest to this number of stitches so that the shaping is sorted out for you- saves doing the rest of the maths for yourself.



Sorlenna said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > The 9's were 8.5 for 2 inches and the 8's were 8 for 2 inches. I am going to work in the round because the front and back are the same. The hip measurement is 41 inches. Question: How many stitches do I need to cast on? Pattern is not an issue. Length will be measured as I work the pattern. Please help! I worked the math and want to make sure I am correct!
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It was. I think because of the .25! Weird, isn't it?


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

DorisT said:


> inishowenI want a puppy or a kitten so bad said:
> 
> 
> > I just read in a magazine this morning that a survey showed that cats love women more than men. I don't think that's so true. We had a 15-year-old cat that had to be put to sleep last year and he just loved my husband. He would sit on the arm of his chair and stare at him until he got petted. If my DH ignored him, he'd take his paw and touch his arm to remind him that he was waiting. He loved me, too, but took me for granted, knowing if he came within 2 feet of me, he'd get petted. I love the way cats think.
> ...


My 14 year old female cat seems to love any male and just tolerates me! I'm the only one that feeds her, but it makes no difference. She gets annoyed with me and has actually attacked me many times. i have scratches on my ankles because she gives me a mean look then just jumps at my ankles. No one else gets this treatment. It's really bad when we've been away on holiday and left her in the care of relatives. I know I will get bitten at soon as she sees me. Believe it or not I love her to bits and will continue to put up with this, but if anyone has any advice I'd love to hear it.[/quote]

Don't want to give advice, but be careful of those cat scratches. Our cat would lie in wait until I went down the hall toward the bedroom and would reach out and catch me on the ankles, too. To him, it was just a form of playing, and I never worried about it until it got infected. Twice, I went to the ER; one of those times I went to the hospital for 3 or 4 days and had to have antibiotics by IV every 6 hours. A woman who used to be a nurse told me I could have died. I refused to get rid of our cat, even though I knew he could be dangerous. I knew that, to him, it was just play. He bit my husband on the arm once even though he loved my husband, and he had to go to the hospital for 5 days. Another time it happened, the ER folks gave my DH a shot and flushed the wound so we had no problem. Whenever we would go to the ER, the nurses would ask "How's Frisky?" And whenever we see our GP, he'll always ask, "How's the cat?" Poor Frisky is no longer with us. Our next cat will be friendlier, I hope.[/quote]

Thank you for the advice. I have had cats all my life and I'm 59 now so maybe I'm immune to scratches! Having said that, my husband was seriously ill 4 years ago with an infection in his leg. He was in hospital for 3 weeks and on antibiotics. It was a scary time. His leg looked like it would never recover. Even now it's scarred and red. We thought at the time he'd picked up the infection from a few tests he'd had at the hospital the week before, but it couldn't be confirmed. I would hate to think it was anything to do with our cat. Generaly it's just me she attacks.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

inishowen said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > inishowenI want a puppy or a kitten so bad said:
> ...


Don't want to give advice, but be careful of those cat scratches. Our cat would lie in wait until I went down the hall toward the bedroom and would reach out and catch me on the ankles, too. To him, it was just a form of playing, and I never worried about it until it got infected. Twice, I went to the ER; one of those times I went to the hospital for 3 or 4 days and had to have antibiotics by IV every 6 hours. A woman who used to be a nurse told me I could have died. I refused to get rid of our cat, even though I knew he could be dangerous. I knew that, to him, it was just play. He bit my husband on the arm once even though he loved my husband, and he had to go to the hospital for 5 days. Another time it happened, the ER folks gave my DH a shot and flushed the wound so we had no problem. Whenever we would go to the ER, the nurses would ask "How's Frisky?" And whenever we see our GP, he'll always ask, "How's the cat?" Poor Frisky is no longer with us. Our next cat will be friendlier, I hope.[/quote]

Thank you for the advice. I have had cats all my life and I'm 59 now so maybe I'm immune to scratches! Having said that, my husband was seriously ill 4 years ago with an infection in his leg. He was in hospital for 3 weeks and on antibiotics. It was a scary time. His leg looked like it would never recover. Even now it's scarred and red. We thought at the time he'd picked up the infection from a few tests he'd had at the hospital the week before, but it couldn't be confirmed. I would hate to think it was anything to do with our cat. Generaly it's just me she attacks.[/quote]

Yes, cats can be dangerous even they don't mean to be. I still love them, though. Next cat will be a laid back lap cat!  I'm sorry to hear about your husband; glad he recovered. There is such a thing as cat scratch disease, even though I used to think it was a joke.


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

My cat is an indoor cat, and for that reason is declawed to save the furniture. I don't care for animals that wander the area, too much opportunity to come in contact with rabies and other diseases. I have broken him from love nips (biting) by tapping his nose when he tries to bite. He now gives kisses (like a dog), but still likes to jump out at my ankles as I go by.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

DorisT said:


> inishowenI want a puppy or a kitten so bad said:
> 
> 
> > I just read in a magazine this morning that a survey showed that cats love women more than men. I don't think that's so true. We had a 15-year-old cat that had to be put to sleep last year and he just loved my husband. He would sit on the arm of his chair and stare at him until he got petted. If my DH ignored him, he'd take his paw and touch his arm to remind him that he was waiting. He loved me, too, but took me for granted, knowing if he came within 2 feet of me, he'd get petted. I love the way cats think.
> ...


My 14 year old female cat seems to love any male and just tolerates me! I'm the only one that feeds her, but it makes no difference. She gets annoyed with me and has actually attacked me many times. i have scratches on my ankles because she gives me a mean look then just jumps at my ankles. No one else gets this treatment. It's really bad when we've been away on holiday and left her in the care of relatives. I know I will get bitten at soon as she sees me. Believe it or not I love her to bits and will continue to put up with this, but if anyone has any advice I'd love to hear it.[/quote]

Don't want to give advice, but be careful of those cat scratches. Our cat would lie in wait until I went down the hall toward the bedroom and would reach out and catch me on the ankles, too. To him, it was just a form of playing, and I never worried about it until it got infected. Twice, I went to the ER; one of those times I went to the hospital for 3 or 4 days and had to have antibiotics by IV every 6 hours. A woman who used to be a nurse told me I could have died. I refused to get rid of our cat, even though I knew he could be dangerous. I knew that, to him, it was just play. He bit my husband on the arm once even though he loved my husband, and he had to go to the hospital for 5 days. Another time it happened, the ER folks gave my DH a shot and flushed the wound so we had no problem. Whenever we would go to the ER, the nurses would ask "How's Frisky?" And whenever we see our GP, he'll always ask, "How's the cat?" Poor Frisky is no longer with us. Our next cat will be friendlier, I hope.[/quote]

to make a long story short, we went through the same thing, our kitten got scared ran up a tree, (at the time we let her out with us and she stayed with us, only a dog barked at her, and spooked her) so after i climbed up a tall ladder and drug her out of the tree, she was terrified and my husb. was taking her inside, and she was so panicked she bit him on finger. hard.... well by the next day, was swollen, by evening, was serious, went to er. wanted to keep him, we thought nah. ended up next day seeing surgeon and did surgery at 8 pm, and spent 3 days in hosp. she bit to the bone and they had to leave wound open for it to heal from inside out. wow, they said a cat has the most bad bacteria in his mouth of most animals. so be careful.


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

I have been reading the posts on the tea party for a few weeks now but have never posted anything cause did not really have anything to say, but feel that I need to say that though I completely understand why Fireball Dave feels the way he does I do hope that something can be done so we do not lose the tea party, and Daves recipes and information about them (or anything else really) are so great I think we would miss out on learning something new every week. 

Sam, I too deal with clinical depression and never want to leave my house. I am usually in bed by eight, partly from soreness (have back and hip issues,) partly because of the depression, and I think partly from boredom. I took my girls to Denver to go to Water World a few weeks ago and even though I dreaded the trip once I got on the road had a lot of fun, was up till 12:30 each night and was kinda sorry when it was time to come home. 
I understand the reluctance to go but sometimes the change of scenery and the day to day living can really do some good. 
And I love that you said you go back to visit the book shops! I love books and love to browse the used book shops.

Okay sorry this is so long, guess I did have something to say after all.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I just read in a magazine this morning that a survey showed that cats love women more than men. I don't think that's so true. We had a 15-year-old cat that had to be put to sleep last year and he just loved my husband. He would sit on the arm of his chair and stare at him until he got petted. If my DH ignored him, he'd take his paw and touch his arm to remind him that he was waiting. He loved me, too, but took me for granted, knowing if he came within 2 feet of me, he'd get petted. I love the way cats think.


My oldest cat, Osiris, used to be Randy's, but lately he's just been attached to _my_ hip. He's 13 and a pet quality pure breed American Bombay. We got him when he was 9 months old back in San Diego and just love that old boy.

Our youngest cat, Tatiana, is also my kitty, although once Randy gets home from work, she just has to tell him all about her day. She's fairly quiet until Randy gets home. It is so cute. She becomes his cat for all of 2 hours, and then back to being mine. 

We have 2 cats, but like to say we have 2 many. 
:lol:


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, you don't own a cat the cat owns you.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Yeah, you don't own a cat the cat owns you.


Patty, truer words were never spoken.

I wouldn't trade our cats for anything, though. Even though they're so far apart in age - Osiris is 13, Tatiana is 4 - they're so close to each other. They're _always_ together.

I'd forgotten to mention that Tati is a Tortie, but the mean Tortie attitude seems to be lacking in her. <phew!> She is a very sweet, loving little girl. Her only naughty trait is that she likes to sit on an arm rest and swat at people right on the rear end, sometimes grabbing. It is really funny.

She's also called the "Dairy Fairy" as nobody can eat anything with dairy products in it without giving her some. Ice cream in particular. I'll have to get a picture of her with her face pressed into a Blue Bell ice cream cup one of these days. It really is quite funny.

Osiris likes to dig in when kneading people, and I get scratched quite a bit. My doctor will ask me "your cats really love you, don't they?" Yeah. I've not gotten any infections, as I'm really careful. It is really hard keeping 2 lap cats off the lap when temps are so hot.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Yeah, you don't own a cat the cat owns you.


Dogs have owners, cats have _staff_!

Dave


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, you don't own a cat the cat owns you.
> ...


I like that Dave , very true


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm an owner and a staff!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too Pammie! 6 dogs 4 cats.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dave you are so right! I love all my pets but the dogs are so much more loving in return. Cats only come when THEY want to. Dogs love you no matter what. Guess that is why the saying is Dogs are Mans best friend.

By the way, very glad to see you still around.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

settleg said:


> Dave you are so right! I love all my pets but the dogs are so much more loving in return. Cats only come when THEY want to. Dogs love you no matter what. Guess that is why the saying is Dogs are Mans best friend.
> 
> By the way, very glad to see you still around.


My cats are very affectionate. Some come to meet me when I come back in the car.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

settleg said:


> Dave you are so right! I love all my pets but the dogs are so much more loving in return. Cats only come when THEY want to. Dogs love you no matter what. Guess that is why the saying is Dogs are Mans best friend.
> 
> By the way, very glad to see you still around.


The difference between cats and dogs is best illustrated by their attitude when you're putting up a set of shelves.

The dog watches and thinks "That's great, I don't know what you're doing, but it's really good"!

Whereas a cat will sit on the arm of a chair and smirk, thinking, "That's all wong. You really are an idiot, it'll never hold all those books. You do realise it isn't straight, don't you? No of course you wouldn't, that's because you're just another thick human trying to be clever. By the way, I'm feeling peckish, I suppose you expect me to do the 'affectionate moggie' bit to make you feel wanted, it's so demeaning. It's tough being a cat, if we could work a can-opener we wouldn't need your lot at all."

Well something like that!

Dave


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Dave you are so right! I love all my pets but the dogs are so much more loving in return. Cats only come when THEY want to. Dogs love you no matter what. Guess that is why the saying is Dogs are Mans best friend.
> ...


i swear you have met my cat scout. she will just sit in a chair across from you and give you the look, like stupid human, stupid human. now harper is another story, she is the ultimate air head, but scout, will flop in the floor and wait for either one of us or poor bailey our sheltie, they are about the same size, scout waits and gives the unsuspecting swat. and then looks at you again, like ha, got you again,


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dave, My 6 month old puppy is named Bailey! He is a joy, but is a big boy so you think he should be older, and calmer. This is the first large dog puppy we have ever had. Little ones are easier because of their size. He's teething right now and I really have to watch. He thinks my hands and arms are much more soothing!


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, My 6 month old puppy is named Bailey! He is a joy, but is a big boy so you think he should be older, and calmer. This is the first large dog puppy we have ever had. Little ones are easier because of their size. He's teething right now and I really have to watch. He thinks my hands and arms are much more soothing!


my baby is Gizmo and she is 3yrs old and weights in at 4.8 lbs I saved her from a lady that had 4 in a tiny trailer she keep them fenced in and hardly ever go out side. I just had to save her I love her so much she goes with me most of the time


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Gizmo is so adorable. Did you make her sweater? Thank you for sharing


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pattys76 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, you don't own a cat the cat owns you.
> ...


Oh so true. I'm wrapped around so many kitty paws.

Our cats are so spoiled rotten, I keep checking their legs for an expiration date. :shock:


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

settleg said:


> Dave you are so right! I love all my pets but the dogs are so much more loving in return. Cats only come when THEY want to. Dogs love you no matter what. Guess that is why the saying is Dogs are Mans best friend.
> 
> By the way, very glad to see you still around.


I don't know about that. Both of our cats come _running_when called. They'll sometimes do tricks. I think they both might have been a dog in a previous life. LOL


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Dave you are so right! I love all my pets but the dogs are so much more loving in return. Cats only come when THEY want to. Dogs love you no matter what. Guess that is why the saying is Dogs are Mans best friend.
> ...


I've had cats like that before. The ones we have now are just very laid back ones who have sudden short bursts of energy, then they're out for an hour.

These two expect snuggling at any time of day they see fit. Never mind if you're working on a project, sleeping, having to leave to go somewhere. Nope! Their snuggle-fest HAS to come first. And we're such the suckers that we do stop and snuggle them and be late. LOL


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning everybody.

First of all I would like to thank everybody for their constructive posts and messages of support, I will never be able to reply to each of them personally, but everything said has been carefully noted.

It is clear most want the Tea Parties to continue in the form I originally envisaged. That is, as a pleasant, friendly and polite, free-form chat about our day-to-day lives over a cup of tea and a slice of cake. In view of this I am willing to give it one last try this coming weekend, to see whether the format can be salvaged.

However, there will be changes. Henceforth, there will be a complete ban on subjects such as: political dogma, party politics, biochemical and medical research, in-depth explorations of the efficacy of various health remedies and the role of the pharmaceutical industry, macro-economics, religious doctrine and discussion of any conspiracies less than two hundred and fifty years old.

I have a remedy as well, page after page of particle physics and if that fails to bore you into a coma, yards of abstruse art philosophy regarding Relational Art and whether it truly merits status as the first 'ism' of the twenty-first century. Be afraid, be very afraid, I am capable of making even tax law look exciting!

Of course this won't be necessary, since everybody will be far too busy swapping receipts for scrumptious dishes, posting pretty pictures of exciting places, adorable pets and fun objects of desire, there will be stories of current projects, tales of holidays, shows, craft fairs, exhibitions, concerts, films and other cultural and sporting activities, with a smattering of witty anecdotes and entertaing historical footnotes thrown in for good measure.

In short, the _Tea Party Concept_ is light conversation of a non-controversial nature suitable for the drawing-room. If that is in anyway unclear, think of the kind of chat one might expect to have with one's hair-dresser or colourist: "How are the children?" snip, "Have you booked up for a holiday this year?" snip, "I'm off with my other half to the Costa del Sol," snip, "we like it there and the kids love the beach" snip, "Have you tried the new Mexican restaurant in the High Street yet?" snip, "a couple of us went there last week, they're very friendly and the food was really nice" snip, snip, snip!

If you want a political or religious debate, or to explore scientific research, start a new thread because this really isn't the place.

If my concept appeals, then fine, otherwise I shall not start another Tea Party after this weekend.

Dave


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds abolutely perfect Dave! I look forward to the tea
party the way it should be. I'm off to substitute 1/2 a day today (8-12). Should be interesting; it is at the school I retired from. Nice thing about subbing is that I can either accept a job for a day or not. If I have a bad day, I don't ever have to go back to that classroom. In the meantime I get my "teacher fix". LOL Have a lovely day Dave.
Gwen


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you Dave. I'll be looking forward to some benign conversation and good humor.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you, Dave....I'm so glad you reconsidered. As I'm sure most on the forum are. I'm again looking forward to Fri. evening, Virginia-time! Even though I'm no longer able to cook, I look forward to the delish-sounding receipt I know you'll have for us!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi everyone! Ok...I admit that even though I quit, I've still been reading....I'm just addicted. I absolutely agree with Dave, and do here and now pledge to be noting but polite company. Hopefully I won't be boring! 

Thanks Dave, I would have REALLY missed you!! I was already missing most everyone else too.  Yea for the Tea Party!

I'll post my stuffed zucchini recipe this weekend.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> settleg said:
> 
> 
> > Dave you are so right! I love all my pets but the dogs are so much more loving in return. Cats only come when THEY want to. Dogs love you no matter what. Guess that is why the saying is Dogs are Mans best friend.
> ...


That's hilarious, Dave! I'm sure that's exactly how a cat would think, but I love them anyway.

I just read your post to DH and he laughed, too. Told me to forward it to a friend who loves cats, which I'll do. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sounds good to me, Dave! If for some reason, someone goes "off track," I give you permission to set them straight and that includes me.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Maelinde.
These two expect snuggling at any time of day they see fit. Never mind if you're working on a project said:


> That's the kind of cat I want when we're ready for another one. I quess it's a question of - do I get a kitten and bring it up my way - or do I get an older cat that is already laid back?
> 
> The funniest thing our cat used to do - when we were packing for a trip, he'd climb into the half empty suitcase and go to sleep. It always made me sad to have to leave him - and that's just the way he wanted me to feel.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

rosaposa13 said:


> Hi all it is a sunny late Sunday morning here in Gold coast Qld. I have been painting our bedroom, did doors and window frames, skirting boards...a lot of hard work crawling into the bottom of our closet. I am just about done now. I discovered almost odorless turps to get this paint off of my hands. all I can think about is what my paint stained fingers will do to my yarn.


Rosaposa13, I have to know what color is your bedroom now?


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Well I'm off now to see if my electric sewing machine will fit into an antique sewing machine stand and if it does I'll renovate the stand so I can use it in my new craft room.
> Bigs hugs PurpleV


Anxious to hear if the sewing machine cabinet will work. Have you decided on a color for your new craft room?


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> on a side note...I truly believe all the prayers for my daughter are working. She is afraid to say it, but is starting to feel her old self. Had her blood drawn on Thursday and tomorrow we will get the results. The insurance company approved another month of IV antibiotics. Thank you to all who have been keeping her on your prayer list and if it isn't too much I would love it if you continue to do so...You see..there are good people still left and a lot of them are on this forum!!!!!


I am just thrilled to hear that your lovely daughter is feeling better & on her way back to health. We shall continue to hold her in the Light!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you Dave I am so glad everthing that has been said and we can get back to the true meaning of the tea party.. I am glad you are going to be back with us. enough said. See you on Friday,and have a great week.(or what is left of it.)


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

scotslass said:


> Bluebirdlet said:
> 
> 
> > scotslass said:
> ...


Sounds lovely! Thanks for the vision!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

inishowen said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > silvercharms said:
> ...


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I agree with you. Recipes, light conversation and knitting tips are always appreciated. Politics, financial discussions and any type of disagreeable topics should be banned.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks Dave! Ground rules never hurt. 

I have a question for you: If this were a real British Tea, what would the refreshments actually be? Tea of course, sandwiches? All sweets? Alcohol? Is it like an appetizer course before dinner? I hate showing my ignorance, but . . .


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

BethChaya said:


> I agree with you. Recipes, light conversation and knitting tips are always appreciated. Politics, financial discussions and any type of disagreeable topics should be banned.


Right on!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

dorisgene said:


> Here is hoping to lighten the mood:
> 
> The Things That Drive A Sane Person Mad:
> 
> ...


Doris, thank you for your light-hearted repartee in the midst of the storm!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> According to a certain seventeen yearold, it's called _anno domini_. Don't worry I've set him polishing the silver... and the brass... and there's a sackful of coal that needs painting white!


Dave, who can blame you for the unending frustration that you must feel! I feel it, & I'm not in the middle of it!

Thanks for showing your lovely wit & humor in spite of all!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i lived in seattle for twenty years. i go back once a year to visit the used book stores, eat all the fresh fish i can, eat good chinese, visit friends, enjoy the city life.
> 
> i am not looking forward to it this year - am very tired - am seeing the doctor tomorrow and will talk to him. i have emphasema/copd - use oxygen here at home but have always made the trip without it. usually i do fine - have wheelchair ordered to cart me around. i have oxygen delivered to where i am going to be staying so it is there when i arrive.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> gracieanne said:
> 
> 
> > I, too, think the soapbox nature of some posts goes beyond "sharing".
> ...


Yes, indeed!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a knitting question for all of you experts. I am making a sweater for my sister for Christmas. The pattern calls for a bulky yarn with a guage of 12 sts. for 4 inches. The colors of the yarn were very blah so I found a prettier yarn, but not bulky. When I did my swatch on size 10 needles, it was too lacy. So I tried size 9's and 8's. There was maybe 1/2 of a stitch difference. The 9's were 8.5 for 2 inches and the 8's were 8 for 2 inches. I am going to work in the round because the front and back are the same. The hip measurement is 41 inches. Question: How many stitches do I need to cast on? Pattern is not an issue. Length will be measured as I work the pattern. Please help! I worked the math and want to make sure I am correct!
> ...


Hi! Sometimes, adding a lighter weight yarn works perfectly to get the bulky gauge that you need. You perhaps could add a strand of sport weight yarn or even finer, in a coordinating color, to the knitting worsted weight you have selected.

Would love to hear what works for you!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The tea trolley is back on track and the original engineer is back at the wheel----I think I can smell the tea and coffee brewing and the biscuits baking---or is that just delight in the anticipation?


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good morning everybody.
> It is clear most want the Tea Parties to continue in the form I originally envisaged. That is, as a pleasant, friendly and polite, free-form chat about our day-to-day lives over a cup of tea and a slice of cake. In view of this I am willing to give it one last try this coming weekend, to see whether the format can be salvaged.
> 
> However, there will be changes. Henceforth, there will be a complete ban on subjects such as: political dogma, party politics, biochemical and medical research, in-depth explorations of the efficacy of various health remedies and the role of the pharmaceutical industry, macro-economics, religious doctrine and discussion of any conspiracies less than two hundred and fifty years old.
> ...


This is excellent! I do apologize for not getting to the tea party until so late. Now I realize that we have one more chance, & although I do love art, Dave, I am very afraid! So I'll do my best to be good, & look forward to being with you this week-end.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Yay!!!! I'm on board, for sure! 
I'm looking forward to seeing the recipe for stuffed zucchini and hearing from our own U K friends what a real, English tea is and what is served. 

I have books and recipes re: authentic English Teas, but what a pleasure to hear the history and facts from those who really live it. 
Hurry up Friday!!! Sue


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The tea trolley is back on track and the original engineer is back at the wheel----I think I can smell the tea and coffee brewing and the biscuits baking---or is that just delight in the anticipation?


Well almost, I've been meaning to explain what I mean by a _tea trolley_ for ages, it isn't exactly a bus on rails! Tea trolleys are two or three large trays attached to a frame, the top tier is sometimes removable and fitted with handles for use as a tray that can be carried from guest to guest with cups of tea. This construction is fitted with casters or small wheels so it can be loaded up with all the goodies needed for afternoon tea and wheeled from the kitchen to the drawing room. One has to bear in mind, if there is a table in the drawing room it will probably be tiny, certainly not big enough for all the cake stands, dishes, plates, cups and saucers, cutlery etc., and a tea pot and water jug. A tea trolley solves the problem.

In offices and factories, _tea ladies_ woud push their trolley to the workers. On the top tier would be an urn of hot water, teapot, cups saucers and spoons, as well as milk and sugar, beneath would be a selection of cakes and biscuits. Think of it as moving furniture.

Hope that clarifies things
Dave


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sounds good to me, Dave! If for some reason, someone goes "off track," I give you permission to set them straight and that includes me.


ME TOO!!! And that goes for anyone, If I get annoying or boring please tell me. Just tell me to Mind My Manners. That's what my Momma used to tell us all whenever we would get rowdy.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thanks Dave! Ground rules never hurt.
> 
> I have a question for you: If this were a real British Tea, what would the refreshments actually be? Tea of course, sandwiches? All sweets? Alcohol? Is it like an appetizer course before dinner? I hate showing my ignorance, but . . .


Siouxann I think this is an excellent question, I've wanted to ask, but didn't have the nerve. I've read about Teatime in books, but that was generally in romance novels, and they glossed over it. Please Dave and all you others who normally have Real Teatime, what is it, is it just early dinner?? I've heard that you normally don't eat your dinner until later in the evening.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good to me, Dave! If for some reason, someone goes "off track," I give you permission to set them straight and that includes me.
> ...


I was inteviewed for a job once and the interviewer told me to "mind my P's and Q's" when I started working. I still don't know what P's and Q's are.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

I know this one!!! Beer used to be sold by the pint and quart in pubs. Bartenders and servers would be told to mind their Ps (Pints) and Qs (Quarts). Meaning mind your own business and don't stick it into others' business. Another way to say Mind your manners.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I was inteviewed for a job once and the interviewer told me to "mind my P's and Q's" when I started working. I still don't know what P's and Q's are.


One origin of the story of "mind your Ps and Qs" comes from early printing presses. Printers placed individual letters on a frame to print a page of text. The letters were reversed, making it easy to mistake lowercase p's and q's in setting the type. A reminder to stay watchful of the details. According to Wokipedia there are quite a few stories behind this saying

Another origin comes from English pubs and taverns of the seventeenth century. Bartenders would keep a watch on the alcohol consumption of the patrons; keeping an eye on the pints and quarts that were consumed. As a reminder to the patrons, the bartender would recommend they "mind their Ps and Qs". This may also have been a reminder to bartenders not to confuse the two units, written as "p" and "q" on the tally slate.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

oops sorry that should be Wikipedia , getting late and I have had a busy day in the garden ! lol


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> I know this one!!! Beer used to be sold by the pint and quart in pubs. Bartenders and servers would be told to mind their Ps (Pints) and Qs (Quarts). Meaning mind your own business and don't stick it into others' business. Another way to say Mind your manners.


Thanks, Patty, I never heard that one before. I'll try to remember to do that on the Tea Party.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks, dollyclaire, we have such smart folks on the Tea Party. Next time I have a question I'll know just where to go for an answer.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Patty76 and Dollyclaire, yours are the explanation I've always taken. In London pubs, putting one's drinks 'on the slate' to be settled up on pay day, was common practice until quite recently. Besides selling pints of ale to be drunk on the premises, many pubs also made _off-sales_ of alcohol to be taken home, people would buy _a pitcher of ale_ by the quart, so it was very important for barmaids to put a mark in the right column on the slate. Most people were paid weekly in cash on a Friday, the building trade on Thursdays, so that's when the slates were wiped clean.

In the 1980s, I used a bar where the landlord didn't want a till in the clubbish upstairs bar reserved for owners of local businesses and executives to relax and/or entertain clients, they kept a tally and gave us a weekly bill on a Friday. Same principle, just a bit more upmarket.

Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > The tea trolley is back on track and the original engineer is back at the wheel----I think I can smell the tea and coffee brewing and the biscuits baking---or is that just delight in the anticipation?
> ...


I used to have a tea trolley. It lived in front of the west window in my dining room. It was "brass" with big oval sheets of glass on each level, which could be removed for easy cleaning. I love the words "tea trolley"; so much more charming than tea cart.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> I know this one!!! Beer used to be sold by the pint and quart in pubs. Bartenders and servers would be told to mind their Ps (Pints) and Qs (Quarts). Meaning mind your own business and don't stick it into others' business. Another way to say Mind your manners.


Oh! good insight! I always thought it had to do with the similarity between lower case 'p' & 'q'; & how carefully we had to remember which was which as children.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I was inteviewed for a job once and the interviewer told me to "mind my P's and Q's" when I started working. I still don't know what P's and Q's are.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Thanks Dave! Ground rules never hurt.
> 
> I have a question for you: If this were a real British Tea, what would the refreshments actually be? Tea of course, sandwiches? All sweets? Alcohol? Is it like an appetizer course before dinner? I hate showing my ignorance, but . . .


_and_



dandylion said:


> Yay!!!! I'm on board, for sure!
> I'm looking forward to seeing the recipe for stuffed zucchini and hearing from our own U K friends what a real, English tea is and what is served.
> 
> I have books and recipes re: authentic English Teas, but what a pleasure to hear the history and facts from those who really live it.
> Hurry up Friday!!! Sue


_Afternoon Tea_ is an interesting topic and has been the subject of many writings, including a small paper by me some twenty-eight years ago. To understand what is eaten, one needs to look at the reasons for the repast's existence, the location, timing and circumstances of the meal and the day of the week. The biggest differences are between _Afternoon Tea_ and _High Tea_ and I'll try to separate out these terms too.

I have in recent years considered up-dating my little history and and re-publishing it, the orginal is a tad over-distilled and academic for light reading, but it was more of an exercise in staving off boredom one Spring when I lots of spare time whilst working on a thoroughly dull project.

I'm tempted to dig out the little work and give it to a couple of lads to produce a precis, but they seem to think polishing the silver and the brass is a more urgent task! Heigh-Ho, I'll try to compose a short _potted history_ sometime over the weekend, if people would like to read such a thing. It's actually quite a fascinating slice of social history, but I wonder if such would break my own rules on specialist subjects!

Dave

p.s. _Stuffed Zucchini_ sound great, I look forward to your receipt, although we call them _courgettes_ over here.


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Gizmo is so adorable. Did you make her sweater? Thank you for sharing


no but I am working on one for her my Mom bought that for her for Christmas it was so nice of her to remember her fur grandbaby


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> I used to have a tea trolley. It lived in front of the west window in my dining room. It was "brass" with big oval sheets of glass on each level, which could be removed for easy cleaning. I love the words "tea trolley"; so much more charming than tea cart.


I so agree, it does sound nicer. I do get quite confused by the word 'cart' when in America, it usually refers to something somewhat larger in the UK and is usually drawn by a horse, although I've seen _dog-carts_ and _ox-carts_ too.

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I have a remedy as well, page after page of particle physics and if that fails to bore you into a coma, yards of abstruse art philosophy regarding Relational Art and whether it truly merits status as the first 'ism' of the twenty-first century. Be afraid, be very afraid, I am capable of making even tax law look exciting!
> 
> Dave


Yawn, I for one beg you not to do this  This is what public television is for when I want it. Thanks anyway, Your High and other teas and recipes will be most anticipated, however.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Dave....I'm so glad you reconsidered. As I'm sure most on the forum are. I'm again looking forward to Fri. evening, Virginia-time! Even though I'm no longer able to cook, I look forward to the delish-sounding receipt I know you'll have for us!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


I'll try to post a no-cook _culinary assemblage_ over the weekend especially for you. Did you see my no-cook pasta sauces a couple of weeks ago, they're always useful to have as a standby for days when one isn't up to cooking!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll try to compose a short _potted history_ sometime over the weekend, if people would like to read such a thing. It's actually quite a fascinating slice of social history, but I wonder if such would break my own rules on specialist subjects!

Dave

dave - without reservation i would say that we are all looking forward to a history lesson from you. can't see that you are even bending the rules. we just ended a small discussion of the origins of "p's and q"s that i really found interesting - i had to idea where the saying came from.

so regale us with your history lesson - i may even have a cup of tea while i read it.

i'm really looking forward to this friday - so glad that you are giving it another go.

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Sam, I'll try to put something together, it's a big subject so I might serialise it!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bring it on . . . .

sam



FireballDave said:


> Thanks Sam, I'll try to put something together, it's a big subject so I might serialise it!
> 
> Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

In the U S, Hollywood shows us that the room service, "tea trolleys" are, of course, made of shiny chrome and are large enough to hold the actor who is hiding on the lower shelf, escaping from the hotel room. :lol:



FireballDave said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > The tea trolley is back on track and the original engineer is back at the wheel----I think I can smell the tea and coffee brewing and the biscuits baking---or is that just delight in the anticipation?
> ...


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh, my goodness! We have one of those, and the top tray also opens and rotates into a game table. You can hide things in the little space created too. Wow! Perhaps I'll actually serve tea on it!

I have attended High Tea (or something close) here at the St. James Tea Room. It is quite fancy, the tea is excellent, the foods fabulous and there are lovely ladies in long skirts that come and check up on you, get more tea, treats and can share lots of information about the types of tea being served. Little private compartments for 2 to 4, and then larger areas. They also have big trunks full of the most wonderful hats that anyone can go through and wear while having tea. It is a blast! Don't know as I'll ever get to England....but this is still lovely.



FireballDave said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > The tea trolley is back on track and the original engineer is back at the wheel----I think I can smell the tea and coffee brewing and the biscuits baking---or is that just delight in the anticipation?
> ...


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Here are some pics of our kitties.


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

I have attended several Lady's Tea at my Church and you dress up and the tables are decorated by one of the lady's and she makes sure that all have tea and treats it is a lot of fun we also have several tea places here in the area you have to book a time to go in. Dave thank you for giving this another try


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

And may I make another small suggestion -- don't go whining to Dave in private messages when something is posted that you (the general "you") don't agree with. He is the host of the tea party, not the moderator of this forum. BarbaraSD



FireballDave said:


> Good morning everybody.
> 
> First of all I would like to thank everybody for their constructive posts and messages of support, I will never be able to reply to each of them personally, but everything said has been carefully noted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Dave,

Sounds good to me. I love the atmosphere in here when it is light, airy, and filled with delicious receipts/recipes. 

I'm a happy camper and look forward to this weekend's Tea Party.

although, I'll be out on Saturday. Sci-Fi club day.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> That's the kind of cat I want when we're ready for another one. I quess it's a question of - do I get a kitten and bring it up my way - or do I get an older cat that is already laid back?
> 
> The funniest thing our cat used to do - when we were packing for a trip, he'd climb into the half empty suitcase and go to sleep. It always made me sad to have to leave him - and that's just the way he wanted me to feel.


You know what, Doris? We've had the best luck adopting both older kittens (no younger than 9 months old) and older cats.

I'd suggest visiting http://www.petfinder.com/index.html

We found Tatiana by visiting that site. We were directed to an animal rescue that we had never heard of before, and found such a sweetheart. She is now 4, but we adopted her at age 11 months.

Osiris is now 13, and we adopted him at age 9 months.

We gave our cats the names, as Osiris didn't have a name at adoption time, and Tatiana's name was originally Spackle. I didn't like it, and neither did she. I had meant to name her Titania from "Midsummer Night's Dream", but accidentally called her Tatiana and she responded immediately. Her nickname is Tati. It is funny to think what her nickname would have been for Titania.... <ducking and running> :shock:

Visit a few cats and see which one fits best with you. We've always done that and have had the best of luck. 

Funny thing just now? Tati just hopped up on the couch (ears burning) and chirped in my ear - I turned and she gave me a lil kiss on the cheek. I love that little girl.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Your cats look so devoted to each other, Maelinde! Makes me think that if we get another cat, we'll adopt two. They keep each other company.

I remember when we bought our first house, we also adopted a puppy and kitten at the same time. We were both still working at the time, and the first time we left them alone, we came home to the biggest mess. The puppy had taken books out of the bookcase and chewed on them. I know it was the puppy because of the size of the tooth marks. And the kitten had somehow found my beautiful hat that I wore on my honeymoon. It had a small veil and a little bird made of real feathers perched on one side. The veil was torn and the bird had been chewed up. I cried over that. But it was fun to watch them grow up together. They used to chase each other around and around in circles in the back yard. We've had many cats and dogs since then, but you always have the memories of each one.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > That's the kind of cat I want when we're ready for another one. I quess it's a question of - do I get a kitten and bring it up my way - or do I get an older cat that is already laid back?
> ...


Awwww! That's what I miss! She read your mind!

About adopting, we visit the animal shelter every once in a while. I buy cans of fancy cat food and make catnip toys for them so I have an excuse to "visit" the cats. My DH tells all the workers what I'm up to. I'm just waiting for a "sign" that "this" is the cat for me. On the other hand, if I had my way, I'd bring every one of them home!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Well almost, I've been meaning to explain what I mean by a _tea trolley_ for ages, it isn't exactly a bus on rails! Tea trolleys are two or three large trays attached to a frame, the top tier is sometimes removable and fitted with handles for use as a tray that can be carried from guest to guest with cups of tea. This construction is fitted with casters or small wheels so it can be loaded up with all the goodies needed for afternoon tea and wheeled from the kitchen to the drawing room.


Dave,

When I worked in Human Resources at a local hospital in Dallas, there were tea ladies that pushed a cart very much like the one in your picture. The only exception was that it was metal, not wood.

I loved it when they'd come in the morning and afternoon. They also had bottled water, coffee. In the afternoons they'd have finger sandwiches, iced tea, and bottled sodas. It was one of only a few places I've worked that had a service like it. The hospital is long gone now, but that was one of the best parts of working there. My supervisor gave me several gift certificates to use with the tea ladies, and they got used up every time. 

This brought back a very wonderful memory. Thank you Dave!!!!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I came in a little late today too. The housework called. However I am reorganizing my craft room in anticipation of my friends visit. It's been changed again to Sept 3. So far she has commissions for four purses so that should keep us busy.

Dave I cannot tell you how delighted I am that you are so gracious as to give the tea party another go. We all love it so. And tomorrow is Friday! I really am excited and can't wait I don't know what recipe I'll share as I have none written down and I don't measure.

Have a great evening everyone and see you at the tea party.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sam, are you safely in Seattle or did you change your mind and stay home? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

We have also always had cats until we moved to the mountains. I love cats, but I just can't make one "house bound" as all my cats have always had the freedom to come and go. When we moved out here we left our cat with our son in our old house so he could still have her while he finished school. She lived to be a ripe 15 yrs old. We knew that when we came to the mountains that most outdoor cats didn't survive. Between the coyotes and owls they disappear quickly. I couldn't stand the heartache if we lost ours that way. So...just us and our (at the time Chocolate Lab - Mo) moved up here.

We now have a "foundling" (she found us!) and she is some sort of a cross between a brindled pit and a lab. She is a sweetheart!!!! Then we acquired a Plott Hound (the state dog of North Carolina). Our first true hunting dog....but we don't hunt. He is a HUGE boy 100+ pounds and as sweet as can be. When he "cries" a trail, we just cringe and hope it isn't a bear! So far it has been rabbits, squirrels, and probably a few deer. No one has ever been injured..he just like to give some chase and howl! LOL



DorisT said:


> Your cats look so devoted to each other, Maelinde! Makes me think that if we get another cat, we'll adopt two. They keep each other company.
> 
> I remember when we bought our first house, we also adopted a puppy and kitten at the same time. We were both still working at the time, and the first time we left them alone, we came home to the biggest mess. The puppy had taken books out of the bookcase and chewed on them. I know it was the puppy because of the size of the tooth marks. And the kitten had somehow found my beautiful hat that I wore on my honeymoon. It had a small veil and a little bird made of real feathers perched on one side. The veil was torn and the bird had been chewed up. I cried over that. But it was fun to watch them grow up together. They used to chase each other around and around in circles in the back yard. We've had many cats and dogs since then, but you always have the memories of each one.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I'm tempted to dig out the little work and give it to a couple of lads to produce a precis, but they seem to think polishing the silver and the brass is a more urgent task! Heigh-Ho, I'll try to compose a short _potted history_ sometime over the weekend, if people would like to read such a thing. It's actually quite a fascinating slice of social history, but I wonder if such would break my own rules on specialist subjects!
> 
> Dave


Dave,

I'm definitely interested, so please if you would share your writings on Afternoon Tea and High Tea, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, are you safely in Seattle or did you change your mind and stay home? Inquiring minds want to know.


Dave (to the best of my knowledge did't go to Seattle) it is Sam that I believe you are talking to. I don't know if he will check in with us while he is gone....but maybe so!


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, are you safely in Seattle or did you change your mind and stay home? Inquiring minds want to know.


Doris it is Sam that is going to Seattle not Dave.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I so agree, it does sound nicer. I do get quite confused by the word 'cart' when in America, it usually refers to something somewhat larger in the UK and is usually drawn by a horse, although I've seen _dog-carts_ and _ox-carts_ too.
> 
> Dave


There are many definitions for the type of cart that is used, too. A shopping cart is different than a hand cart. And the word basket is often interchanged with those as well.

If I ask Randy to grab a basket at the palace of hell, he will pull a hand basket (cart). If I ask him to grab a cart, he'll get a push cart (shopping trolley).

Even though we were both born and raised in San Diego, our families used different terminology.

Just another stone in the confusion pond. :lol:


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Your cats look so devoted to each other, Maelinde! Makes me think that if we get another cat, we'll adopt two. They keep each other company.


Doris,

Oh they are _extremely_ devoted to each other. We adopted Tati when our then oldest cat CuddleBug passed away. Osiris was inconsolable and although Randy and I weren't ready for another cat, Osiris really needed the company.

They are so far apart in age - Osiris 13 and Tatiana 4, but you'd never know it. It only took 2 hours for them to become inseparable. I think it was kismet. We had visited with 6 other Torties (can you tell I love a Tortie cat?) and all of those visits went badly. We were about to give up and then we found Spackle, soon to be renamed Tatiana. 



DorisT said:


> I remember when we bought our first house, we also adopted a puppy and kitten at the same time. We were both still working at the time, and the first time we left them alone, we came home to the biggest mess. The puppy had taken books out of the bookcase and chewed on them. I know it was the puppy because of the size of the tooth marks. And the kitten had somehow found my beautiful hat that I wore on my honeymoon. It had a small veil and a little bird made of real feathers perched on one side. The veil was torn and the bird had been chewed up. I cried over that. But it was fun to watch them grow up together. They used to chase each other around and around in circles in the back yard. We've had many cats and dogs since then, but you always have the memories of each one.


Cats and dogs will be cats and dogs. Our cats will sometimes misbehave and scratch where they're not supposed to. Our oldest cat, Osiris, really enjoys scratching Randy's recliner - even when Randy's sitting in it! Spraying either cat with water doesn't work, as they see it as a treat. These cats love water. Go figure. I got the weird cats. Well, weird people, weird cats. LOL

Tatiana loves Renaissance Faire season as once the hoop skirt comes off of me and drops to the floor, she gets right in the middle of it. I'll have to find one of the pics we took of her doing that. We'll have to wait until she's done playing in it before we can wash it and put it away. She did the same thing when I got my crinoline to wear with the Victorian outfit.

Cats definitely have interesting personalities.

My good friend has 4 dogs and 6 cats that get along with each other extremely well, too. One of her dogs will pick the smaller cats up by the scruff of the neck and carry him around the house. The cat loves it! :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > The tea trolley is back on track and the original engineer is back at the wheel----I think I can smell the tea and coffee brewing and the biscuits baking---or is that just delight in the anticipation?
> ...


When I was Director of Nursing at a quaint little retirement home, we had one of these Tea Trolleys and the residents loved to have the trolley come around to them! The town's people were a bunch of people who loved their old antique collectables and many were donated to charities in the town. I really miss these people as we did have to move to the city. Son was starting college and the move was needed. 
Dave, I do echo what others are saying about needing firm steady guidance on the Tea Party topics and on the conversations. I am glad you posted these do's and do nots. I for one would like you to open next weekend's Tea Party with a reminder of these things. (for all who did not get to read them here, and for any newcomer to the Tea Party). I think sometimes we forget that the Tea Party is supposed to be for the light conversation and the "details" of some things just need to be unposted. Thanks for hosting again and we want everyone to be pleased with all of our behaviours and conversations!!  
For supper tonight, I made a simple plateful of fresh cooked green and yellow beans smothered in butter!!! My Mom's garden is so full of some good things this year, and other things are not growing so well. haha, typical gardening year!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> If I ask Randy to grab a basket at the palace of hell, he will pull a hand basket (cart). If I ask him to grab a cart, he'll get a push cart (shopping trolley).
> 
> Even though we were both born and raised in San Diego, our families used different terminology.
> 
> Just another stone in the confusion pond. :lol:


Ha ha--I go to the store and my SO goes to the market...we either get a cart or basket (which are the same thing!). I eat dinner and supper, he eats lunch and dinner, and he calls my shirts "tops."

We grew up in very different cultures, and I always find those variations in language interesting. :-D


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Jacki said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, are you safely in Seattle or did you change your mind and stay home? Inquiring minds want to know.
> ...


Yes, I just realized that and changed it. Dopey me! Sam posted a couple of messages this evening so either he's still home or found a computer in Seattle. Or he has a laptop.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Awwww! That's what I miss! She read your mind!
> 
> About adopting, we visit the animal shelter every once in a while. I buy cans of fancy cat food and make catnip toys for them so I have an excuse to "visit" the cats. My DH tells all the workers what I'm up to. I'm just waiting for a "sign" that "this" is the cat for me. On the other hand, if I had my way, I'd bring every one of them home!


I hear you about wanting to adopt every cat in the shelter! 

You'll know when you see the right one or two. My two aren't typical as they get along so very well. Osiris was a bit chubby when we first got Tati, but now they're both the right weight as per the vet.

They play together often, sometimes making toys out of the most unusual things. The rings that come around milk gallons, caps from bottled water, crinkled paper, craft feathers (which is a no-no, yet they still do it), and when they're really bad, my yarn. Fortunately they know that the yarn is off limits and they don't get in to it too often.

They're pretty well-behaved for the most part, though. They're definitely addicted to snuggling - whether it is from each other or humans. I love the little buggers.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We have two cat brothers (most people don't believe they are litter mates, since they look and act very different from each other). One is a lover--he's social and usually warms up to people and loves everyone in the house, while the other only seems to care about me (I am chief of staff around here, after all). They get along quite well most of the time, though rainy weather makes them a bit grouchy--I do love them both dearly. My daughter and I desperately want a dog, too, but we have to wait until we have the right place/facilities. We always want to go to the adoption events, but it's so hard to come home without a new buddy. Ah, but as you say, when the right time and the right one comes along, we'll know!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I so agree, it does sound nicer. I do get quite confused by the word 'cart' when in America, it usually refers to something somewhat larger in the UK and is usually drawn by a horse, although I've seen _dog-carts_ and _ox-carts_ too.
> ...


And...aren't the ripples beautiful? Just as beautiful and unique as all the people at the Tea Party!!!!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

dave - without reservation i would say that we are all looking forward to a history lesson from you. can't see that you are even bending the rules. we just ended a small discussion of the origins of "p's and q"s that i really found interesting - i had to idea where the saying came from.

so regale us with your history lesson - i may even have a cup of tea while i read it.

i'm really looking forward to this friday - so glad that you are giving it another go.

sam[/quote]

I agree with Sam Regale us Please.


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> dave - without reservation i would say that we are all looking forward to a history lesson from you. can't see that you are even bending the rules. we just ended a small discussion of the origins of "p's and q"s that i really found interesting - i had to idea where the saying came from.
> 
> so regale us with your history lesson - i may even have a cup of tea while i read it.
> 
> ...


I agree with Sam Regale us Please.[/quote]

Me too Waaahhh Hhooo


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My mother has a tea trolley (which we call a tea cart; but I am going to try to change cause I like the way tea trolley sounds!) which my daughter will be getting and bringing to my house. One of the ladies in my neighborhood used to have a Tea Party every Friday. She used her china and had hot tea. She made scones and cookies. It was wonderful! She also provided milk so we could have it like the English! Is that correct? Our 5th graders always had a tea party after studying the Boston Tea Party. They dressed up, had scones, sandwiches, cookies, etc. and the moms would serve them on china. It was lovely. And of course the pretend tea parties I had as a child. All of my dolls and stuffed animals would join me for tea! I mostly drink my tea cold and with lemon and sweetener. Love it. In fact that is what I am drinking now! Can't wait for the next tea party! And Dave, I would love for you to add some art comments! I taught art for 5 years at my elementary school. I was in the classroom the other years. I've been retired for 2 years and love it. I, too, sub, but prefer to stay home and knit! Of course, I need the money to buy more yarn!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yes - i made it to seattle yesterday the 17th - the friend i am staying with again has always been very gracious in allowing me to use his computer so i will be able to stay in touch.

the weather here is a bit cool for my liking but what is there to do? lol i just put on a sweatshirt. i'm missing the eighty degree weather i left in ohio - also missing the puppies and hickory.

looking forward to tomorrow and part one of "high tea".

sam


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[i said:


> Afternoon Tea[/i] is an interesting topic and has been the subject of many writings, including a small paper by me some twenty-eight years ago. To understand what is eaten, one needs to look at the reasons for the repast's existence, the location, timing and circumstances of the meal and the day of the week. The biggest differences are between _Afternoon Tea_ and _High Tea_ and I'll try to separate out these terms too.
> 
> I have in recent years considered up-dating my little history and and re-publishing it, the orginal is a tad over-distilled and academic for light reading, but it was more of an exercise in staving off boredom one Spring when I lots of spare time whilst working on a thoroughly dull project.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, Dave....I'm so glad you reconsidered. As I'm sure most on the forum are. I'm again looking forward to Fri. evening, Virginia-time! Even though I'm no longer able to cook, I look forward to the delish-sounding receipt I know you'll have for us!
> ...


And that's another reason we're so fond of you on the forum! You're always entertaining and informative (we know how hard it is to successfully combine THOSE two!!) but also considerate.
Don't remember the sauces but will definitely look back for them.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Here are some pics of our kitties.


Can't see your darling kitties too well since the picture is a little dark. But your tortoise looks a lot like mine. She's my best bud...I've had her since she was about 2 1/2 months old and she's now almost 9 yrs. She rode with me when I drove back from TX to VA when she was only 6 months old. She was just a passenger since she was too young to drive....LOL!!!
JuneK


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

jknappva said:


> [i said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon Tea[/i] is an interesting topic and has been the subject of many writings, including a small paper by me some twenty-eight years ago. To understand what is eaten, one needs to look at the reasons for the repast's existence, the location, timing and circumstances of the meal and the day of the week. The biggest differences are between _Afternoon Tea_ and _High Tea_ and I'll try to separate out these terms too.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jknappva said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


I'll dig the receipts out and repost them this weekend, others may have missed them too.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> yes - i made it to seattle yesterday the 17th - the friend i am staying with again has always been very gracious in allowing me to use his computer so i will be able to stay in touch.
> 
> the weather here is a bit cool for my liking but what is there to do? lol i just put on a sweatshirt. i'm missing the eighty degree weather i left in ohio - also missing the puppies and hickory.
> 
> ...


Hi Sam, nice to hear you made it ok. Is the cool air better for your breathing? As far as the puppies go, I suppose you should have taught them how to use the web cam...."sigh", maybe you did? then you can see them too!

Talk to you this evening. We have a thunder and lightening storm and we get mini power outages through out them, so I had best get off the computer.

Have an enjoyable time in Seattle.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > yes - i made it to seattle yesterday the 17th - the friend i am staying with again has always been very gracious in allowing me to use his computer so i will be able to stay in touch.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cool air does make it easier to breathe - and i especially enjoy the smell of the air off the water (puget sound). today is going to be a glorious day - the sun is out - the sky is blue - the temp is perfect and i am going to my favorite restaurant for dinner tonight.

at the top of the page on the computer is an advertisement for fabulous tea party favors and gifts. how appropriate. lol

can't wait for the opening of the new tea party dave.

sam


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Bluebirdlet,

Sorry on the late response. Somehow I kept over-looking the tea party up-date.
I love a good dose of humor to get you through most any situation and as I read on from your response, the party seems to be going well. With a host such as ours, how can we not support and enjoy his vision. 

Here's to the vision in Tea Party Form!!! All in agreement raise your cup; by the way - what's in your cup?!?


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

It's coffee for me, and I'm drinking to Sam, as it sounds like a wonderful vacation. Go Sam!

Poor Dave, has a lot of projects for this or future weekends. Hopefully we have not put too much pressure on him with our list of desires for recipes and such. There will be lots of liesurely time to enjoy all of his knowledge. I for one, am willing to be patient. Go Dave.

Funny how I fell in love with so many people in such a short time :thumbup:



dorisgene said:


> Bluebirdlet,
> 
> Sorry on the late response. Somehow I kept over-looking the tea party up-date.
> I love a good dose of humor to get you through most any situation and as I read on from your response, the party seems to be going well. With a host such as ours, how can we not support and enjoy his vision.
> ...


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

dorisgene said:


> Bluebirdlet,Here's to the vision in Tea Party Form!!! All in agreement raise your cup; by the way - what's in your cup?!?


Long Island Ice Tea?


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello everyone. Late to the last weeks Tea Party and, Oh My!. I feel better now that things are sorted out. 

It has been fun time to relate to the comments and the word images areenough to cheer my day. Son coming to US and he wondered how drastic a change to come from N. Zealand and snow to the 90+ heat of the Nevada desert. Attending the Burning Man Festival with buddies from all over the world. Of course, a short visit with mom in So. Calif and to visit the well known brewery sites in San Diego that are becoming world famous. 
Sam, I too , have brathing problems and whenI get toward the ocean and the ocean breeze breathing becomes easier. Just what we have to live with and gladly do so.

Figs in. Picking later and some fig bread to make later and ome jam, too.they ned to be used up right away.

Thanks,Dave, for all you do. The Tea Party is a wonderful ead and way to exchange ideas and happenings. We all need some other stimulation in our lives about the threads of thread that connect us with our yarn cohorts. See you again at the end of the next tea party.

toichingal


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry about the loss of letters. Thought I caught all of them. Fingers not so nimble this am. Oh Well. Need to refill the tea once more and warm the hands up. Toodle ooo


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

So glad the weather is so glorious...wish our temps were a little cooler but it IS August in VA...
juneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

toichingal said:


> Hello everyone. Late to the last weeks Tea Party and, Oh My!. I feel better now that things are sorted out.
> 
> It has been fun time to relate to the comments and the word images areenough to cheer my day. Son coming to US and he wondered how drastic a change to come from N. Zealand and snow to the 90+ heat of the Nevada desert. Attending the Burning Man Festival with buddies from all over the world. Of course, a short visit with mom in So. Calif and to visit the well known brewery sites in San Diego that are becoming world famous.
> Sam, I too , have brathing problems and whenI get toward the ocean and the ocean breeze breathing becomes easier. Just what we have to live with and gladly do so.
> ...


I know the visit with your son was great...And I do so envy you the fig jam/preserves. My mother used to make it but I never have and can't now. I do buy it at the store and it's a good substitute. A little pricey, but for just me it lasts a long time.
JuneK


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jknappva said:


> toichingal said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone. Late to the last weeks Tea Party and, Oh My!. I feel better now that things are sorted out.
> ...


A while ago I was telling friends about my experience in VA with "caramel pie". I was expecting something great from a good cook and was very shocked to find it was damson, not a favorite fruit of mine. What a disappointment.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

A little late, I've just finished working on a couple of images for a friend, but this weekend's _Tea Party_ has been opened, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-25303-1.html

Please read my introduction, it really is a _last ditch attempt!_

Dave


----------

